#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Jezus Christ: Myth and Reality

## Dolle Fatima

JESUS CHRIST:

THE MYTH AND THE REALITY

Can we truly understand Jesus' message without knowing who He really was?
Have you ever gone to the store in late summer or early autumn to find a get-well card? When you get there you are encouraged because you see before you a considerable selection of cards; but as you go from one rack to the next, you quickly recognize that nearly the entire stock seems to relate to just one subject--Christmas. Though December is still months away, the store already has an entire section dedicated to Christmas cards and decorations.
With the passing of the gift-giving season all those cards and decorations are no longer to be found in the store. But the images contained in them illustrate enduring ideas that are reproduced annually, without anyone giving any great thought to their accuracy.
Despite all its commercial trappings, Christmas is thought to be about the birth of an individual who came to provide the greatest gift for humanity--reconciliation with His Father and the promise of eternal life to believers. Yet seldom do we frame the questions that need to be asked about the birth event and its purpose. How well does the Western world, which claims to be a Christian-based culture, understand or comprehend the individual from whom it has taken its lead?
At the start of the century, a young man in Europe challenged the accepted beliefs of Christianity about its founder. He undertook a quest to discover the real Jesus of history. Albert Schweitzer was a brilliant musician and concert organist who earned doctorates in philosophy, theology and finally medicine, and who lived out his life in the service of the peoples of central Africa. He completed his thesis for the doctorate in theology at the University of Strasbourg before the age of 30. It was a monumental effort challenging concepts and ideas that had surrounded the personage of Jesus for almost the last two millennia. Schweitzer showed that those ideas had no basis in Scripture. As a result, his thesis has shaped much of the academic study of Christ throughout this century.
In the public sphere, however, Schweitzer's enquiry into the life of Jesus has not had much effect. For example, the late-20th-century cinema and popular press portray Jesus as a failed human, guilty even of depravity. Schweitzer, on the other hand, did not want to reduce the Person he perceived as being great to the mundane. Rather, he sought to strip away the theological accretions that had been applied to Jesus and come to understand Him as the individual that He was. His work, The Quest of the Historical Jesus (translated by W. Montgomery, Macmillan, New York, 1910), differentiated between the "Jesus of history" and the "Christ of dogma." What is the difference and why is the distinction important?
As we approach the end of the 20th century and the second millennium since the birth of Jesus, it is an appropriate time to reconsider His universal impact.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

THE THIRD QUEST: REEXAMINING THE ISSUE
Since Schweitzer, the study of Jesus of Nazareth has continued. Scholars are presently pursuing what they label as "the third quest for the historical Jesus." (This is a term used by Stephen Neill and Tom Wright in The Interpretation of the New Testament 1861-1986, Oxford University Press, 1988). The first quest refers to Schweitzer. The second quest was never labeled as such, but refers to an attempt from the 1950s onward to establish methods for discovery of "authentic Jesus material." This quest has been helped by the vast amount of archaeological work undertaken in the Middle East during this century; today we may have a greater insight into the cultural milieu of the life and times of Jesus and the apostles than has existed since the destruction of Jerusalem in A.D. 70.
Yet there is often a great gap between academic and public knowledge. Christmas cards, for example, show scenes reflective of the art and thinking of previous centuries. Such scenes are frequently in contradiction with what the Bible teaches and explains. They more properly represent the Christ of dogma, not the Jesus of history that Schweitzer sought to rediscover.
How did Christendom come to adopt the ideas that Schweitzer challenged?
During the first century, the teachings of Jesus Christ spread among the non-Jewish, or gentile, peoples. This "opening" of the gospel message was put at risk when some teachers sought to distort the teachings of Christ. Jesus' disciples spoke out vehemently against such actions (see Galatians 1:6; 2 Corinthians 11:13; 2 Peter 2:1-3; 1 John 4:1-5; 3 John 9-11). It seems that some wanted to appropriate the person of Jesus Christ for their own advantage.
Twentieth-century findings have allowed us to understand more about some of those early heretics. It is now understood that the apostolic writers unmasked philosophical assailants such as the gnostics, the Docetists, and even elements within Stoic philosophy, who sought to reinterpret the fledgling Christian faith and Jesus Christ to suit their own philosophical ideas (see "Theological Terms Defined").
One reason for the first-century corruption of Christ and His message was the attempt to make Christianity more acceptable to the gentile world. If that could be achieved by addressing the questions that gentile cultures asked of religion, it was thought that Christianity would develop more easily among them. After all, Greek thinking processes and educational systems dominated the gentile world of the time. It was a very different world from that of the Hebrew society in which the Bible had been produced.
The Hebrew mind differed from its Greek counterpart in that it was a mind grounded in reality, concerned with the practical issues of life. Relationships were at the center of God's instruction to early Israel.
Two "great" commandments stand as pillars of the way of life that was given to Israel. They concern relationships with God and then with fellow man (see Deuteronomy 6:5; Leviticus 19:18; Matthew 22:36-40).
The Greek world favored philosophical and intellectual pursuits--things of the mind. The practical issues of life were not of prime importance. Understanding the world of metaphysics was considered a higher goal.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

OUT OF CONTEXT, OUT OF FOCUS
To make Christianity more acceptable within that world, some thought Christ had to be recast in such a philosophical mold. But as a result, Jesus Christ, together with large sections of the Bible, was recontextualized. The danger is that once a subject is viewed outside of its context, it can easily become distorted.
This does not mean that Christianity was of value only to those who lived in Jesus' world. It is highly relevant for us today. The entire Bible still speaks to us, although the last pen was put to its parchments almost 19 centuries ago. However, it must be viewed in the context of the times in which its authors lived.
Even when society tries to remain true to the Bible's historical detail, it seems destined to get it wrong. How many Christmas cards portray three wise men? Yet the Bible never tells us that there were three men. It simply lists the three principal gifts they presented--gold, frankincense and myrrh--gifts of great value that were a common mark of respect to royalty in those days. The visitors are often shown presenting the gifts to the baby Jesus lying in a manger.
Yet according to Matthew 2:11, they found Jesus not as a baby in a manger but as a "young child" in a house! The accommodation crisis that had coincided with His birth had lifted by the time the wise men arrived. In fact, a considerable time may have passed from the birth of Jesus to the appearance of the wise men. After the Magi left, the paranoid Herod, fearful of a prophesied new king, killed all the children in Bethlehem under the age of two years rather than just newborn infants (Matthew 2:16).
Consider also the aspect of the shepherds in the field keeping watch over the flocks by night (Luke 2:8-20). This happens even to this day in the Middle East, with one exception. It never happens in December, as by then the weather is too cold and the flocks are stalled in barns or caves rather than being left to the vagaries of nighttime weather. Hence the angelic appearance to the shepherds could not have taken place in December, least of all late December, which is the depth of winter. Even Jerusalem and its environs, where the birth of Jesus took place, can be subject to an occasional "white Christmas."

----------


## Dolle Fatima

THE HUMAN JESUS, THE JEWISH JESUS

The Jesus Christ the Bible portrays is a very human individual. The details of His birth and early life present that aspect to us. Yet over the centuries the human details of Jesus have been replaced by ancient theological ideas. The development of the study of Jesus Christ (christology) in the first few centuries after His life created a being who was beyond the reach of humans. Hence Jesus Christ was removed from the context of the life He lived. That was not the picture portrayed by the writers of the Gospels. The Gospel picture was what Schweitzer wanted to see developed more fully.
Christianity uses the term incarnation (from Latin in, "in," and caro, carnis, "flesh") to refer to the birth of Jesus. The word is specifically used to describe a process whereby the divine becomes human. Although it is used in other religions, the most common application and use of the term is in Christendom, and then only in relation to a specific event--the birth of Jesus.
Incarnation became part of the church's dogma in the fourth century at the earliest. The word conveys a sense of "mystery" of which the writers of the Gospel accounts appear unaware. To them, the birth of Jesus as the Son of God was not a mystery but rather the fulfillment of prophecies to which the devout had looked with longing (see Luke 2:25-38). It had been promised, and the fulfillment of those prophecies was to cause rejoicing--not questions as to how it could happen. Matthew and Luke, speaking specifically of the birth, show no inclination toward the dogma that later came to surround the birth.
In the closing decades of this century, academics have sought to understand more of the life of Jesus in its proper setting. The theological image that Christianity created for its leader and founder has been found to be inadequate.
Efforts to rectify this disparity have developed on many fronts. A document prepared by the Secretariat for Catholic-Jewish Relations states: "Jesus was born, lived and died a Jew of His times. He, His family and all His original disciples followed the laws, traditions and customs of His people. The key concepts of Jesus' teaching, therefore, cannot be understood apart from the Jewish heritage" (Within Context: Guidelines for the Catechetical Presentation of Jews and Judaism in the New Testament, Secretariat for Catholic-Jewish Relations of the National Conference of Catholic Bishops, the Education Department of the United States Catholic Conference, and Interfaith Affairs Department of the Anti-Defamation League of B'nai B'rith, 1986, p. 59).
This is not an isolated viewpoint. The Jesus at 2000 Symposium, organized at Oregon State University in February 1996, reported that in recent times there have been "at least seven plausible contending portraits of Jesus in scholarly circulation" (Harvey Cox, Jesus at 2000, edited by Marcus J. Borg, Westview Press, Oxford, 1998, p. 94). Each of these seven portraits represents a different aspect of the contemporary Jewish milieu of that day. They range from Christ being a Pharisee or teacher of the Torah, to being a magician or wonder-worker, or an end-time prophet, or a charismatic. Some see Him as motivated by political ends as a Zealot who sought to overthrow the Roman rule of His day.
Putting Jesus back into a first-century Jewish context creates a dilemma for Christians and for Christmas. The concept of keeping a day to celebrate the birth of Jesus would have been incomprehensible to someone in a Jewish community of the first century--even a disciple of Jesus. The day of a person's death was what was remembered. It would normally mark the fulfillment of that life and its accomplishments (Ecclesiastes 7:1). It is interesting to note that Jesus instructed His followers to remember His death as a memorial of Him (Luke 22:19). The concept of remembering the day of a person's birth is foreign to the entirety of the Bible.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

THE GAP IN THE KNOWLEDGE MARKET

Why is it necessary to appreciate what Jesus was like?
Gerd Theissen and Annette Merz, German academics involved in the "third quest for the historical Jesus," note that there is a "gap in the knowledge market." They speak of the "false guise in which the church has presented him [Jesus]" and of the desire by people to "create a new Jesus from the religious longings and ethical values of our time" (The Historical Jesus: A Comprehensive Guide, translated by John Bowden, Fortress Press, Minneapolis, 1998, p. vii). Theissen and Merz address two problems. First, the false portrayal of Jesus that Schweitzer sought to expose as unbiblical, and second, the desire to recreate Jesus in 20th-century terms.
For example, various liberation movements have sought to find in the life of Jesus justification and meaning for their respective causes and actions. Yet He lived His life as the Savior and Redeemer of all humanity, not just a group or section of society that seeks within His teachings support for its own ideology or doctrine.
The reality is that the life and teaching of Jesus Christ is a challenge to all humanity--past, present and future--regardless of nationality, race, gender or any other descriptor. That challenge is for us to live life as He lived, a challenge for which humanity has shown little capacity during the past two millennia. None of us can claim Him as our own until we live the life that He intended we should live.
Jesus' own closing words to His closest followers were that they should be known for emulating the life that He had lived in His relationship with other people and with His Father (John 13:15, 34-35). The conventional English translation is that He instructed them to love one another, as He had loved them. Yet in our 20th-century world, the concept of love differs greatly from what Jesus conveyed to His disciples. Love today is too often confused with emotion, feelings, or even lust--typically Grecian-influenced interpretations of the word. Yet to a Jew of Jesus' day, love was a very practical thing. It described the totality of one's relationship with another.
Schweitzer was right in that theology about Jesus Christ had removed Him from the natural context of His life. Hence all too many people have failed to understand what Jesus taught and the relevance of His teaching for their lives. He has been molded in the image of a different age insofar as He has been made to be relevant to the new situation people face. He has been created in their image rather than they being created in His!
Sadly, Jesus Christ is, to a great extent, known in Christianity for only two events in His life: His birth and His resurrection. This approach has been encouraged even in this century by the rise of certain existential theologies that see no relationship between the life lived by Jesus and the role of a Christian. For such people, Christianity is a "post-Easter" event, so that the life Jesus lived is largely irrelevant. Rather we are expected simply to concentrate on a figurative dying and living with Christ.
The search for the historical Jesus has also been driven by another desire, which contains the seeds of its own destruction. It is a rationalistic approach in which every element must be subject to "scientific" proof. It is, as Theissen and Merz recognize, an approach of a "post-Enlightenment society" (The Historical Jesus, p. vii). When it conforms to that standard, such an approach cannot use the proof of Christianity that Jesus established: proof by doing (see Matthew 7:17-20).
It is only by seeking to live a life in conformity with Jesus Christ's own life that we can come to know and understand the real Jesus Christ who lived and died some two millennia ago. That requires faith, something that is not defined by science or dogma, but by the life one lives. Only then can we come to understand the life of the Person sent by God to provide light for the entire world.
Jesus Christ claimed that part of His mission was to reveal the Father to humanity. He did this, not just through the message He taught, but by His actions and how He related to His fellow man. He set us an example that we should follow; hence His actions or practices, with their motivations and insights, become important for humans to follow and emulate. They were a representation of the Father and the way of life He requires for His creation. This is not an existential philosophy, but a practical and complete way of life revealed by the Father.
The challenge for the new millennium is for humanity to come to know the Jesus of praxis, or practice, rather than the Christ of dogma. Only then can humanity begin to see resolution to its numerous problems.

PETER NATHAN

----------


## rinuz

Johannes 1,1-18
Het evangelie volgens Johannes 
Het Woord is mens geworden 
1 
1 In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God.

2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 

In het Woord was leven  Ook mogelijk is de vertaling: en zonder dit was er niets. Wat bestaat, had leven in het Woord.4 In het Woord was leven en het leven was het licht voor de mensen. 5 Het licht schijnt in de duisternis en de duisternis heeft het niet in haar macht gekregen. 
6 Er kwam iemand die door God was gezonden; hij heette Johannes. 7 Hij kwam als getuige, om van het licht te getuigen, opdat iedereen door hem zou geloven. 8 Hij was niet zelf het licht, maar hij was er om te getuigen van het licht: 9 het ware licht, dat ieder mens verlicht en naar de wereld kwam. 10 Het Woord was in de wereld, de wereld is door hem ontstaan en toch kende de wereld hem niet. 11 Hij kwam naar wat van hem was, maar wie van hem waren hebben hem niet ontvangen. 12 Wie hem wel ontvingen en in zijn naam geloven, heeft hij het voorrecht gegeven om kinderen van God te worden. 13 Zij zijn niet op natuurlijke wijze geboren, niet uit lichamelijk verlangen of uit de wil van een man, maar uit God. 
14 Het Woord is mens geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de enige Zoon van de Vader. 15 Van hem getuigde Johannes toen hij uitriep: Hij is het over wie ik zei: Die na mij komt is meer dan ik, want hij was er vr mij! 16 Uit zijn overvloed zijn wij allen met goedheid overstelpt. 17 De wet is door Mozes gegeven, maar goedheid en waarheid zijn met Jezus Christus gekomen. 18 Niemand heeft ooit God gezien, maar de enige Zoon, die zelf God is, die (1:18) de enige Zoon, die zelf God is, die  Andere handschriften lezen: de enige Zoon, die.aan het hart van de Vader rust, heeft hem doen kennen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Johannes 1,1-18
> Het evangelie volgens Johannes 
> Het Woord is mens geworden 
> 1 
> 1 In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God.
> 
> 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 
> 
> ...



Bladiebla om een hoop bladiebla te verdedigen. Je kan er omheen draaien wat je wil: het Christendom ontbreekt elke logica.

----------


## Wortel

> Je kan er omheen draaien wat je wil: het Christendom ontbreekt elke logica.


Dit soort massieve uitspraken hoor ik ook wel eens bij mijn christelijke achterban. Maar dan gaat het van: de Islam ontbreekt iedere liefdevolle bevlogenheid want het is een wettische regelnevenreligie waarin je als individueel mens je verstand moet inleveren bij de balie van de moellahs. Schiet erg weinig op, dus.

Een boekentip: "Jezus Kurios" van A. van de Beek. Een keurig en helder overzicht van gedachten en theologieen over Jezus door de eeuwen heen. Dan zal je zien dat het wel meevalt met die logica.  :Wink:

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Bladiebla om een hoop bladiebla te verdedigen. Je kan er omheen draaien wat je wil: het Christendom ontbreekt elke logica.*


Ik draai nergens om heen.
GOD liet deze woorden opschrijven in boeken(biblia).
Dus a.u.b respekt voor de Schepper, GOD zelf.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Ik draai nergens om heen.
> GOD liet deze woorden opschrijven in boeken(biblia).
> Dus a.u.b respekt voor de Schepper, GOD zelf.*


GOD is Schepper, 

GOD openbaart zich, ook nu

GOD laat zich openbaren nu, door zijn GEEST!

GOD zijn Geest ontvang je door Te geloven dat GOD zelf kwam, om ons te redden van DE EEUWIGE HEL.


GOD is LIEFDE..
KIJKT echt naar mensen om.
Daarom kwam zijn zoon(GOD ZELF), om ook voor jou en mij,



EEUWIG LEVEN te GEVEN!!!!






HALLELUJAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh GOD LEEFt


WAT is De GOD DE SCHEPPER toch GOED!!!!

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *JESUS CHRIST:
> 
> THE MYTH AND THE REALITY
> 
> Can we truly understand Jesus' message without knowing who He really was?
> Have you ever gone to the store in late summer or early autumn to find a get-well card? When you get there you are encouraged because you see before you a considerable selection of cards; but as you go from one rack to the next, you quickly recognize that nearly the entire stock seems to relate to just one subject--Christmas. Though December is still months away, the store already has an entire section dedicated to Christmas cards and decorations.
> With the passing of the gift-giving season all those cards and decorations are no longer to be found in the store. But the images contained in them illustrate enduring ideas that are reproduced annually, without anyone giving any great thought to their accuracy.
> Despite all its commercial trappings, Christmas is thought to be about the birth of an individual who came to provide the greatest gift for humanity--reconciliation with His Father and the promise of eternal life to believers. Yet seldom do we frame the questions that need to be asked about the birth event and its purpose. How well does the Western world, which claims to be a Christian-based culture, understand or comprehend the individual from whom it has taken its lead?
> ...


Hello there Dolle Fatima,

Your english is quite good, could you tell me the reason for this?
What do want to accomplish with these pieces?

I thought you were smart, but you are trying what?

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
Bladiebla om een hoop bladiebla te verdedigen. Je kan er omheen draaien wat je wil: het Christendom ontbreekt elke logica. 

What kind of answer is this???!!!!!

I won't stoop to your level. You know your own religion, all too well.

Sister BLABLA, you sound like my collegue, Elhadi

Largest religions
rank religions adherents (1994) % of total 
1. Christianity 1,900,174,000 33.6%
2. Islam 1,033,453,000 Our host's spot. 18.3% 

Let us just fight, anger is easy, brutal is easy, lying is easy, killing is easy, raping is easy, sodom and gomorro is easy, let us just kill,
and satisfy our dark side.

It is almost time any way.

Thank you Dolle Fatima, for your wonderfull contribution.

----------


## Dawud

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Bladiebla om een hoop bladiebla te verdedigen. Je kan er omheen draaien wat je wil: het Christendom ontbreekt elke logica.*


Het doodt in ieder geval geen afvalligen.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door Dawud_ 
> *Het doodt in ieder geval geen afvalligen.*


Vroeger wel, heel vroeger(heksen enz.), brandstapels genoeg geweest.

Maar Dolle Fatima heeft haar zin gekregen, een antwoord naar haar hart.(Dawud)

En ik vertik het te geloven dat de Islam zo'n houding heeft.

argest religions
rank religions adherents (1994) % of total 
1. Christianity 1,900,174,000 33.6%
2. Islam 1,033,453,000 Our host's spot. 18.3% *

* zoveel Dolle Fatima's zijn er niet.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Dit soort massieve uitspraken hoor ik ook wel eens bij mijn christelijke achterban. Maar dan gaat het van: de Islam ontbreekt iedere liefdevolle bevlogenheid want het is een wettische regelnevenreligie waarin je als individueel mens je verstand moet inleveren bij de balie van de moellahs. Schiet erg weinig op, dus.
> 
> Een boekentip: "Jezus Kurios" van A. van de Beek. Een keurig en helder overzicht van gedachten en theologieen over Jezus door de eeuwen heen. Dan zal je zien dat het wel meevalt met die logica. *


Een goede weerwoord, dhr. Wortel.
Maar ik zou u toch willen attenderen, niet te veel te distancieren, en precaire situaties vermijden, want al was het niet zo evident,
uw antwoord is ook een antwoord naar de hart van Fatima.

Dan is de boekentip, geen tip meer.

Just so, you understand sir, a thousand apolligies.

----------


## Wortel

> Maar ik zou u toch willen attenderen, niet te veel te distancieren, en precaire situaties vermijden, want al was het niet zo evident,
> uw antwoord is ook een antwoord naar de hart van Fatima.


U weet op zeer exotische en aansprekende wijze de, wat minder zichtbare, achterkant van mijn woorden aan te wijzen. Dat daarin een zweem van een houding uit de hoogte ingevouwen zou kunnen liggen zou, gegeven het onderhavige onderwerp, wellicht door sommigen zo geinterpreteerd kunnen worden. Punt daarbij is echter wel wie er in deze dialoog nu eigenlijk bij wie met een "pompous ass" op andermans geloof en levensbeschouwing is gaan zitten. 
Zoals er verschillende soorten van intelligentie zijn, zo zijn er ook verschillende vormen van logica. En ik herhaal in dit verband maar weer eens mijn vaste adagium hier op Maroc.nl: Het ene denkraam is bijgevolg het andere denkraam niet, en proef daarom eerst elkaars nieren voordat er massieve uitspraken worden gedaan, waarmee de ander op voorhand wordt gediskwalificeerd.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *U weet op zeer exotische en aansprekende wijze de, wat minder zichtbare, achterkant van mijn woorden aan te wijzen. Dat daarin een zweem van een houding uit de hoogte ingevouwen zou kunnen liggen zou, gegeven het onderhavige onderwerp, wellicht door sommigen zo geinterpreteerd kunnen worden. Punt daarbij is echter wel wie er in deze dialoog nu eigenlijk bij wie met een "pompous ass" op andermans geloof en levensbeschouwing is gaan zitten. 
> Zoals er verschillende soorten van intelligentie zijn, zo zijn er ook verschillende vormen van logica. En ik herhaal in dit verband maar weer eens mijn vaste adagium hier op Maroc.nl: Het ene denkraam is bijgevolg het andere denkraam niet, en proef daarom eerst elkaars nieren voordat er massieve uitspraken worden gedaan, waarmee de ander op voorhand wordt gediskwalificeerd.*


Yes, I am the "pompous ass".

So if I may Mr. Wortel,an additional message for Dolle Fatima.


Dolle Fatima,

Maar als men al geen logica ziet in een ander religie, dan is hun religie ook al veroordeeld, en daar ben ik blij om.

Het is logisch dat een WEZEN creert, en daarna zijn gecreerde
wezens straft, geboden geeft, zijn woord in schrift, laat vastzetten,
af en toe naar beneden komt om tsunami's te doen ontstaan, om mensen te straffen, 
en zijn woede uit op de westerse wereld, 
die weer door een andere WEZEN is gecreerd, 
omdat zij zijn boodschapper hebben bespot.

Bedankt voor jouw "logica", DOLLE Fatima.

Awareness

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Bladiebla om een hoop bladiebla te verdedigen. Je kan er omheen draaien wat je wil: het Christendom ontbreekt elke logica.*


Je hebt natuurlijk volkomen gelijk, een god die een deel van zichzelf naar de aarde stuurt om verzoening te bewerkstelligen kun je niet serieus nemen. Zo werkt het niet met goden. Goden moeten niet dienen maar gediend worden, zo is het bij mensen ook. Je komt bij je baas in een goed blaadje als je precies doet wat hij zegt, je uitslooft, hard werkt, lange uren maakt en weinig verdient. Als het kan zou het voor die baas nog prettiger zijn als je geld meebracht. Volkomen logisch dat een god dat ook verwacht. De oude Egyptenaren wisten dat ook al, ze bouwden enorme tempelcomplexen om maar in een goed blaadje te komen bij hun goden. En offerden natuurlijk, bij de Karnaktempel waren wel 4000 priesters om de offers te verzorgen, kijk dat is nog eens godsdienst! Maar in sommige culturen ging men nog verder, die offerden hun kinderen, ja dan heb je er wat voor over om de gunst van je god te zoeken en dan zal hij, hoop je, wel geen aardbeving sturen of een droogte, voor wat hoort wat.
De Islam is dus een logische godsdienst, daar is geen twijfel over mogelijk, zeker nu sommigen nog een stap verder gaan in offeren. Zij offeren nu hun eigen leven inplaats van hun kinderen, nu mag je zeker op de goedgunstigheid van de godheid rekenen, dat is toch wel het ultime goedmakertje. Het zou door mensen bedacht kunnen zijn.
Daarom breng ik een heildronk uit op de logica van de Islam, proost!

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> De Islam is dus een logische godsdienst, daar is geen twijfel over mogelijk, zeker nu sommigen nog een stap verder gaan in offeren. Zij offeren nu hun eigen leven inplaats van hun kinderen, nu mag je zeker op de goedgunstigheid van de godheid rekenen, dat is toch wel het ultime goedmakertje. Het zou door mensen bedacht kunnen zijn.
> Daarom breng ik een heildronk uit op de logica van de Islam, proost!*





> *Geplaatst doorWortel  
> Dit soort massieve uitspraken hoor ik ook wel eens bij mijn christelijke achterban. Maar dan gaat het van: de Islam ontbreekt iedere liefdevolle bevlogenheid want het is een wettische regelnevenreligie waarin je als individueel mens je verstand moet inleveren bij de balie van de moellahs. Schiet erg weinig op, dus.*


Het schiet er inderdaad weinig op.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Je hebt natuurlijk volkomen gelijk, een god die een deel van zichzelf naar de aarde stuurt om verzoening te bewerkstelligen kun je niet serieus nemen. Zo werkt het niet met goden.*



Welke goden bedoel je??

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Welke goden bedoel je??*


Niet naar de bekende weg vragen Rinuz.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Je hebt natuurlijk volkomen gelijk, een god die een deel van zichzelf naar de aarde stuurt om verzoening te bewerkstelligen kun je niet serieus nemen. Zo werkt het niet met goden.*


Goden? Het eerste deel klinkt heel goed totdat he over Goden begint ipv God. Wat geloof je zelf eigenlijk als ik vragen mag? Ik dacht dat je Christen bent?

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Goden? Het eerste deel klinkt heel goed totdat he over Goden begint ipv God. Wat geloof je zelf eigenlijk als ik vragen mag? Ik dacht dat je Christen bent?*


Ibnu ik plaats ffkes, ivm wat waarnemert zegt over die goden en dat God een deel van zich zelf stuurt, een studie over het christelijk begrip of beter bijbels begrip God en drie-eenheid. Daar is zoveel misverstand over dat een duidelijke uitleg veel onbegrip uit de weg kan ruimen. Die studie heb ik zelf gemaakt met hulp van uitleg van een joodse theoloog uit diens boek "wie is God" 
Ik ben er op door gegaan om het begrijpelijk te maken en die post is dus voor iedereen, maar speciaal voor u. 
Lees hem goed door en ik hoop dat ge er wat aan hebt.



BijbelStudie: Begrip God en Zoon van God

Dit woord , dit begrip geeft nogal wat verwarring. Het woord, of begrip God is niet de eigen- naam van iemand. Het is een taalkundige grammaticale soortnaam ,dat aanduid: het gaat over het Opperwezen, wat of wie aanbidding toekomt. 
Websters woordenboek definitie is volgende: Elk van een categorie wezens, die men zich als bovennatuurlijk en onsterfelijk voorstelt, (2) een mannelijke godheid (3) een afgod of idool (4) een verafgood ding of persoon (5) de Schepper en Heerser van het universum. 
Maar wie stellen we ons nu als zodanig voor en komt nu die aanbidding en verering boven alles toe? En wie\wat heeft alles te betekent in u leven? 

Echter de ware God, Wie aanbidding cq verering toekomt , heeft Zich aan de mens bekend gemaakt, nadat deze zich van Hem had afgekeerd. Wie is nu deze god? De God die zich aan Abraham heeft bekend gemaakt. De echte God is persoonlijk en vormt een drie-nheid. Dat is niet hetzelfde als 3 goden, of 3 diverse verschijningvormen van n God. 
Drie-enig zegt: 3 personen en toch n wezen, n natuur, n in identiteit. Het n zijn van God ligt niet in een getalsmatige n, een numerieke 1 , maar in een identiteits -eenheid. 
In de franse vertaling stat het juiste weergegeven uit de grondtekst : Hoor Israel onze God (Elohim) zijn Uniek, dwz enig in soort.

Wezen of identiteit heeft te maken met wat iemand is, persoon te maken met  wie iemand is. Het duidt op de hoedanigheid van iemand.
Het wezen ,het zijn van God , het Opperwezen omvat drie personen: Vader, Zoon en H Geest. 
Vergelijk met een drieling. Dit zijn drie apparte personen en toch wezensidentiek. De heid het en-zijn ligt in hun identiteit, niet in hun aantal. 

Een volgende vergelijking kan het ook duidelijk maken. Op de zaak hebben we een directie. Die bestaat uit: algm. directeur, technisch directeur en economisch directeur
Ze zij met 3man, 3 directeurs en toch is er maar n directie. We spreken niet van drie directies, maar toch zijn die drie personen evenveel waard in gezag en functie enz: ze zijn alle drie directeur.
Zo analoog aan die vergelijking is er n God (directie) die bestaat uit, omvat, drie personen: God de Vader, God de Zoon en God H Geest. Drie afzonderlijke personen die samen een nheid vormen met evenveel gezag enz. We spreken niet van drie Goden. We christenen geloven in n God of beter is eigelijk te zeggen n Godheid , omvattende drie Goddelijke personen.
Door een foute uitleg komen de moslims ertoe te denken dat wij in drie goden geloven.

En het foute begrip van Zoon Gods dat de moslim heeft komt door de foute leer die Mohammed hoorde. Geen enkel christen gelooft zoals de moslim veronderstelt dat een christen gelooft: drie goden Jezus Maria en God. Het Zoon zijn is een geestelijk iets: drukt een relatie uit tussen 2 Personen. Jezus is de eeuwige Zoon van de Vader die er altijd geweest is. En heeft nix met sex te doen. Maria was de moeder van Jezus , als mens, van zijn menselijke hoedanigheid, niet van Zijn goddelijk Wezen. Dat is een wonder Jezus is Mens met twee naturen: goddelijk en menselijk. Daarom is de uitspraak van de katholieke kerk ook nie juist over Maria: moeder Gods. Tuuurlijk heeft God geen moeder, das onzin. Maria is de moeder van de mens Jezus van Nazareth. En eigelijk is het beter te zeggen: een maagdelijke conceptie. Jezus is de Tweede Adam zoals de bijbel zegt. Adam viel in zonde en kon geen verlossing geven en ook zijn nakomelingen niet. Dus Gods eeuwige Zoon koos vrijwillig naar de wereld te komen en dus heeft God , toch Almatig, alst ware Zich zelf geboren laten worden als mens. Hij schiep een nieuwe zaadcel op het moment dat Maria vruchtbaar was precies zoals de engel Gabril zei dat het Heilige in haar verwekt Gods Zoon is. Heeft God gemeenschap met Maria gehad? Tuurlijk niet , Hij schiep een nieuwe cel, een zaadcel en daaruit werd Jezus geboren. En de eicel kwam van Maria . Daarom is Jezus een nieuwe mens. Het bloed wordt door de man doorgegeven en niet door de vrouw. Dus de zonde infectie geestlijk werd niet op Jezus gegeven. Daarom kon Hij het offer brengen, het volmaakte offer.
En de Vader accepteerde het en gaf het bewijs door de mens Jezus Christus uit de dood op te wekken, want de straf was gedragen, het oordeel voorbij. Hand 31:17. Dit bewijs gaf Hij aan de wereld.
Wat deed Jezus nu precies. Door de zonde is de relatie van elke mens met God verbroken. Chriselijk geloof is eigelijk geen religie of godsdienst leer: *het gaat om relatie tussen twee personen Schepper en schepsel, God en mens.*

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Ibnu ik plaats ffkes, ivm wat waarnemert zegt over die goden en dat God een deel van zich zelf stuurt, een studie over het christelijk begrip of beter bijbels begrip God en drie-eenheid. Daar is zoveel misverstand over dat een duidelijke uitleg veel onbegrip uit de weg kan ruimen. Die studie heb ik zelf gemaakt met hulp van uitleg van een joodse theoloog uit diens boek "wie is God" 
> Ik ben er op door gegaan om het begrijpelijk te maken en die post is dus voor iedereen, maar speciaal voor u. 
> Lees hem goed door en ik hoop dat ge er wat aan hebt.
> 
> 
> 
> BijbelStudie: Begrip God en Zoon van God
> 
> ...




Ook zoals de Islam, is elk woord, en ook maar elk woord geschreven
door de mens.
Dat Jezus Christus, een grote ziener en profeet was, spreek ik niet tegen.
Wat de geschiedenis was, is totaal niet belangrijk om te vertellen.

Jezus had een boodschap, en die boodschap was erg een voudig.
Zo eenvoudig dat wij die heden ten dage ook kunnen prediken.

GOD IS GEEN WEZEN.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het schiet er inderdaad weinig op.*


Geef ik jullie gelijk, is het weer niet goed.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Goden? Het eerste deel klinkt heel goed totdat he over Goden begint ipv God. Wat geloof je zelf eigenlijk als ik vragen mag? Ik dacht dat je Christen bent?*


Ik begrijp dat je het niet begrepen hebt.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Ibnu ik plaats ffkes, ivm wat waarnemert zegt over die goden en dat God een deel van zich zelf stuurt, een studie over het christelijk begrip of beter bijbels begrip God en drie-eenheid. Daar is zoveel misverstand over dat een duidelijke uitleg veel onbegrip uit de weg kan ruimen. Die studie heb ik zelf gemaakt met hulp van uitleg van een joodse theoloog uit diens boek "wie is God" 
> Ik ben er op door gegaan om het begrijpelijk te maken en die post is dus voor iedereen, maar speciaal voor u. 
> Lees hem goed door en ik hoop dat ge er wat aan hebt.
> 
> 
> 
> BijbelStudie: Begrip God en Zoon van God
> 
> ...



In Johannes 14-16 staat hetvolgende: 

Wat mij opvalt als ik deze hoofdstukken leest is dat de Here Jezus Zich totaal n maakt met de Vader. En wel zo n dat het onderscheid af en toe niet te maken is.

Johannes 14
8 Filippus zeide tot Hem: Here, toon ons de Vader en het is ons genoeg. 9 Jezus zeide tot hem: Ben Ik zolang bij u, Filippus, en kent gij Mij niet? Wie Mij gezien heeft, heeft de Vader gezien; hoe zegt gij dan: Toon ons de Vader? 10 Gelooft gij niet, dat Ik in de Vader ben en de Vader in Mij is?

De woorden, die Ik tot u spreek, zeg Ik uit Mijzelf niet; maar de Vader, die in Mij blijft, doet zijn werken.

11 Gelooft Mij, dat Ik in de Vader ben en de Vader in Mij is: of anders, gelooft om de werken zelf. 12 Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, wie in Mij gelooft, de werken, die Ik doe, zal hij ook doen, en grotere nog dan deze, want Ik ga tot de Vader; 13 en wat gij ook vraagt in mijn naam, Ik zal het doen, opdat de Vader in de Zoon verheerlijkt worde. 14 Indien gij Mij iets vraagt in mijn naam, Ik zal het doen.
.
23 Indien iemand Mij liefheeft, zal hij mijn woord bewaren en mijn Vader zal hem liefhebben en Wij zullen tot hem komen en bij hem wonen. 24 Wie Mij niet liefheeft bewaart mijn woorden niet; en het woord, dat gij hoort, is niet van Mij, maar van de Vader, die Mij gezonden heeft.

I.v.m. het bidden tot de Vader of tot Jezus is een interessante tekst om op te letten vers 14 waarin staat: Indien gij Mij iets vraagt in mijn naam, Ik zal het doen.
Z n zijn de Vader en de Zoon..dat de Here Jezus hier zegt: Indien gij Mij iets vraagt in mijn naam..
Ook zegt Hij dat Wij (=de Vader en de Zoon) tot hem zullen komen en bij hem wonen in vers 23. Hier zien we de volkomen eenheid van de Vader en de Zoon met de Heilige Geest.

Iets dergelijks zien we als we onderstaande teksten vergelijken

Johannes 14
16 En Ik zal de Vader bidden en Hij zal u een andere Trooster geven om tot in eeuwigheid bij u te zijn, 17 de Geest der waarheid, die de wereld niet kan ontvangen,

26 maar de Trooster, de heilige Geest, die de Vader zenden zal in mijn naam, die zal u alles leren en u te binnen brengen al wat Ik u gezegd heb.
Johannes 16
7 Want indien Ik niet heenga, kan de Trooster niet tot u komen, maar indien Ik heenga, zal Ik Hem tot u zenden.

In Johannes 14 zegt de Here Jezus dat deVader de Trooster zal zenden
In Johannes 16 zegt Hij: indien Ik heenga, zal Ik Hem tot u zenden.
Deze volkomen eenheid tussen de Vader en de Zoon zie je ook terug in deze verzen:

Johannes 16
14 Hij zal Mij verheerlijken, want Hij zal het uit het mijne nemen en het u verkondigen. 15 Al wat de Vader heeft, is het mijne; daarom zeide Ik: Hij neemt uit het mijne en zal het u verkondigen

Kol.2
9 want in Hem (=Jezus) woont al de volheid der godheid lichamelijk;


Dit komt toch ook overeen met Laat ONS mensen maken....(Genesis)
Verder vind ik dit ook altijd een heel byzondere tekst:

Jes 9,5
Want een Kind is ons geboren, een Zoon is ons gegeven, en de heerschappij rust op zijn schouder en men noemt hem Wonderbare Raadsman, Sterke God, Eeuwige Vader, Vredevorst.

Het kind, de Zoon wordt ook genoemd: Sterke God, eeuwige Vader.....


vanuit de Joodse gedachte schreef een Jood: In mattheus kan ik jullie precies duidelijk maken waarom Jezus de Messias is[/i]
Alleen: Ik geloof het niet.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *In Johannes 14-16 staat hetvolgende: 
> 
> Wat mij opvalt als ik deze hoofdstukken leest is dat de Here Jezus Zich totaal n maakt met de Vader. En wel zo n dat het onderscheid af en toe niet te maken is.
> 
> Johannes 14
> 8 Filippus zeide tot Hem: Here, toon ons de Vader en het is ons genoeg. 9 Jezus zeide tot hem: Ben Ik zolang bij u, Filippus, en kent gij Mij niet? Wie Mij gezien heeft, heeft de Vader gezien; hoe zegt gij dan: Toon ons de Vader? 10 Gelooft gij niet, dat Ik in de Vader ben en de Vader in Mij is?
> 
> De woorden, die Ik tot u spreek, zeg Ik uit Mijzelf niet; maar de Vader, die in Mij blijft, doet zijn werken.
> ...


En dolle Mina krijg ik nog reactie, of weet jij ook als velen dat wat ik schreef de volle waarheid IS.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *En dolle Mina krijg ik nog reactie, of weet jij ook als velen dat wat ik schreef de volle waarheid IS.*


In ieder geval, als wij bij elkaar komen, dan verbazen wij over elkaars identiteit, en is er geen greintje agressiviteit.

Wel, hier als het gaat om onze uitgebreide
kennis over onze eigen godsdienst, religie, overtuiging.
Onze grote machtige kennis.
Onoverwinnelijk.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *En dolle Mina krijg ik nog reactie, of weet jij ook als velen dat wat ik schreef de volle waarheid IS.*


Nee ik geloof niet dat dat de waarheid is.

Ik hang heel andere theorien aan. Je kunt je eenvoudigweg niet enkel op de Bijbel baseren. Want de Bijbel is niet geschreven door Jezus zijn naasten, hij is geschreven door de volgelingen van Paules, in een poging tot de ultieme geschiedvervalsing. 

Weet je wat de kunst is als gelovige, en dit eis ik ook van mijzelf. Is je overtuiging zo standvastig dat je ook boeken kunt lezen, die kritiek hebben op je geloof, die andere meningen verkondigen dan wat je zelf gelooft, die erom vragen dat je naar jezelf en je overtuiging kijkt? En blijf je ondanks dit standvastig in je mening? Dan ben je pas echt gelovig. Het is geen kunst om jezelf te hersenspoelen door alleen dingen te lezen, waarvan je op voorhand weet dat het aansluit bij wat je al dacht.
Ik zou zeggen, probeer het eens.

----------


## Wortel

> Want de Bijbel is niet geschreven door Jezus zijn naasten, hij is geschreven door de volgelingen van Paules, in een poging tot de ultieme geschiedvervalsing.


Op deze manier zullen we nooit nader tot elkaar komen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Op deze manier zullen we nooit nader tot elkaar komen.*


Je hoeft toch niet overal dezelfde mening over te hebben, om respect voor elkaar te kunnen opbrengen?
Jij gelooft ook niet dat Mohammed echt een Profeet van God is (neem ik aan). Dat hoeft toch helemaal geen issue te zijn als je dat soort geschillen naast je neer kan leggen?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Je hoeft toch niet overal dezelfde mening over te hebben, om respect voor elkaar te kunnen opbrengen?
> Jij gelooft ook niet dat Mohammed echt een Profeet van God is (neem ik aan). Dat hoeft toch helemaal geen issue te zijn als je dat soort geschillen naast je neer kan leggen?*



Precies. Beter is het om je te concentreren op Gd/Allah zelf, hoe je je eigen relatie met Hem kan versterken. Hoe een ander tot Hem komt is zijn zaak. Er zijn meerdere wegen die tot Rome leiden. De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Precies. Beter is het om je te concentreren op Gd/Allah zelf, hoe je je eigen relatie met Hem kan versterken. Hoe een ander tot Hem komt is zijn zaak. Er zijn meerdere wegen die tot Rome leiden. De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.*


Ik had het niet beter kunnen verwoorden.  :duim:

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Je hoeft toch niet overal dezelfde mening over te hebben, om respect voor elkaar te kunnen opbrengen?
> Jij gelooft ook niet dat Mohammed echt een Profeet van God is (neem ik aan). Dat hoeft toch helemaal geen issue te zijn als je dat soort geschillen naast je neer kan leggen?*


Dat is heel iets anders.

Je hoort vooraf al respect te hebben voor elkaar.

En dat er een GOD is, of niet ok , geen discussie.

Maar als het gaat om welzijn van een mens, als het gaat om een leven 
van een mens, dan zijn de regels van de religie gebonden aan de
wet.
Een religie hoort totaal niet, een mens verdrietig te maken.

Op welke manier dan ook.

----------


## Wortel

> De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.


Helemaal mee eens, natuurlijk. De vraag was echter even of de woorden "poging tot ultieme geschiedsvervalsing" ook binnen die erkenning, acceptatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar God toe past. Paulus is voor de meeste christenen een van de handvaten om dichter tot Hem te komen.

----------


## Awareness

[Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen. 




Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot elkaar te komen.

WIJ MET ONS ALLEN, ZIJN AL DICHT BIJ GOD.

GOD IS DICHT BIJ ONS.

WAT IS HET PROBLEEM?

GOD OF WIJ MET ELKAAR?

WAT DOET DE RELIGIE VOOR ONS SAMEN?

MOETEN WIJ DOODZIEK VALLEN, OM BIJ ELKAAR TE KOMEN!!

DAT MEN ZEGT DAT HET ONMOGELIJK IS DAT WIJ BIJ ELKAAR KOMEN,
IS EEN WENS VAN ONS.

DAT IS DE MENS: WIE IS DE BESTE ONDER ONS.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *[Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot elkaar te komen.
> 
> WIJ MET ONS ALLEN, ZIJN AL DICHT BIJ GOD.
> ...



Wat een zwartgallige kijk......

----------


## Awareness

Awareness:
Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot elkaar te komen.

WIJ MET ONS ALLEN, ZIJN AL DICHT BIJ GOD.

GOD IS DICHT BIJ ONS.

WAT IS HET PROBLEEM?

GOD OF WIJ MET ELKAAR?

WAT DOET DE RELIGIE VOOR ONS SAMEN?

MOETEN WIJ DOODZIEK VALLEN, OM BIJ ELKAAR TE KOMEN!!

DAT MEN ZEGT DAT HET ONMOGELIJK IS DAT WIJ BIJ ELKAAR KOMEN,
IS EEN WENS VAN ONS.

DAT IS DE MENS: WIE IS DE BESTE ONDER ONS!


Ronald:
Wat een zwartgallige kijk......

Awareness:
Hoe wij tegenover elkaar staan, dat is zwartgallig.

God is al bij ons, kijk naar jouw handen, kijk naar jouw lichaam,
die heb jij in bruikleen.
Nog meer dichter bij God, kan niet.

Ronald:
Precies. Beter is het om je te concentreren op Gd/Allah zelf, hoe je je eigen relatie met Hem kan versterken. Hoe een ander tot Hem komt is zijn zaak. Er zijn meerdere wegen die tot Rome leiden. De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.


Awareness:
Beter is het om te concentreren op elkaar, hoe je, je eigen relatie
met elkander kan versterken.

Hoe een ander tot elkaar komt is zijn zaak.

Dat is ons doel hier op aarde, hoe te leven, en hoe tot elkaar te komen.

Tot God mag je proberen dichter bij te komen in het hiernamaals.
God is geen wezen met menselijke trekjes, dus hoef je totaal niet bang te zijn.

Maar op aarde zijn, en daar proberen dichter bij God te komen is
banaal.

En nog een keer, in het hiernamaals, ben je geen man of vrouw meer,
en ben je ook geen Marokkaan of Nederlander meer.


Of het hiernamaals echt is, of niet echt, is voor mij geen zorg , mag eindelijk weer rusten, en het liefst voor 1000 jaar.

Na duizend jaar brand de zon nog volop.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens, natuurlijk. De vraag was echter even of de woorden "poging tot ultieme geschiedsvervalsing" ook binnen die erkenning, acceptatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar God toe past. Paulus is voor de meeste christenen een van de handvaten om dichter tot Hem te komen.*


Ja en de Profeet is dat voor ons ook.
Daar mogen we geloof ik ook geen respect voor eisen.
Maar goed, laten we gewoon tollerant en respectvol zijn. Dat lijkt me nog altijd het meest bij God.

----------


## Wortel

> Ja en de Profeet is dat voor ons ook.
> Daar mogen we geloof ik ook geen respect voor eisen.


Dat respect heb je van mij al en het lijkt me onnodig dat af te dwingen door gaten te willen schieten in andermans geloofsbronnen. Dat verhaal over het evangelie van Judas is geloof ik ook weer 'gefundenes Fressen'als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nee ik geloof niet dat dat de waarheid is.
> 
> Ik hang heel andere theorien aan. Je kunt je eenvoudigweg niet enkel op de Bijbel baseren. Want de Bijbel is niet geschreven door Jezus zijn naasten, hij is geschreven door de volgelingen van Paules, in een poging tot de ultieme geschiedvervalsing. 
> 
> *


En hoe denk je dan over de evangelien geschreven door Matheus en Johannes???

Die ook nog vele honderden jaren ouder zijn dan de leugen die toen kwam.

----------


## Wortel

> Die ook nog vele honderden jaren ouder zijn dan de leugen die toen kwam.


Maar, Dolle Fatima, ik begrijp wel waar die door mij genoemde houding bij jou vandaan komt, hoor. 

Schei eens uit over en weer over "leugens" te praten. De waarheid van een godsdienst is nooit los te koop van degene die zich tot deze godsdienst bekent.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Maar, Dolle Fatima, ik begrijp wel waar die door mij genoemde houding bij jou vandaan komt, hoor. 
> 
> Schei eens uit over en weer over "leugens" te praten. De waarheid van een godsdienst is nooit los te koop van degene die zich tot deze godsdienst bekent.*


Heb je het nou tegen mij of tegen rinus in je laatste twee zinnen?
Want rinuz bedoelt met de term 'leugens' vogens mij hier de openbaring van de heilige Qur'an.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Dat respect heb je van mij al en het lijkt me onnodig dat af te dwingen door gaten te willen schieten in andermans geloofsbronnen. Dat verhaal over het evangelie van Judas is geloof ik ook weer 'gefundenes Fressen'als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.*


Kijk op zich begrijp ik wel dat dit soort theorien als kwetsend word ervaren. Ikzelf heb bijv ook niet zoveel op met theorien over veranderde Qur'ans enzovoort. Al kan ik niet zeggen dat ik me erdoor gekwetst voel, of me er ook maar in enige mate boos om kan maken.
Maar ik het algemeen ben ik wel geintersseerd in geschiedenis, theologie etc. En daarbij ga ik de recente ontwikkelingen in de theorieen van de gnostiek niet bepaald uit de weg. Het beeld wat hieruit naar voren komt, komt namelijk erg overeen met wat de Islam zegt over het ontstaan en verloop van het vroege Christendom. Dat is toch opmerkelijk.
Ik hoop dat ik daarmee mijn interesse enigzins verduidelijkt heb.

----------


## Wortel

> Heb je het nou tegen mij of tegen rinus in je laatste twee zinnen?
> Want rinuz bedoelt met de term 'leugens' vogens mij hier de openbaring van de heilige Qur'an.


Ik heb het tegen jou n tegen Rinuz, omdat hij inderdaad de openbaring van de Qur'an met de term 'leugens" bejegent. Als mensen zo de hakken in het zand zetten voor de eigen waarheid, krijg je al gauw over en weer dit soort scherpslijperij. Dit lijkt me niet de manier om met elkaar en elkaars geloofsgoed om te gaan. En aktie is bijgevolg altijd reaktie. Dialoog is ook wat anders dan debat.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Ik heb het tegen jou n tegen Rinuz, omdat hij inderdaad de openbaring van de Qur'an met de term 'leugens" bejegent. Als mensen zo de hakken in het zand zetten voor de eigen waarheid, krijg je al gauw over en weer dit soort scherpslijperij. Dit lijkt me niet de manier om met elkaar en elkaars geloofsgoed om te gaan. En aktie is bijgevolg altijd reaktie. Dialoog is ook wat anders dan debat.*


Daar kan ik het uiteraard alleen maar mee eens zijn.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Precies. Beter is het om je te concentreren op Gd/Allah zelf, hoe je je eigen relatie met Hem kan versterken. Hoe een ander tot Hem komt is zijn zaak. Er zijn meerdere wegen die tot Rome leiden. De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.*


GOD en Allaah zijn verschillend.
GOD heeft de zonden van de mens weggenomen, door zichzelf aan een kruis te laten spijkeren.

Waarom deed GOD dat?

Toen het volk Israel uit Egypte kwam, moesten ze Leren wie HUN GOD is.

GOD hield niet van zonde(maar de mens is geboren in zonde).
Dus zei GOD, offer een dier i.p.v jullie bloed(dood).


duizende jaren later, kwam JEZUS.
Dit is GOD in een mens.
Waarom: GOD zei, de mens kan nooit komen tot EEUWIG leven door Goede werken, of door weet ik veel.....

Nee Ik GOD zelf zal in grijpen.
Ik zal bloed laten vloeien, zodat ELK mens behouden kan zijn.



Dat is goede vrijdag......GOD in de mens JEZUS liet zichzelf op een kruis slaan.
En liet zichzelf sterven , zodat Satan zijn macht is weggedaan.


MAAR GOD is GOD hij is door de dood heen weer een Levende GOD.

DAT is Pasen, de opstanding van JEZUS uit de dood.

Een ieder die dit geloofd, heeft Eeuwig, voor altijd leven.

Mooi vooruitzicht toch...

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD en Allaah zijn verschillend.
> GOD heeft de zonden van de mens weggenomen, door zichzelf aan een kruis te laten spijkeren.
> 
> Waarom deed GOD dat?
> 
> Toen het volk Israel uit Egypte kwam, moesten ze Leren wie HUN GOD is.
> 
> GOD hield niet van zonde(maar de mens is geboren in zonde).
> ...


Doet mij aan de 'banned' Rinuz denken..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD en Allaah zijn verschillend.
> GOD heeft de zonden van de mens weggenomen, door zichzelf aan een kruis te laten spijkeren.
> 
> Waarom deed GOD dat?
> 
> Toen het volk Israel uit Egypte kwam, moesten ze Leren wie HUN GOD is.
> 
> GOD hield niet van zonde(maar de mens is geboren in zonde).
> ...


IkBen ONZE SChepper zeer dankbaar, dat HIJ zoveel over had, en heeft voor de Wereldmensen

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *IkBen ONZE SChepper zeer dankbaar, dat HIJ zoveel over had, en heeft voor de Wereldmensen*


Ik ook ! Alhamdulillah!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD en Allaah zijn verschillend.
> GOD heeft de zonden van de mens weggenomen, door zichzelf aan een kruis te laten spijkeren.
> 
> Waarom deed GOD dat?
> 
> Toen het volk Israel uit Egypte kwam, moesten ze Leren wie HUN GOD is.
> 
> GOD hield niet van zonde(maar de mens is geboren in zonde).
> ...


Ook voor jou is nog hoop hoor:

AMSTERDAM - Steeds meer gereformeerde jongeren worden moslim. Het gaat om een tiental jongeren per jaar. Dat stelt de stichting Evangelie & Moslims vrijdag in het Nederlands Dagblad. 

Volgens de stichting voelen de jongeren zich aangetrokken tot de eenvoud en overzichtelijkheid van de islam. Het gaat niet om massa's die zich tot de islam bekeren, maar de organisatie verwacht dat het aantal in de toekomst zal toenemen vanwege de frequentere contacten met moslimjongeren. 

Sinds de gastarbeiders naar Nederland kwamen, gebeurde het volgens stichtingwoordvoerder Cees Rentier sporadisch dat Nederlandse jongens of meisjes die een islamitische partner kregen, zich aansloten bij de islam. Dat reformatorische jongeren zich uit volle overtuiging aansluiten bij de islam is volgens hem een nieuwe ontwikkeling. 

Jongerenwerker 

Rentier vindt dat kerken zich meer moeten verdiepen in de islam. "Als jongeren dan in contact komen met moslims en vragen hebben over het verschil tussen christendom en islam, kan het helpen als er in de kerk een jongerenwerker is naar wie ze toe kunnen." De ervaring leert volgens Rentier dat als jongeren eenmaal moslim zijn geworden, het erg moeilijk is om daarover weer in gesprek te komen.

bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/820891/11/rss/...oor_islam.html

----------


## lovemaker83

Er is geen andere god dan allah swt en mohammed zijn boodschapper saws. Jezus behoort tot de profeten van allah swt. Als jullie jezus goed begrepen dan waren jullie ook moslims .Door het steeds aanpassen van de bijbel is er weinig van over gebleven. Je moet weten dat jullie gebed net als de moslims waren en door de moderne wereld tot nu is 1 keer in de week/maand naar de kerk te gaan. Lees eerst de koran even. er is geen andere geloof die zo oprecht en zo rein en zo waarlijk als de islaam. Wij geloven net als jullie dat jezus terug zal komen, er is een heel goed boek over jezus in de koran, dit is tegelijk ook de titel: jezus in de koraan. Ik meen het serieus, echt interessant, al ben je nu tevreden met je geloof, is echt een heel mooi boek over jezus.


[/AVI]

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ook voor jou is nog hoop hoor:
> 
> AMSTERDAM - Steeds meer gereformeerde jongeren worden moslim. Het gaat om een tiental jongeren per jaar. Dat stelt de stichting Evangelie & Moslims vrijdag in het Nederlands Dagblad. 
> 
> Volgens de stichting voelen de jongeren zich aangetrokken tot de eenvoud en overzichtelijkheid van de islam. Het gaat niet om massa's die zich tot de islam bekeren, maar de organisatie verwacht dat het aantal in de toekomst zal toenemen vanwege de frequentere contacten met moslimjongeren. 
> 
> Sinds de gastarbeiders naar Nederland kwamen, gebeurde het volgens stichtingwoordvoerder Cees Rentier sporadisch dat Nederlandse jongens of meisjes die een islamitische partner kregen, zich aansloten bij de islam. Dat reformatorische jongeren zich uit volle overtuiging aansluiten bij de islam is volgens hem een nieuwe ontwikkeling. 
> 
> ...


of deze..http://www.ochtenden.nl/dossiers/24319935/


of enkele getuigenissen http://www.opendoors.nl/htm/getuigenis.php

----------


## lovemaker83

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD en Allaah zijn verschillend.
> GOD heeft de zonden van de mens weggenomen, door zichzelf aan een kruis te laten spijkeren.
> 
> Waarom deed GOD dat?
> 
> Toen het volk Israel uit Egypte kwam, moesten ze Leren wie HUN GOD is.
> 
> GOD hield niet van zonde(maar de mens is geboren in zonde).
> ...


Ten eerste, als jezus de zoon van god is volgens de christenen, waarom noemt iedereen hemzelf dan god, ten tweede:

de boodschapper over wie jezus goed nieuws bracht word in het oude en nieuwe testament al vermeld. luister:

Deuteronomium 18:18-20 Ik zal uit het midden van hun broederen een profeet verwekken, zoals gij zijt, en ik zal hem mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, hij zal alles tothen zeggen wat ik hem zal gebieden. Wie niet luisterd naar de woorden die hij in mijn naam zal spreken, van hem zal ik rekenschap vragen.

Nergens, maar dan ook echt nergens, vind je iets in de bijbel over een zogenaamde drieeenheid, vraag het aan elke dominee en niemand kan je antwoord geven wat het werkelijk is. lees: mattheus 12:29 De here, onze God is een god.

De bijbel is vertaald vanuit het grieks en op de plaatsten waar je in de NL bijbel het woord zoon leest, staat in het grieks pais, dit kan zoon of dienaar beteken. Nou jezus is een dienaar van god en komt met dezelfde boodschap als alle andere profeten voor hem zijn gekomen, mohamed is de trooster waar naar gerefereert word in de hoofdstukken:johannes 14:16-17, johannes 16:13-14, en johannes 16:7.

Dit zijn een aantal dingen die ik zo even snel kan opnoemen, heb nog meer bewijzen als je dat wil, maar die moet ik opzoeken in een boek dat ik heb uitgeleend.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *of deze..http://www.ochtenden.nl/dossiers/24319935/
> 
> 
> of enkele getuigenissen http://www.opendoors.nl/htm/getuigenis.php*


Reageer je ook nog op: 

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...=&pagenumber=2

(08-04-2007 16:49)

?? 

Ik heb mijn best voor je gedaan om een uitgebreid antwoord te geven met bron verwijzingen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door lovemaker83_ 
> *Ten eerste, als jezus de zoon van god is volgens de christenen, waarom noemt iedereen hemzelf dan god, 
> 
> 
> 
> Nergens, maar dan ook echt nergens, vind je iets in de bijbel over een zogenaamde drieeenheid, vraag het aan elke dominee en niemand kan je antwoord geven wat het werkelijk is. lees: mattheus 12:29 De here, onze God is een god.
> 
> *






Het evangelie volgens Johannes 
1 
1 In het begin was het Woord(JEZUS), het Woord was bij God *en het Woord was God* . 2 Het was in het begin bij God.

3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. In het Woord was leven .4 In het Woord was leven en het leven was het licht voor de mensen. 5 Het licht schijnt in de duisternis en de duisternis heeft het niet in haar macht gekregen. 
6 Er kwam iemand die door God was gezonden; hij heette Johannes. 7 Hij kwam als getuige, om van het licht te getuigen, opdat iedereen door hem zou geloven. 8 Hij was niet zelf het licht, maar hij was er om te getuigen van het licht: 9 het ware licht, dat ieder mens verlicht en naar de wereld kwam. 10 Het Woord was in de wereld, de wereld is door hem ontstaan en toch kende de wereld hem niet. 11 Hij kwam naar wat van hem was, maar wie van hem waren hebben hem niet ontvangen. 12 Wie hem wel ontvingen en in zijn naam geloven, heeft hij het voorrecht gegeven om kinderen van God te worden. 13 Zij zijn niet op natuurlijke wijze geboren, niet uit lichamelijk verlangen of uit de wil van een man, maar uit God. 
14 Het Woord is mens geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van *de enige Zoon van de Vader* .

----------


## lovemaker83

daar staat toch nog steeds niet dat hij zelf god is of wel?

en zoal ik al eerder heb gezegd. De bijbel is vertaald uit het grieks, in de griekse bijbel staat er voor het woord zoon: pais. Dit woord kan vertaald worden naar dienaar of naar zoon. dus als we nu eens de andere vertaling nemen, de enige dienaar van de vader. Dan kom je bij dezelfde boodschap als onze andere profeten. En ook van de profeet muhamed.

En wat zeg je van de bijbelteksten over de voorspelling van Muhamed saws? vind je het zelf niet raar dat jullie als christenen een deel geloven en een ader deel verwerpen. Dit is geen aanval, maar even serieus, ik ken iemand die is bekeerd van christendom naar islam en die erkent dit wel. 

In het verhaal van o.a noach word verteld hoe er tot de mensen werd gesproken om ze tot de waarheid te krijgen, de mensen luisterden niet en werden gestraft, dit zal in deze tijd ook gebeuren. En over mozes, de joden volgden mozes, er werd al een volgende profeet voorspeld, dit was jezus. Toen jezus kwam accepteerden ze hem niet. Denk je nu niet dat een groot deel van de christenen nemen wat ze bevalt en de rest links laten liggen. Waarom geloven jullie een deel van de bijbel en het andere deel niet?

----------


## ibnu

Aan mij (Mohammed) is geopenbaard dat jullie God n God is. (21:108)

In de bijbel kwam ik de volgende teksten tegen welke hetzelfde zeggen

Zo horen we bijvoorbeeld Mozes in de bijbel zeggen: 

"Hoor, Isral! de Heer is onze God, en de Heer alleen (Deuteronomium 6:4-5) 

In het Nieuwe Testament, horen we ook Jezus zeggen: 

"Hoor Isral! De Heer onze God is de enige Heer." (Marcus 12:29-30) 

God is de Eerste en de Laatste. 

In de bijbel staat:

"Ik ben de Eerste en ik ben de Laatste, en behalve Mij is er geen God." (Jesaja 44:6) 

Ook dit vinden we in de Koran terug: 

57:3. Hij is de Eerste en de Laatste, de Zich Manifesterende en de Verborgene, en Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.

----------


## Canaris

> _Geplaatst door lovemaker83_ 
> *daar staat toch nog steeds niet dat hij zelf god is of wel?
> 
> en zoal ik al eerder heb gezegd. De bijbel is vertaald uit het grieks, in de griekse bijbel staat er voor het woord zoon: pais. Dit woord kan vertaald worden naar dienaar of naar zoon. dus als we nu eens de andere vertaling nemen, de enige dienaar van de vader. Dan kom je bij dezelfde boodschap als onze andere profeten. En ook van de profeet muhamed.
> 
> En wat zeg je van de bijbelteksten over de voorspelling van Muhamed saws? vind je het zelf niet raar dat jullie als christenen een deel geloven en een ader deel verwerpen. Dit is geen aanval, maar even serieus, ik ken iemand die is bekeerd van christendom naar islam en die erkent dit wel. 
> 
> *


Voor het gemak vergeet je maar even dat Marcus in het Latijn heeft geschreven en niet in het grieks. 

Muhammed in de Bijbel ? Donde ?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door lovemaker83_ 
> *daar staat toch nog steeds niet dat hij zelf god is of wel?*


1 
1 In het begin was het Woord(JEZUS), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God . 2 Het was in het begin bij God.

GOD wordt vaak beschreven in de Bijbel als Elohim.
God is/(kan zijn) in het Hebr. een meervoudsvorm nl. Elohim. Dit is dan minstens 3 personen, want ze kennen een andere uitgang voor 2 personen: -ajim. Ook het 'ONS' verwijst ernaar.

Het ONS staat o.a in het Scheppingsverhaal van de Mens.

Er Zijn talloze teksten waar GOD -1- is.
Maar GOD laat zich zien in drie verschillende Personen.





> En wat zeg je van de bijbelteksten over de voorspelling van Muhamed saws? vind je het zelf niet raar dat jullie als christenen een deel geloven en een ader deel verwerpen. Dit is geen aanval, maar even serieus, ik ken iemand die is bekeerd van christendom naar islam en die erkent dit wel. [/B]


Welk deel wordt dan verworpen?



> In het verhaal van o.a noach word verteld hoe er tot de mensen werd gesproken om ze tot de waarheid te krijgen, de mensen luisterden niet en werden gestraft, dit zal in deze tijd ook gebeuren. En over mozes, de joden volgden mozes, er werd al een volgende profeet voorspeld, dit was jezus. Toen jezus kwam accepteerden ze hem niet. Denk je nu niet dat een groot deel van de christenen nemen wat ze bevalt en de rest links laten liggen. Waarom geloven jullie een deel van de bijbel en het andere deel niet? [/B]


Wil je duidelijk maken wat je bedoeld?
Welk deel laten Christenen liggen??

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> GOD wordt vaak beschreven in de Bijbel als Elohim.
> God is/(kan zijn) in het Hebr. een meervoudsvorm nl. Elohim. Dit is dan minstens 3 personen, want ze kennen een andere uitgang voor 2 personen: -ajim. Ook het 'ONS' verwijst ernaar.
> Het ONS staat o.a in het Scheppingsverhaal van de Mens.


Ik kan heel wat voorbeelden uit de koran geven waaruit naar voren komt dat God 1 is. En ik lees ook dergelijke voorbeelden in de bijbel zoals ik hierboven heb neergeschreven. Het 'grappige' is dat in de koran Allah swt ook soms in de meervoud vorm staat zoals :

2:3. Die in het onzienlijke geloven en het gebed houden en die weldoen met hetgeen *Wij* hun hebben geschonken.

8:3. Die het gebed houden en van hetgeen, waarmede *Wij* hen hebben voorzien, mededelen,

15:9. Voorwaar, *Wij* hebben deze vermaning (de Koran) neder gezonden en voorzeker *Wij* zullen er de Waker over zijn.

God en mensen van het koningshuis zijn nu eenmaal meervoud.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik kan heel wat voorbeelden uit de koran geven waaruit naar voren komt dat God 1 is. En ik lees ook dergelijke voorbeelden in de bijbel zoals ik hierboven heb neergeschreven. Het 'grappige' is dat in de koran Allah swt ook soms in de meervoud vorm staat zoals :
> 
> 2:3. Die in het onzienlijke geloven en het gebed houden en die weldoen met hetgeen Wij hun hebben geschonken.
> 
> 8:3. Die het gebed houden en van hetgeen, waarmede Wij hen hebben voorzien, mededelen,
> 
> 15:9. Voorwaar, Wij hebben deze vermaning (de Koran) neder gezonden en voorzeker Wij zullen er de Waker over zijn.
> 
> God en mensen van het koningshuis zijn nu eenmaal meervoud.*


Meerder uit de Bijbel o.a:

Johannes 14
16 En Ik zal de Vader bidden en Hij zal u een andere Trooster geven om tot in eeuwigheid bij u te zijn, 17 *de Geest*  der waarheid, die de wereld niet kan ontvangen,

26 maar de Trooster, de heilige Geest, die de Vader zenden zal in mijn naam, die zal u alles leren en u te binnen brengen al wat Ik u gezegd heb.
Johannes 16
7 Want indien Ik niet heenga, kan de Trooster niet tot u komen, maar indien Ik heenga, zal Ik Hem tot u zenden.

Jes 9,5
Want een Kind is ons geboren, een Zoon is ons gegeven, en de heerschappij rust op zijn schouder en men noemt hem Wonderbare Raadsman, Sterke God, Eeuwige Vader, Vredevorst.

Het kind, de Zoon wordt genoemd: *Sterke God,* eeuwige Vader.....

enz...

----------


## lovemaker83

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *Voor het gemak vergeet je maar even dat Marcus in het Latijn heeft geschreven en niet in het grieks. 
> 
> Muhammed in de Bijbel ? Donde ?*


kijk heel even naar de verzen die ik in mijn vorige post heb gegeven als je wil. Hoe wil je die anders verklaren dan dat er nog een profeet aan zit te komen?

Ja idd, maar in het nieuwe testament worden diverse griekse woorden gebruikt, en als je kijkt hoe deze zijn vertaald, zie je dat het woord pais bij elke andere vorm word vertaald als slaaf of dienaar en alleen as het gaat over jezus vrede zij met hem, word het vertaald als zoon. Vind je dat niet vreemd. Serieus he, ik val jullie niet aan.

----------


## lovemaker83

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *1 
> 1 In het begin was het Woord(JEZUS), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God . 2 Het was in het begin bij God.
> 
> GOD wordt vaak beschreven in de Bijbel als Elohim.
> God is/(kan zijn) in het Hebr. een meervoudsvorm nl. Elohim. Dit is dan minstens 3 personen, want ze kennen een andere uitgang voor 2 personen: -ajim. Ook het 'ONS' verwijst ernaar.
> 
> Het ONS staat o.a in het Scheppingsverhaal van de Mens.
> 
> ...


nog heel even over de drieeenheid, die word nergens genoemd, wij als moslims geloven dat het gaat over 1 god, jezus en de engel gabriel, die in opdracht van god de boodschap van haar zwangerschap kwam verkondigen aan de kuise Maria, moeder van Jezus. God hoeft slechts te zeggen: wees en het is. dat gebeurde bij maria. gabriel kwam alleen de boodschap brengen van haar zwangerschap. Dit word bij christenen wel de heilige geest genoemd

----------


## Yaron

Was alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik hier was, wat blijft die Bijbel toch de gemoederen boeien.

Wat betreft de profeet Mohammed, kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom G'd een profeet stuurt uit het geslacht van Ishmael terwijl ALLE profeten uit het geslacht van Isaak zijn, wat ook klopt want het Verbond is met Isaak. Uit Ishmael komt een gezegend geslacht maar het draagt niet het Verbond. Elke profeet van G'd zal een nakomeling zijn van Isaak en Jakob en zal dus joods zijn, zo staat het geschreven, zo zal het zijn. (Jezus was ook jood, een rabbi/leraar zelfs)

De Bijbel spreekt niet van Mohammed, ik heb deze discussie al zo vaak gevoerd op andere fora en het verbaasd me dat het zo hardnekkig gelooft wordt.

----------


## Yaron

En ook wat betreft de uitspraak G'd/Allah is 1 welke moslims gebruiken als onderdeel van de weerspraak van Bijbel en drie-nheid.

"Uw G'd is n".
Inherent hieraan betekent het dat G'd dus uit meerdere delen bestaat, anders zou er moeten staan "Er is 1 G'd". Een legeronderdeel zijn vele soldaten die een nheid vormen. De mens bestaat uit miljarden cellen die een nheid vormen. Spiritueler gezien bestaat de mens uit een Ziel, Lichaam en Geest die een nheid vormen. Ik Yaron ben n. En toch besta ik uit 3 delen.

De Vader, De Zoon, heilige Geest
De Ziel, Het Lichaam, De Geest

Heel logisch, voor mij.

----------


## At Ayt

al bestaat de mens uit 8 miljoen delen. 
wij lijken in niets op god dus moet je vooral ook niet proberen om de eenheid van god te verklaren aan de hand vd mens.

----------


## Yaron

Hoeze we lijken in niets op G'd?
Zijn we niet geschapen in Zijn evenbeeld?
De nheid van G'd is in de spiegel te zien.

----------


## At Ayt

42:11. Hij is de Schepper der hemelen en der aarde. Hij heeft u tot paren gemaakt, evenals het vee, te uwen behoeve. Daardoor vermenigvuldigt Hij u. *Er is niets aan Hem gelijk* en Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende.

-----------------------------------------------------------

112:1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
112:2. Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
112:3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 
112:4. *En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk.*"

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *42:11. Hij is de Schepper der hemelen en der aarde. Hij heeft u tot paren gemaakt, evenals het vee, te uwen behoeve. Daardoor vermenigvuldigt Hij u. Er is niets aan Hem gelijk en Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 112:1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
> 112:2. Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
> 112:3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 
> 112:4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."*


De schepping 
1 
1 In den beginne schiep God de hemel en de aarde. 2 De aarde nu was woest en ledig, en duisternis lag op de vloed, en de Geest Gods zweefde over de wateren. 

En God schiep de mens naar zijn beeld; *naar Gods beeld schiep Hij hem; man en vrouw schiep Hij hen.* 28 En God zegende hen en God zeide tot hen: Weest vruchtbaar en wordt talrijk; vervult de aarde en onderwerpt haar, heerst over de vissen der zee en over het gevogelte des hemels en over al het gedierte, dat op de aarde kruipt.

----------


## Yaron

We zijn niet gelijk aan G'd nee, maar dat is iets anders dan naar Zijn beeld gemaakt zijn.

Dus hoe dan ook ik herken G'ds 3-nheid in onszelf.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De schepping 
> 1 
> 1 In den beginne schiep God de hemel en de aarde. 2 De aarde nu was woest en ledig, en duisternis lag op de vloed, en de Geest Gods zweefde over de wateren. 
> 
> En God schiep de mens naar zijn beeld; naar Gods beeld schiep Hij hem; man en vrouw schiep Hij hen. 28 En God zegende hen en God zeide tot hen: Weest vruchtbaar en wordt talrijk; vervult de aarde en onderwerpt haar, heerst over de vissen der zee en over het gevogelte des hemels en over al het gedierte, dat op de aarde kruipt.*


dat is achterhaald..
lees de koran.. dan ben je up to date

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *We zijn niet gelijk aan G'd nee, maar dat is iets anders dan naar Zijn beeld gemaakt zijn.
> 
> Dus hoe dan ook ik herken G'ds 3-nheid in onszelf.*


4:171. O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers en zegt niet: "Drie (in n)." Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *dat is achterhaald..
> lees de koran.. dan ben je up to date*


Oei, G'ds woorden achterhaald. Ik begrijp best de hele theorie van mensen die de Bijbel corrupt hebben gemaakt. (Het waarom snap ik niet maar dat is een ander verhaal) ik geloof het ook niet want ik vindt de corruptie niet. Maar je zegt nu dat al G'ds woorden achterhaald zijn. Denk daar eens goed over na.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *4:171. O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers en zegt niet: "Drie (in n)." Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende.*


Ja ik ken dit wel. Het is niet voor niks dat voor mij Allah G'd niet is.
Waarom is een zoon hebben tegen de heiligheid van G'd? Zou dat niet betekenen dat de mens creeren OOK tegen zijn heiligheid is?

"Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus."
Messias?? echt waar, wauw. Zegt de Koran dat Jezus de Messias is? Of is het een omschrijving? De Messias, de verlosser van de mensheid, de stichter van G'ds koninkrijk op aarde.

"Allah is de enige God"
Oh ook hier past Mohammed (of Allah wat je wil) zijn voorgaande teksten aan. was het niet al 6000 jaar lang "Uw G'd is n" Wat Israel al die tijd draagt en uitroept als geloofsbelijdenis. "*Deu 6* 4 Hoor, Isral: de HERE is onze God; de HERE is n! 5 Gij zult de HERE, uw God, liefhebben met geheel uw hart en met geheel uw ziel en met geheel uw kracht."

Hmm nee, ik ben het niet eens met dit vers. Jezus (Zijn vrede zij met ons) is mijn Verlosser. Door Hem ben ik vrij van de dood en is mijn relatie met de almachtige Vader in de Hemel hersteld.

----------


## Yaron

Repost van een eerdere vraag: 

Wat betreft de profeet Mohammed, kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom G'd een profeet stuurt uit het geslacht van Ishmael terwijl ALLE profeten uit het geslacht van Isaak zijn, wat ook klopt want het Verbond is met Isaak. Uit Ishmael komt een gezegend geslacht maar het draagt niet het Verbond. Elke profeet van G'd zal een nakomeling zijn van Isaak en Jakob en zal dus joods zijn, zo staat het geschreven, zo zal het zijn. (Jezus was ook jood, een rabbi/leraar zelfs)

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Wat betreft de profeet Mohammed, kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom G'd een profeet stuurt uit het geslacht van Ishmael terwijl ALLE profeten uit het geslacht van Isaak zijn, wat ook klopt want het Verbond is met Isaak. Uit Ishmael komt een gezegend geslacht maar het draagt niet het Verbond. Elke profeet van G'd zal een nakomeling zijn van Isaak en Jakob en zal dus joods zijn, zo staat het geschreven, zo zal het zijn. (Jezus was ook jood, een rabbi/leraar zelfs)
> *


Het onderwerp van de draad is "Jesus Christ : Myth and Reality".



> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Spiritueler gezien bestaat de mens uit een Ziel, Lichaam en Geest die een nheid vormen. Ik Yaron ben n. En toch besta ik uit 3 delen.
> 
> De Vader, De Zoon, heilige Geest
> De Ziel, Het Lichaam, De Geest
> *


Exodus 4
22 - Dan zult gij tot Farao zeggen: Alzo zegt de HEERE: Mijn zoon, Mijn *eerstgeborene* is Isral.
Johannes 1
18 - Niemand heeft ooit God gezien, de *eniggeboren* Zoon. Die in de schoot des Vaders is, Die heeft Hem ons verklaard.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> En God schiep de mens naar zijn beeld; naar Gods beeld schiep Hij hem; man en vrouw schiep Hij hen. 28 En God zegende hen en God zeide tot hen: Weest vruchtbaar en wordt talrijk; vervult de aarde en onderwerpt haar, heerst over de vissen der zee en over het gevogelte des hemels en over al het gedierte, dat op de aarde kruipt.*


Gen 1
26 - God sprak: Laten wij mensen maken als Ons evenbeeld (Ar. _sura_, Heb. _selem_), Ons gelijkende (Ar. _shibh_, Heb. _demut_) ; opdat zij heersen over de vissen der zee, het gevogelte des hemels, het vee, al het wild gedierte en alle dieren die op de aarde kruipen.
27 - Zo schiep God den mens als Zijn evenbeeld (Ar. _sura_, Heb. _selem_); als beeld (Ar. _sura_, Heb. _selem_); van God schiep hij hem; man en vrouw schiep hij hen.
[...]
Gen 3
22 - Voorts zeide de Heere God: Zie, de mens is aan een Onzer gelijk geworden in kennis van goed en kwaad; indien hij nu maar niet zijn hand uitstrekt, ook van den levensboom neemt en, door daarvan te eten, eeuwig leeft!


Ibn Hazm (r.a.) stelt in zijn *Fisal (I, p. 117. l. 21-p 118, 1.4)* - middels het citeren van het naar Gen. 1:26 verwijzende Koran 41:9 "...naast Hem stellen gelijke wezens (=_ka-mithlihi_)..." - dat _shibh_ vanwege het synomiem zijn aan _mithl_ niet _figuratief_ maar _letterlijk_ moet worden genterpreteerd. 

Het "gelijk geworden in kennis van goed en kwaad" (Gen. 3:22) - gesproken door (=> in opdracht van) God - is ook niet gegeven aan enig mens want op hetzelfde kennisniveau - inzake het verschil goed en kwaad - verkeren als God zou betekenen dat een mens moreel-ethisch op gelijke hoogte zou staan met de Schepper en een mens alle Goddelijke regels zou kennen.

Net zoals de mens is het ook de Engelen gegeven om slechts de door God aangegeven _normen_ te kennen. Zowel de mens als de Engelen zullen pas weten of zij de Goddelijke _regels_ echt gekend hebben nadat ze door de Barmhartige, de Vergevende geoordeeld zullen zijn.

Het geschapen worden naar Zijn beeld (_sura_) betreft dus het kennen van het verschil tussen goed en kwaad, het verschil dat aan de mens geleerd is door Zijn engelen.

Indien echter _Wij_ genterpreteerd wordt als het door de mens gekende meervoud van het _Ik_ van God kennen, zou dit suggereren dat enig mens God in Zijn Oneindigheid gekend heeft wat evenwel onmogelijk is omdat geen levend mens het zien van God overleeft.

_Wij_ kan dus genterpreteerd worden als Engelen (zie bijvoorbeeld _Soera_ 66:12 met Maria, moeder van Jezus [v.z.m.h.] en Zijn Engelen).

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> "Allah is de enige God"
> Oh ook hier past Mohammed (of Allah wat je wil) zijn voorgaande teksten aan. was het niet al 6000 jaar lang "Uw G'd is n" Wat Israel al die tijd draagt en uitroept als geloofsbelijdenis. "Deu 6 4 Hoor, Isral: de HERE is onze God; de HERE is n! 5 Gij zult de HERE, uw God, liefhebben met geheel uw hart en met geheel uw ziel en met geheel uw kracht."
> *


De God van Abraham is zoals in de Tora geschreven staat de God van de Hebreers. 




> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Hmm nee, ik ben het niet eens met dit vers. Jezus (Zijn vrede zij met ons) is mijn Verlosser. Door Hem ben ik vrij van de dood en is mijn relatie met de almachtige Vader in de Hemel hersteld.
> *


_Soera_ 43:59, "Hij [Jezus] is slechts een slaaf (_'abd_) aan wie Wij genade geschonken en die Wij tot voorbeeld voor de kinderen van Isral gemaakt hebben

_Hadith - Bukhari 4.654_, Ik hoorde de de Profeet (v.z.m.h.) zeggen : "Overdrijf niet in mij te prijzen zoals de Christenen de zoon van Maria prezen, omdat ik slechts een slaaf (_'abd_) ben. Dus, noem mij de slaaf (_'abd_) van God en Zijn Boodschapper (Jezus)."

----------


## Yaron

Hallo Rourchid,




> Het onderwerp van de draad is "Jesus Christ : Myth and Reality".


Ja ik haakte in op waar andere mensen mee aankwamen. Het is allemaal niet los te maken met elkaar. Myth en reality wordt vanuit de Islam verklaard met wat Mohammed als profeet heeft geopenbaard. Maar als hij geen profeet kan zijn...wat is hij dan wel. Ik kan er wel een aparte topic van maken.




> Exodus 4
> 22 - Dan zult gij tot Farao zeggen: Alzo zegt de HEERE: Mijn zoon, Mijn eerstgeborene is Isral.
> Johannes 1
> 18 - Niemand heeft ooit God gezien, de eniggeboren Zoon. Die in de schoot des Vaders is, Die heeft Hem ons verklaard.


Ik zie niet zo de link tussen jouw tekst en mijn tekst maar dit is wel interessant he. Israel zou het licht voor de wereld moeten zijn, dat zijn ze niet maar ze hebben het wel gedragen. Het heil is uit de Joden staat er geschreven, het heil is volbracht in Jezus Christus en Hij is uit het joodse geslacht, Hij is het licht wat ze hebben gedragen.

Er is veel meer over te vertellen, voor nu laat ik het hier bij.




> De God van Abraham is zoals in de Tora geschreven staat de God van de Hebreers.


Ook hier zie ik niet de link tussen mij tekst en jouw reply erop. Maar is de G'd van Abraham, YWHW, dan niet Allah? Ik zeg van niet nee, maar zeg jij dat nu ook door te zeggen dat Hij de G'd van de Hebreers is?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_
> *
> Exodus 4
> 22 - Dan zult gij tot Farao zeggen: Alzo zegt de HEERE: Mijn zoon, Mijn eerstgeborene is Isral.
> Johannes 1
> 18 - Niemand heeft ooit God gezien, de eniggeboren Zoon. Die in de schoot des Vaders is, Die heeft Hem ons verklaard.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


De metafoor "eniggeboren Zoon" geeft de Tekst van het Evangelie aan. De Tekst die God ons heeft verklaard.
Zoals de theoloog Paulus van Tarsus stelt in 2 Korinthirs 4:4 : In dewelke de god dezer eeuw de zinnen verblind heeft, namelijk der ongelovigen, opdat hen niet bestrale de verlichting van het Evangelie der heerlijkheid van Christus, Die het Beeld Gods is.



> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Ook hier zie ik niet de link tussen mij tekst en jouw reply erop. Maar is de G'd van Abraham, YWHW, dan niet Allah? Ik zeg van niet nee, maar zeg jij dat nu ook door te zeggen dat Hij de G'd van de Hebreers is?
> *


Abraham (v.z.m.h.) is in opdracht van God de grondlegger van de drie Ibrahimische religies.

----------


## Yaron

Hi Rourchid,




> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Geplaatst door Yaron
> 
> Ik zie niet zo de link tussen jouw tekst en mijn tekst maar dit is wel interessant he. 
> 
> *


*
De metafoor "eniggeboren Zoon" geeft het de Tekst van het Evangelie aan. De Tekst die God ons heeft verklaard.
Zoals de theoloog Paulus van Tarsus stelt in 2 Korinthirs 4:4 : In dewelke de god dezer eeuw de zinnen verblind heeft, namelijk der ongelovigen, opdat hen niet bestrale de verlichting van het Evangelie der heerlijkheid van Christus, Die het Beeld Gods is.* [/QUOTE]

Dit maakt het niet duidelijker, ik heb echt geen idee wat je wil zeggen.




> Abraham (v.z.m.h.) is in opdracht van God de grondlegger van de drie Ibrahimische religies.


G'd gaf Abraham opdracht 3 religie's te grondleggen? Das nieuw voor mij. 1 G'd, 1 Wet, daar hou ik het bij.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Repost van een eerdere vraag: 
> 
> Wat betreft de profeet Mohammed, kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom G'd een profeet stuurt uit het geslacht van Ishmael terwijl ALLE profeten uit het geslacht van Isaak zijn, wat ook klopt want het Verbond is met Isaak. Uit Ishmael komt een gezegend geslacht maar het draagt niet het Verbond. Elke profeet van G'd zal een nakomeling zijn van Isaak en Jakob en zal dus joods zijn, zo staat het geschreven, zo zal het zijn. (Jezus was ook jood, een rabbi/leraar zelfs)*


Is er niemand met een Islamitisch standpunt, dit is nogal belangrijk lijkt mij.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Dit maakt het niet duidelijker, ik heb echt geen idee wat je wil zeggen.
> *


Je kunt de metafoor uitbreiden naar "Zijn tweede geboren Zoon" en "Zijn derde geboren Zoon."



> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> 1 G'd, 1 Wet, daar hou ik het bij.
> *


Vanuit het Judasme wordt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) niet als Profeet (v.z.m.h.) gezien.
Numeri 6 verbiedt aan Nazireers wijn en sterke drank.
Amos 2:12 leert dat wanneer Nazireers aan de drank geholpen zijn, er ook niet meer geprofeteerd wordt.
Toch drinkt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) van Nazareth en biedt bruilofsgasten in wijn veranderd water aan.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Is er niemand met een Islamitisch standpunt, dit is nogal belangrijk lijkt mij.
> *


Als jij - voor de zoveelste keer op dit forum - de legitimiteit van de Islam wil aanvallen door het aan de orde stellen van het Profeetschap van Mohammed (v.z.m.h.), kun je het beste zelf een nieuwe draad openen.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Als jij - voor de zoveelste keer op dit forum - de legitimiteit van de Islam wil aanvallen door het aan de orde stellen van het Profeetschap van Mohammed (v.z.m.h.), kun je het beste zelf een nieuwe draad openen.*


Voor de zoveelste keer aanvallen? Verdraaing verdraaing, ik zie een trend in je antwoorden, aan de vrucht herkent men de boom.

Het is dezelfde vraag 3 keer gesteld, een vraag die voortkomt uit de aanval op de legitimiteit van Jezus.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Vanuit het Judasme wordt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) niet als Profeet (v.z.m.h.) gezien.
> Numeri 6 verbiedt aan Nazireers wijn en sterke drank.
> Amos 2:12 leert dat wanneer Nazireers aan de drank geholpen zijn, er ook niet meer geprofeteerd wordt.
> Toch drinkt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) van Nazareth en biedt bruilofsgasten in wijn veranderd water aan.*


Jezus was geen Nazireer, en de tijd van nazireerschap is een tijdelijk iets. Wijn drinken is niet zondig.

Hij is door de joden priesters afgewezen omdat Hij niet alles bracht wat ze hoopten, omdat Hij de macht van de gevestigde orde bedreigde en omdat Hij claimde G'd te zijn in Zijn uitspraken.

Overigens is zijn oordeel in een illegale rechtbank uitgesproken op valse getuigenissen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> een vraag die voortkomt uit de aanval op de legitimiteit van Jezus
> *


Tot zover het toekeren van de andere wang, ofwel  :zwaai:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> [B
> Numeri 6 verbiedt aan Nazireers wijn en sterke drank.
> Amos 2:12 leert dat wanneer Nazireers aan de drank geholpen zijn, er ook niet meer geprofeteerd wordt.
> Toch drinkt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) van Nazareth en biedt bruilofsgasten in wijn veranderd water aan. [/B]




Num 6,20 
De priester biedt het de HEER als offergave aan. Het is heilig en bestemd voor de priester, evenals het borststuk en de rechterachterbout. *Daarna mag de nazireer weer wijn drinken* .

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> Num 6,20 
> De priester biedt het de HEER als offergave aan. Het is heilig en bestemd voor de priester, evenals het borststuk en de rechterachterbout. Daarna mag de nazireer weer wijn drinken .
> *


Dat is nadat de nazireer aan de deur van de tent der samenkomst het hoofd beschoren heeeft (Num. 6:18) en dit betreft wijn bij de ritualistiek. Over een bruiloft gaat het dus niet.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Tot zover het toekeren van de andere wang, ofwel *


Ha, mja, ik zie mijn vraag niet als een aanval dat was jouw woord. Ik ga uit van wat het Woord mijn leert en zie daaruit gezien dat Mohammed vanuit de geschriften geen profeet kan zijn. En ik wil weten hoe de Islam dat uitlegt.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Oei, G'ds woorden achterhaald. Ik begrijp best de hele theorie van mensen die de Bijbel corrupt hebben gemaakt. (Het waarom snap ik niet maar dat is een ander verhaal) ik geloof het ook niet want ik vindt de corruptie niet. Maar je zegt nu dat al G'ds woorden achterhaald zijn. Denk daar eens goed over na.*


ik hoef er niet goed over na te denken hoor.. dat kun jij beter doen.. 
ik ben niet degene die het profeetschap van mohammed in twijfel trekt.

----------


## lovemaker83

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Ha, mja, ik zie mijn vraag niet als een aanval dat was jouw woord. Ik ga uit van wat het Woord mijn leert en zie daaruit gezien dat Mohammed vanuit de geschriften geen profeet kan zijn. En ik wil weten hoe de Islam dat uitlegt.*



in welke geschriften heb jij het dan wel geleerd dat muhammed (saws)
geen profeet is? Moge je allah vergeven voor onwetendheid insaalah.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Ja ik ken dit wel. Het is niet voor niks dat voor mij Allah G'd niet is.
> Waarom is een zoon hebben tegen de heiligheid van G'd? Zou dat niet betekenen dat de mens creeren OOK tegen zijn heiligheid is?*


god heeft geen kinderen omdat:

*6:101. Wondere Schepper der hemelen en der aarde. Hoe kan Hij een zoon hebben, wanneer Hij geen gemalin heeft? Hij heeft alles geschapen; en Hij is de Kenner van alle dingen.*




> *"Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus."
> Messias?? echt waar, wauw. Zegt de Koran dat Jezus de Messias is? Of is het een omschrijving? De Messias, de verlosser van de mensheid, de stichter van G'ds koninkrijk op aarde.*


ook in dit vers wordt jezus de messias genoemd:

*3:45. Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, Allah geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn.* 

jezus wordt dus 'al-masih, isa, ibn marjam' genoemd.
de naam al-masih [= iemand die veel reist of iemand die is gezalfd met olie] is eigenlijk geen naam maar een titel [vandaar de toevoeging van het lidwoord 'al' als voorvoegsel bij het woord masih]
ofwel jezus reisde veel ofwel hij was gezalfd. [gezalfd met een zuivere geest? of met zuivere olie dat symbool staat voor zijn profetie?]





> *"Allah is de enige God"
> Oh ook hier past Mohammed (of Allah wat je wil) zijn voorgaande teksten aan. was het niet al 6000 jaar lang "Uw G'd is n" Wat Israel al die tijd draagt en uitroept als geloofsbelijdenis. "Deu 6 4 Hoor, Isral: de HERE is onze God; de HERE is n! 5 Gij zult de HERE, uw God, liefhebben met geheel uw hart en met geheel uw ziel en met geheel uw kracht."*


  :Cool:  vandaar dat de joden en de moslims beiden dezelfde god dienen..




> *Hmm nee, ik ben het niet eens met dit vers. Jezus (Zijn vrede zij met ons) is mijn Verlosser. Door Hem ben ik vrij van de dood en is mijn relatie met de almachtige Vader in de Hemel hersteld.*



whatever..

----------


## Yaron

Hallo Lovemaker,




> _Geplaatst door lovemaker83_ 
> *in welke geschriften heb jij het dan wel geleerd dat muhammed (saws)
> geen profeet is? Moge je allah vergeven voor onwetendheid insaalah.*


G'ds geschriften. Heb je gelezen waarom ik denk dat Mohammed geen profeet kan zijn.




> Wat betreft de profeet Mohammed, kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom G'd een profeet stuurt uit het geslacht van Ishmael terwijl ALLE profeten uit het geslacht van Isaak zijn, wat ook klopt want het Verbond is met Isaak. Uit Ishmael komt een gezegend geslacht maar het draagt niet het Verbond. Elke profeet van G'd zal een nakomeling zijn van Isaak en Jakob en zal dus joods zijn, zo staat het geschreven, zo zal het zijn. (Jezus was ook jood, een rabbi/leraar zelfs)

----------


## Yaron

Hallo At Ayt,




> god heeft geen kinderen omdat:
> 
> 6:101. Wondere Schepper der hemelen en der aarde. Hoe kan Hij een zoon hebben, wanneer Hij geen gemalin heeft? Hij heeft alles geschapen; en Hij is de Kenner van alle dingen.


Ja ik weet dat de Koran leert dat Allah geen zoon kan hebben. Maar dat is ook niet mijn punt, kunnen we het ook over hebben daar niet van. Deze dichter draagt aan bepaalde menselijke dingen als het geboren worden door een geslachtsorgaan en de nood van ontlasten en al dat soort dingen een ware god niet waardig zouden zijn. Dat is vreemd want het is die god die het zo gemaakt heeft, niet.




> vandaar dat de joden en de moslims beiden dezelfde god dienen..


"Enige God" of "God is n" dat is nogal een verschil. Er zijn verder duizenden verschillen tussen wat de god van Mohammed leert en wat de G'd van Abraham leert. alleen een dwaalleer zou dat brengen want G'd is hetzelfde, onveranderlijk, de Alpha en de Omega, de eerste en de laatste.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> G'ds geschriften. Heb je gelezen waarom ik denk dat Mohammed geen profeet kan zijn.
> *


Het onderwerp van de draad is _Jezus Christ : Myth and Reality_.

*God cannot do the logic impossible* 

In Moreh Nebuchim (1.73.10 & 3.15) Maimonides distinguishs between the logically impossible, over which God has no power, and the naturally impossible over which God does have power. Drawing upon this distinction, Jewish polemicists argue that whereas one may believe in a religious doctrine that assumes a logical impossibility.
Albo puts it this way: "There are two kinds of impossibility. There is the essentially (_nimna'ot qayyamot be-azman_) which we cannot conceive that even God can possible". There is another class, the impossibility which it is conceivable that God may make posssible - namely that which is merely impossible according to the thew laws of nature (_ha-nimn'ot ezel ha-teva' bilvad_). For example, it is essentially or logically impossible that the part be greater than the whole or that the side of a square be larger than the diagonal or that the angles of a triangle be equal to more than right angles. "Such impossibility can never accredited by tradition". On the other hands it is only impossible that the dead could be revived or that a person could survive forty days and forty nights without eating of drinking. Therefore, assuming there other standards of verification such as witnesses and reliable tradition, a religion may reasonable demand a belief in a doctrine based upon the suspension of a natural impossibility no matter what other presumed evidence for this belief it may have.[...]

In their religion theories of religious verification, a Jewish polemicist mentioned the following criterion of a doctrine's rationality: if the defect implies a defect in God, it is not acceptable. For instance, Joseph Kaspi (1279-1340), greatly influenced by Averroism, asks the following question: Why do Jews accept creation and resurrection of the dead if the deny incarnation and divine change? Kaspi answers: "Those who notions concerning which we admit that God has power [e.g. creation] do not involve a defect. God forbid that in God's essence there be the power and possibility of evil, defect, or lack or dignity". Kaspi's point is as follows: Creation and ressurection are doctrines that enhance our concept of God, and therefore, are believable; incarnation is a doctrine that diminishes our concept of God, and therefore, is to be rejected.

Abraham Bibago offers a similar argument. He reports having been asked by a Christian scholar in the presence of King Don Juan II of Aragon why Jews reject incarnation, which is a rationally impossible belief, if at the same time, they accept creation, which Aristotle had demonstrated also to be impossible. Either one should reject everything of which reason disapproves, or one should accept all religious doctrines, no matter how seemingly irrational they are. Bibago responds first by denying that Aristotle had demonstrated that creation is impossible. Basing himself on Maimonides, Bibago asserts that creation is rationally possible. Bibago then continues: "If we were to believe the first impossibility [incarnation], we would be ascribing a defect to divine nature, but [a belief in] the second impossibility [creation] ascribes a perfection to the divine nature. If we were to say that God, may He be blessed, was acted upon, became incarnate, was murdered and died, thsi is an imperfection in divinity". Bibago, therefore, rejects incarnation.

This basic argument can be reduced to two syllogisms. First: (*A*) God cannot do the logically impossible; (*B*) God's making Himself imperfect is logically impossible; therefore (*C*) God cannot make Himself impossible. The major premise, God cannot do the logically impossible, is a generally accepted principle that has already been discussed, the argument remaining, of course, as what is logically impossible. The minor premise, "God's making Himself imperfect is logically impossible", follows from another widely held proposition, namely "God is necessarily perfect". The conclusion "God cannot do the logically impossible", follows clearly from the premises.
The second syllogism is this: (*A*) God cannot make Himself imperfect (the conclusion from the first syllogism); (*B*) Incarnation, for God is an imperfection; (*C*) God cannot become incarnate.
The conlusion, "God cannot became incarnate", follows logically from its premises. Assuming the premises are all true, one who believes that God did become incarnate would be accepting a logically impossible doctrine. Thus the Jewish polecimists argued, incarnation is not a natural impossibility but a logical one".

From _Averroistic Trends in Jewish -Christian Polemics in the Late Middle Ages_, Daniel J. Lasker, Philadelphia 1965.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Deze dichter draagt aan bepaalde menselijke dingen als het geboren worden door een geslachtsorgaan en de nood van ontlasten en al dat soort dingen een ware god niet waardig zouden zijn. Dat is vreemd want het is die god die het zo gemaakt heeft, niet.
> *


Nu haal je twee verschillende topcis door elkaar; "_Deze dichter_" bevindt zich in : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=218405

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Nu haal je twee verschillende topcis door elkaar; "Deze dichter" bevindt zich in : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=218405*


Ja, ik denk omdat het beide over Jezus ging dat ik in de war was, het is ook zo een veelbesproken persoon. Anyways, mijn excuses voor de verwarring.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Je kunt de metafoor uitbreiden naar "Zijn tweede geboren Zoon" en "Zijn derde geboren Zoon."
> 
> 
> Numeri 6 verbiedt aan Nazireers wijn en sterke drank.*



U schreef dat Nazireeers geen wijn mochten drinken, dus wel:

Num 6,20 
De priester biedt het de HEER als offergave aan. Het is heilig en bestemd voor de priester, evenals het borststuk en de rechterachterbout. *Daarna mag de nazireer weer wijn drinken*  .

Of op een andere plaats:

17 Toen Abram(later Abraham) na zijn overwinning op Kedorlaomer en de andere koningen terugkeerde, kwam de koning van Sodom hem tegemoet in de Sawevallei, de Koningsvallei. 18 En Melchisedek, de koning van Salem, liet brood en wijn brengen. Hij was een priester van God, de Allerhoogste, 19 en sprak een zegen over Abram uit:

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *U schreef dat Nazireeers geen wijn mochten drinken, dus wel:
> 
> Num 6,20 
> De priester biedt het de HEER als offergave aan. Het is heilig en bestemd voor de priester, evenals het borststuk en de rechterachterbout. Daarna mag de nazireer weer wijn drinken  .
> 
> Of op een andere plaats:
> 
> 17 Toen Abram(later Abraham) na zijn overwinning op Kedorlaomer en de andere koningen terugkeerde, kwam de koning van Sodom hem tegemoet in de Sawevallei, de Koningsvallei. 18 En Melchisedek, de koning van Salem, liet brood en wijn brengen. Hij was een priester van God, de Allerhoogste, 19 en sprak een zegen over Abram uit:*


Abraham was geen Nazireeer.  :argwaan:  

Het Nazireerschap kon een opdracht voor het hele leven zijn (zoals bij Simson) of een periode betreffen. Die periode werd dan afgesloten met het ritueel zoals in de door jou geciteerde bijbeltekst. Daarna mocht deze persoon dan weer wijn drinken en zijn haar weer afscheren. 

_Num 6: 4 Zolang zijn nazireerschap duurt, mag hij niets eten dat van de wijnstok afkomstig is, zelfs niet iets dat van de pitten en velletjes gemaakt wordt. 5 Ook mag, zolang zijn nazireergelofte geldt, zijn hoofd niet door een scheermes worden aangeraakt; gedurende de hele periode dat hij aan de HEER gewijd is, is hij heilig en moet hij zijn hoofdhaar laten groeien. 6 En zolang hij aan de HEER gewijd is, mag hij niet in de buurt van een dode komen. 7 Zelfs als zijn vader of moeder of zijn broer of zuster sterft, mag hij zich niet verontreinigen door bij hen te komen, want op zijn hoofd draagt hij het teken dat hij aan God gewijd is. 8 Zolang zijn nazireerschap duurt, is hij aan de HEER gewijd._

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *Abraham was geen Nazireeer.  
> 
> [/I]*


Dat schrijf ik toch ook niet.
Het gaat over wijn drinken.
Dat is volgens de BIJBEL niet verkeerd.
Teveel wijn wel.

----------


## Yaron

Klopt, wijn en alcohol is niet verboden. Dronken worden wel.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Dat schrijf ik toch ook niet.
> Het gaat over wijn drinken.
> Dat is volgens de BIJBEL niet verkeerd.
> Teveel wijn wel.*


Dan begreep ik je verkeerd, omdat je het eerst over Nazireerschap had dacht ik dat je bedoelde dat Abraham ook een Nazireeer was.  :Smilie:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *Dan begreep ik je verkeerd, omdat je het eerst over Nazireerschap had dacht ik dat je bedoelde dat Abraham ook een Nazireeer was. *


ok

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD en Allaah zijn verschillend.
> GOD heeft de zonden van de mens weggenomen, door zichzelf aan een kruis te laten spijkeren.
> 
> Waarom deed GOD dat?
> 
> Toen het volk Israel uit Egypte kwam, moesten ze Leren wie HUN GOD is.
> 
> GOD hield niet van zonde(maar de mens is geboren in zonde).
> ...


 Das nog eens een duidelijke simpele uitleg. Wie oren heeft, die hore. En bij zo een nieuws kunne we feestje bouwen  :party:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Klopt, wijn en alcohol is niet verboden. Dronken worden wel.*


Ja, en Hoe komen de Moslim,s erbij dat wijn, of .......... niet gedronken mogen worden.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ja, en Hoe komen de Moslim,s erbij dat wijn, of .......... niet gedronken mogen worden.*


Ughh.. wat dacht je van de koran?

Wie had dat gedacht ??!!!  :tik:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> Num 6,20 
> De priester biedt het de HEER als offergave aan. Het is heilig en bestemd voor de priester, evenals het borststuk en de rechterachterbout. Daarna mag de nazireer weer wijn drinken .
> *


1. zoals reeds eerder opgemerkt mag wijn gedronken worden tijdens het ritueel van de samenkomst.
2. "weer***" staat helemaal niet in de tekst van de Numeri; wel staat er dat de Nazireer wijn kan drinken tijdens de samenkomst wat te vergelijken is met het drinken van kosjere rode wijn tijdens de besnijdenis.

*** = Numeri 6:20 
(Hebreeuws fonetisch)
ve.he.nif o.tam ha.ko.hen te.nu.fa lif.nei a.do.nai ko.desh hu la.ko.hen al kha.ze ha.te.nu.fa ve.al shok ha.te.ru.ve.a.khar yish.te ha.na.zir ya.yin 
(English)
And the priest shall wave them for a wave-offering before the LORD; this is holy for the priest, together with the breast of waving and the thigh of heaving; and after that the Nazirite may drink wine.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *1. zoals reeds eerder opgemerkt mag wijn gedronken worden tijdens het ritueel van de samenkomst.
> 2. "weer*" staat helemaal niet in de tekst van de Numeri; wel staat er dat de Nazireer wijn kan drinken tijdens de samenkomst wat te vergelijken is met het drinken van kosjere rode wijn tijdens de besnijdenis.
> 
> * = Numeri 6:20 
> (Hebreeuws fonetisch)
> ve.he.nif o.tam ha.ko.hen te.nu.fa lif.nei a.do.nai ko.desh hu la.ko.hen al kha.ze ha.te.nu.fa ve.al shok ha.te.ru.ve.a.khar yish.te ha.na.zir ya.yin 
> (English)
> And the priest shall wave them for a wave-offering before the LORD; this is holy for the priest, together with the breast of waving and the thigh of heaving; and after that the Nazirite may drink wine.*



Num.19 "Nadat de nazireer zijn haar afgeschoren heeft, neemt de priester een gekookt schouderstuk van de ram en een dik en een dun ongedesemd brood uit de mand, en legt dit alles op de handpalmen van de nazireer. 20 De priester biedt het de HEER als offergave aan. Het is heilig en bestemd voor de priester, evenals het borststuk en de rechterachterbout. Daarna zal de nazireer wijn drinken." "...ve.a.khar yish.te ha.na.zir ya.yin " "yishte = zal drinken".

De nazier zal dus wijndrinken nadat: Num.6:13 e.v. "Wanneer de periode van het nazireerschap voorbij is, gelden de volgende voorschriften: De nazireer moet naar de ingang van de ontmoetingstent gebracht worden,...."

Ik snap niet wat je bedoelt met : "2. "weer***" staat helemaal niet in de tekst van de Numeri; wel staat er dat de Nazireer wijn kan drinken tijdens de samenkomst wat te vergelijken is met het drinken van kosjere rode wijn tijdens de besnijdenis.". Welke samenkomst? Wijn drinken wanneer tijdens een besnijdenis? tijdens zijn nazierschap?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Welke samenkomst?
> *


De religieuze samenkomst van de Nazireers. 



> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Wijn drinken wanneer tijdens een besnijdenis?
> *


The following is a list of items which you will need to prepare for the (circumcision) ceremony:

Kosher sweet red wine. 
A kiddush cup.
A Pillow and pillow case (for the baby on the sandeks knees
Two chairs  one for the sandek and the other for Elijah. 
A small table next to the chairs (for the mohels instruments, an extra diaper, some vaseline and some gauze).

source 

After the circumcision, the baby is held by a guest. Another guest (or the Mohel) fills the cup of wine and recites the blessing:



Blessed art Thou, LORD our God, King of the universe, Creator of the fruit of the vine.


[*A drop of wine may be put into the childs mouth after the blessing.*]

Everyone responds with a hearty _Amen!_

source



> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> tijdens zijn nazierschap?
> *


Christenen dienen de Nazireesche invulling van het Jodendom te volgen : geen alcohol (tenzij voor rituele doeleinden).

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De religieuze samenkomst van de Nazireers. 
> 
> 
> The following is a list of items which you will need to prepare for the (circumcision) ceremony:
> 
> Kosher sweet red wine. 
> A kiddush cup.
> A Pillow and pillow case (for the baby on the sandeks knees
> ...



welke religieuze samenkomst van nazireeres? Sorry, ik weet niet welke je bedoelt. Een specifieke?

Ik heb, geprezen is Gd, 4 zonen op deze manier laten besnijden, dat is me dus wel bekend.

Een nazier drinkt ook geen wijn voor de kidoesh op shabat, ook niet voor havdala, ook niet elders of bij een andere gelegenheid. De enige die de wijn tijdens de briet milah drinkt is de baby en diegene die de beracha zegt. Mocht hij een nazier zijn (wat tegenwoordig zeer zelden voorkomt) dan zal een andere van de wijn drinken.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> welke religieuze samenkomst van nazireeres? Sorry, ik weet niet welke je bedoelt. Een specifieke?
> *


De samenkomst in de tent : 

Numeri 6
18 - Als dan de nazireer aan de deur van de tent der samenkomst het hoofs van zijn nazireerschap zal bescheren; en hij zal het hoofdhaar van zijn nazireerschap nemen en hij zal het leggen op het vuur, dat onder het dankoffer is.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De samenkomst in de tent : 
> 
> Numeri 6
> 18 - Als dan de nazireer aan de deur van de tent der samenkomst het hoofs van zijn nazireerschap zal bescheren; en hij zal het hoofdhaar van zijn nazireerschap nemen en hij zal het leggen op het vuur, dat onder het dankoffer is.*



Ja, maar dat is dus nadat zijn nazierschap voorbiij is. Daarom wordt ook zijn haar geschoren want de nazier knipt gedurende zijn nazierschap het haar niet. Daarna kan hij weer wijn drinken.
De nazier zal dus wijndrinken nadat: Num.6:13 e.v. "Wanneer de periode van het nazireerschap voorbij is, gelden de volgende voorschriften: De nazireer moet naar de ingang van de ontmoetingstent gebracht worden,...."

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Ja, maar dat is dus nadat zijn nazierschap voorbiij is. 
> *


Dus het verbod van wijn en van sterke drank blijft gehandhaafd (het verbod van varkensvlees eveneens).

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Dus het verbod van wijn en van sterke drank blijft gehandhaafd (het verbod van varkensvlees eveneens).*



Nazierschap is tijdelijk. Dat loopt op een bepaald moment af. Daarna mag hij weer wijn drinken en alle andere zaken die hij niet mag tijdens zijn nazierschap is dan ook weer toegestaan (bv haar knippen). Zie hst. 10 deel Hilchot Neziroet, Sefer Hafla-a uit Yad Hachazaka (Mishne Tora) van de Rambam.
Varkensvlees nuttigen is voor een ieder verboden. Nazier of niet-nazier. Een nazierschap is hier niet van invloed.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Nazierschap is tijdelijk. Dat loopt op een bepaald moment af. Daarna mag hij weer wijn drinken en alle andere zaken die hij niet mag tijdens zijn nazierschap is dan ook weer toegestaan (bv haar knippen). Zie hst. 10 deel Hilchot Neziroet, Sefer Hafla-a uit Yad Hachazaka (Mishne Tora) van de Rambam.
> Varkensvlees nuttigen is voor een ieder verboden. Nazier of niet-nazier. Een nazierschap is hier niet van invloed.*


Is dit onder de Israeliers( die geen christen zijn) nog altijd zo??

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Is dit onder de Israeliers( die geen christen zijn) nog altijd zo??*



Beter is te zeggen Israelieten (=Joden). 
Aangezien er geen Tempel meer staat, is het geven van een Nazieroffer wanneer de nazierschap afloopt ook niet mogelijk. Desalniettemin is het toch wel mogelijk alle beperkingen die een mens op zich legt om het nazierschap te aanvaarden uit te voeren. Dit wordt echter door de rabbijnen ontraden om drieerlei redenen. Ten eerste is de nazierschap een serieuze kwestie. Het is meer dan "alleen maar onthouden van wijn". Ten tweede is er geen Tempel meer om het goed te kunnen afsluiten. In aanwezigheid van een rabbinaal rechtbank wordt het nazierschap ontbonden. Is toch eigenlijk een soort noodzakelijk redmiddel. Ten derde kan men door andere zaken te doen die meer van onze tijd is (gezien de gesteldheid van de mens nu) zoals het extra geven van tsedaka (liefdadigheid), teshua (in- en terugkeer naar Gd) en extra tijd aan leren te besteden.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Beter is te zeggen Israelieten (=Joden). 
> Aangezien er geen Tempel meer staat, is het geven van een Nazieroffer wanneer de nazierschap afloopt ook niet mogelijk. Desalniettemin is het toch wel mogelijk alle beperkingen die een mens op zich legt om het nazierschap te aanvaarden uit te voeren. Dit wordt echter door de rabbijnen ontraden om drieerlei redenen. Ten eerste is de nazierschap een serieuze kwestie. Het is meer dan "alleen maar onthouden van wijn". Ten tweede is er geen Tempel meer om het goed te kunnen afsluiten. In aanwezigheid van een rabbinaal rechtbank wordt het nazierschap ontbonden. Is toch eigenlijk een soort noodzakelijk redmiddel. Ten derde kan men door andere zaken te doen die meer van onze tijd is (gezien de gesteldheid van de mens nu) zoals het extra geven van tsedaka (liefdadigheid), teshua (in- en terugkeer naar Gd) en extra tijd aan leren te besteden.*


Israelieten zijn denk ik niet allemaal van Juda??

Juda is jood toch.

maar goed, uit het bovenstaande begrijp ik niet ,wat ik vroeg.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Israelieten zijn denk ik niet allemaal van Juda??
> 
> Juda is jood toch.
> 
> maar goed, uit het bovenstaande begrijp ik niet ,wat ik vroeg.*



Israelieten zijn afstammelingen van Israel (Jacov). Zijn 12 zonen zijn stamvaders. Jehoeda was daar een van. Wegens de dominantie van het koninkrijk Jehoeda is men Israelieten ook wel Joden gaan noemen. Zo zijn zonen van Jehoeda allen Israelieten en alle huidige Israelieten (niet meer duidelijk tot welke stam behorend) worden Joden genoemd.
Wat je vraag dan wel inhoudt, die zou je dan duidelijker moeten stellen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Das nog eens een duidelijke simpele uitleg. Wie oren heeft, die hore. En bij zo een nieuws kunne we feestje bouwen *


 biertje??

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *biertje??*



Nee, lust ik niet. Maar da sta ook nie in de bijbel dat op de bruiloft van het Lam bier gedronken wordt. 
Maja als ge der eentje wil kunt ge het de Heer wel vragen zunne . Hij kan ook water in bier veranderen.  :knipoog:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *biertje??*


Alcohol vrij ??  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Precies. Beter is het om je te concentreren op Gd/Allah zelf, hoe je je eigen relatie met Hem kan versterken. Hoe een ander tot Hem komt is zijn zaak. Er zijn meerdere wegen die tot Rome leiden. De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.*


Als ik zo lees is Allah(=god) dezelfde als jou God.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Als ik zo lees is Allah(=god) dezelfde als jou God.*



Er is niets buiten Gd en er is geen god buiten Hem. Als een Gdsdienst het heeft over de Schepper van de Wereld die zich in Zijn woord openbaart in de wereld en een plan die Hij heeft gegeven aanneemt, dan is dat een monotheistische Gdsdienst. De Naam YHVH zal behalve voor een enkelig van de joodse geleerden een raadsel zijn. Nooit heeft iemand het achterhaald. Dat wij in de Tora Gd aanduiden zoals Hij Zichzelf aanduidt: YHVH, Elo-hiem, Shadai, E-l, E-lohai, .... is omdat het ons door Gd en de profeten is aangeduid. Wanneer anderen, monotheistische geloven/volkere/talen Hem anders aanduiden dan hebben we het over dezelfde Gd. Het feit dat ik Gd typ en niet G-o-d is omdat ook de heiligheid van Zijn Naam in een andere taal zit.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Er is niets buiten Gd en er is geen god buiten Hem.*


GOD is er.
god bestaat niet.
Maar 1-ding is zeker De Zoon van GOD de messias, GOD in de mens JEZUS.
GOD is geen god.(Allah).
GOD is GOD

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Was alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik hier was, wat blijft die Bijbel toch de gemoederen boeien.
> 
> *


Ja,,, hoe zou dat toch kunnen??????????

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *GOD is Schepper, 
> 
> GOD openbaart zich, ook nu
> 
> GOD laat zich openbaren nu, door zijn GEEST!
> 
> GOD zijn Geest ontvang je door Te geloven dat GOD zelf kwam, om ons te redden van DE EEUWIGE HEL.
> 
> ...


Weet dat je door te geloven in De Christus je Eeuwig leven hebt.
Maar het blijft moeilijk, dat je als mens zoveel kunt meemaken.
Maar 1-ding weet ik GOD zelf is bij je.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Weet dat je door te geloven in De Christus je Eeuwig leven hebt.
> Maar het blijft moeilijk, dat je als mens zoveel kunt meemaken.
> Maar 1-ding weet ik GOD zelf is bij je.*


Leuk dat je je eigen citaten gaat becommentarieren..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Precies. Beter is het om je te concentreren op Gd/Allah zelf, hoe je je eigen relatie met Hem kan versterken. Hoe een ander tot Hem komt is zijn zaak. Er zijn meerdere wegen die tot Rome leiden. De samenkomende factor is de erkenning, acceptatie, relatie, verinnerlijking, denken, spreken en handelen naar Gd. Wat het overige betreft moet men elkaar in zijn waarde laten. Je eigen religie is per slot van rekening een handvat om dichter tot Hem te komen.*



GOD de Schepper en Allah zijn dus dezelfde, volgens jou

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD de Schepper en Allah zijn dus dezelfde, volgens jou*


Hoe kun je dat verklaren volgens het Woord van GOD?
gr.Wim

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Hoe kun je dat verklaren volgens het Woord van GOD?
> gr.Wim*


Gds Woord in de Tora is duidelijk. Gds Woord aan de profeten ook. Binnen het tijdsbestel waren er ook niet-joodse profeten die ook een Gddelijke boodschap ontvingen.
Daarnaast zijn er mensen of leraren of leiders die onderwijzen in het verlengde van wat Gd zei. De monotheistische Gdsdiensten zijn daar het gevolg van. In zoverre spreekt men over dezelfde Schepper van hemel en aarde die in Zijn Eenheid de wereld vult en omvat. Zoals ik al schreef, worden in de Tora diverse namen van Gd gebruikt. Niet dat dat andere Gden zou zijn, maar diverse aspecten van dezelfde Gd. Het complete Gdsbeeld zit in de 4-letterige Naam Y-H-W-H.

----------


## Mirjam N

Alleen het feit al dat zoveel discussies op deze site over Jezus gaan toont aan dan Hij de Zoon van God is. Als Hij niet de Zoon van God zou zijn, zouden jullie je niet zo druk over Hem maken.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Mirjam N_ 
> *Alleen het feit al dat zoveel discussies op deze site over Jezus gaan toont aan dan Hij de Zoon van God is. Als Hij niet de Zoon van God zou zijn, zouden jullie je niet zo druk over Hem maken.*


Haha, Allah swt is almachtig en heeft geen kinderen. 

Isa (jullie jezus) is voor ons een profeet van Allah swt, dus door de moslims geliefd.

----------


## Den-Kosta

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
[B]Haha, Allah swt is almachtig en heeft geen kinderen. 

Isa (jullie jezus) is voor ons een profeet van Allah swt, dus door de



Ash-hadoe alla iellaha iella Allah, 

wa ash-hadoe anna Moehammadan rassoeloe Allah

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Mirjam N_ 
> *Alleen het feit al dat zoveel discussies op deze site over Jezus gaan toont aan dan Hij de Zoon van God is. Als Hij niet de Zoon van God zou zijn, zouden jullie je niet zo druk over Hem maken.*


als jullie niet steeds hier op dit forum luidkeels staan te verkondigen dat jezus de zoon van god is dan hoeft dit hier ook niet steeds ontkracht te worden..

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Haha, Allah swt is almachtig en heeft geen kinderen. 
> 
> Isa (jullie jezus) is voor ons een profeet van Allah swt, dus door de moslims geliefd.*


The announcement of Jesus' advent had been made in the Books of the Prophets before him, so when he came it was said, "This is the prophetic word" and so he was called "A word of God" كلمة ﷲ (Rzi).
The great lexicographer of al-Zabd, the author of Taj al-'Arus says that Jesus has been called _Kalimat Allh_ كلمة ﷲ because his words were helpful to the cause of religion.

Source : Dictionary of The Holy Qur'n ('Abdul Mannn 'Omar)

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nee ik geloof niet dat dat de waarheid is.
> 
> Ik hang heel andere theorien aan. Je kunt je eenvoudigweg niet enkel op de Bijbel baseren. Want de Bijbel is niet geschreven door Jezus zijn naasten, hij is geschreven door de volgelingen van Paules, in een poging tot de ultieme geschiedvervalsing. 
> 
> *


Helaas Fatima, Het zijn niet de volgelingen van Paulus geweest die de Bijbel schreven. Paulus is een van de volgelingen van die Jezus en heeft slechts brieven geschreven die niet tot de kern van de Bijbel behoren. Dat zijn de Evangelien door de vier Evangelisten geschreven, van wie een de leerling van die Jezus was, Johannes.
Wanneer jij stelt dat je je niet enkel op de Bijbel kunt baseren dan geldt dat natuurlijk voor elk heilig boek, ook de Koran. Elk heilig boek een een weerslag van alles dat in een bepaalde tijd behoorde tot de levens- en denkvormen. We kunnen er dan wel een heilig jasje omheen doen, maar daar wordt de waarheid niet minder subjectief door.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Het feit dat ik Gd typ en niet G-o-d is omdat ook de heiligheid van Zijn Naam in een andere taal zit.*


Weet ik, maar G"D liet zichzelf wel zien aan de mens.(ietsjes aan mozes).

Later in een mens , Zodat de wereld er niet meer omheen kon.

Gelukkig is die ,die dat geloofd,

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Weet ik, maar G"D liet zichzelf wel zien aan de mens.(ietsjes aan mozes).
> 
> Later in een mens , Zodat de wereld er niet meer omheen kon.
> 
> Gelukkig is die ,die dat geloofd,*



Ja....dus....? Mozes zag "de achterkant"van Gd. Dat is niet zo een twee drie te verklaren wat dat betekent. Maar dat heeft niets met wat is schreef te maken niet?

De ziel bestaat uit 5 niveaus. Het hoogste, Yechida, is een waarlijk deel van Gd, het is de essentie van de ziel.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *
> 
> Isa (jullie jezus) is voor ons een profeet van Allah swt, dus door de moslims geliefd.*


jullie Isa, is niet de Christus Jezus.

Want die is zowel GOD als mens.

Dus er zijn 2-verschillende personen!

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *jullie Isa, is niet de Christus Jezus.
> 
> Want die is zowel GOD als mens.
> 
> Dus er zijn 2-verschillende personen!*



De (Joodse) geloofgemeenschap waar Paulus was tot was toegetreden, zag Jezus niet als God. Paulus heeft deze geloofsgemeenschap in feite gekaapt, door de rol van Jezus steeds belangrijker te gaan maken, in zijn redes tot de mensen. Dit tot grote woede overigens van de leiders van zijn gemeenschap. Uiteindelijk heeft Paulus van Jezus in wezen de sleutelfiguur gemaakt, waardoor het Christendom ontstond.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *De (Joodse) geloofgemeenschap waar Paulus was tot was toegetreden, zag Jezus niet als God. Paulus heeft deze geloofsgemeenschap in feite gekaapt, door de rol van Jezus steeds belangrijker te gaan maken, in zijn redes tot de mensen. Dit tot grote woede overigens van de leiders van zijn gemeenschap. Uiteindelijk heeft Paulus van Jezus in wezen de sleutelfiguur gemaakt, waardoor het Christendom ontstond.*


het Christendom bestond al voor dat Paulus zich bekeerde.

Beter je huiswerk doen lijkt me.

Paulus was eerst een vervolger van het Christendom, totdat Jezus Christus hem zelf riep.

Zoals beschreven is:

Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt. 6 Maar sta nu op en ga de stad in, daar zal je gezegd worden wat je moet doen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *het Christendom bestond al voor dat Paulus zich bekeerde.
> 
> Beter je huiswerk doen lijkt me.
> 
> Paulus was eerst een vervolger van het Christendom, totdat Jezus Christus hem zelf riep.
> 
> Zoals beschreven is:
> 
> Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt. 6 Maar sta nu op en ga de stad in, daar zal je gezegd worden wat je moet doen.*


Ik heb mijn huiswerk gedaan, nu jij nog.
Na de dood van Jezus werd Jacob zijn broer de leider van geloofsgroep.
Deze groep was Joods, zoals ook Jezus Joods was. Ook werd Jezus gezien als een profeet, geen zoon van God laat staan God. Overigens wel een heel belangrijke profeet, een leraar die de bedoelingen/leerstellingen van God nader kon uitleggen. Het was bij deze groep dat Saulus van Tarsus zich aansloot.
Hij werd met veel achterdocht bekeken. Derhalve werd toen hij een tijd in de groep had doorgebracht en zich de leerstellingen had eigen gemaakt, zover mogelijk weggezonden om daar zijn zendelingen werk te kunnen doen. Men dacht ver weg sturen, dan kan hij niet veel kwaad uitrichten, mocht hij zich niet echt bekeerd hebben.
Dar ging hij echter tot verbijstering en woede van Jacob en de groep, de rol van Jezus als profeet steeds verder "opwaarderen". Diverse keren werd hij teruggeroepen naar Jeruzelem, en dan betuigde hij spijt en zou zich beteren. Maar hij ging gewoon door met zijn praktijken. In feite is hij er - zoals ik al schreef - met een Joodse geloofsgroep vandoor gegaan. 
Zoals de cultuurhistoricus Slavenburg schrijft:
Er is praktisch geen enkele overeenkomst tussen de kerken van vandaag en de vroegste christelijke gemeenten. De 'oudste' christenen zouden zich op geen enkele manier in de kerkdiensten van vandaag herkennen. Het allervroegste en nog joodse christendom mag dan ook zeker nog geen 'kerk' worden genoemd. 

In wezen worden de mensen, die deel uitmaakten van deze groep, met de wetenschap die we nu hebben, dat door een afscheuring door Paulus die zou leiden tot het christendom, christenen genoemd.

Zie o.a. het boek Opus Posthuum van Slavenburg over de groep gelovigen die ontstond na de dood van Jezus.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Ik heb mijn huiswerk gedaan, nu jij nog.
> Na de dood van Jezus werd Jacob zijn broer de leider van geloofsgroep.
> Deze groep was Joods, zoals ook Jezus Joods was. Ook werd Jezus gezien als een profeet, geen zoon van God laat staan God. Overigens wel een heel belangrijke profeet, een leraar die de bedoelingen/leerstellingen van God nader kon uitleggen. Het was bij deze groep dat Saulus van Tarsus zich aansloot.*


Jezus was en is ook toen de zoon van GOD.
Paulus werd door Jezus christus geroepen om het evangelie van verlossing te verkondigen aan de niet Joden.

Zoals een discipel van Jezus door de H.Geest heeft opgeschreven:


In het begin was het Woord(JEZUS), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was *God* . 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. In het Woord was leven ( Ook mogelijk is de vertaling: en zonder dit was er niets). Wat bestaat, had leven in het Woord.4 In het Woord was leven en het leven was het licht voor de mensen. 5 Het licht schijnt in de duisternis en de duisternis heeft het niet in haar macht gekregen. 


Maar goed jij geloofd dat ,ik geloof in mijn verlosser.
En dat neemt niemand van mij af.
Omdat dat echte liefde is, gegeven door GOD zelf.
wij mensjes maken er altijd een puinhoop van.
GOD vergeeft het ons door de kruisdood van Jezus Christus.
Als men dat geloofd worden hun zonden later niet aangerekend, omdat GOD zoveel liefde over had, en heeft voor ons.

zoals beschreven is:

Want God had de wereld zo lief dat hij zijn enige Zoon heeft gegeven, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft niet verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven heeft. 17 God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden. 18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods enige Zoon.

----------


## Thermopylae

Je gaat met je reactie geheel voorbij aan de door mij aangedragen argumenten.
De geloofsgemeenschap na de dood van Jezus, geleid door zijn broer Jacob, beschouwde Jezus niet als zoon van God, dus zou ook niet tot de drie-eenheid vader, zoon en heilige geest kunnen horen, zoals de christenen geloven. Jezus waar een profeet, een leraar vond ook de broer van Jezus. Deze groep waren dus geen christenen zoals we die nu kennen, bovendien waren het Joden. Het was bij deze groep dat Paulus zich aansloot. Hij heeft later, geheel tegen de wil van de groep Jezus verheven tot het centrum van het geloof, waar dus God zou moeten staat.
Als de broer van Jezus, die zijn werk voortzette, aangeeft, dat Jezus een profeet was en geen God, wie zijn wij dan om dat in twijfel te trekken?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_


Jakobus , half broer van Jezus begint o.a met:

Broeders en zusters, het geloof in Jezus Christus, onze glorierijke Heer.....

Dit staat beschreven in het heilige boek.

waar jij alle verzinsels weg haalt weet ik niet, maar niet uit het woord van GOD.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *het Christendom bestond al voor dat Paulus zich bekeerde.
> 
> Beter je huiswerk doen lijkt me.
> 
> Paulus was eerst een vervolger van het Christendom, totdat Jezus Christus hem zelf riep.
> 
> Zoals beschreven is:
> 
> Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt. 6 Maar sta nu op en ga de stad in, daar zal je gezegd worden wat je moet doen.*


graag een reaktie inhoudelijk hier op.

Met argumenten uit het Woord van GOD.

----------


## Thermopylae

De Bijbel is geschreven door mensen, en ook nog eens heel veel later op papier gesteld nadat de gebeurtenissen rond Jezus waren gebeurd.
Slavenburg is een cultuurhistoricus, met als specialisme de gnostiek.
De gnostiek is een verzamelnaam voor een brede waaier aan religieuze stromingen en mystieke tradities, die hun oorsprong hebben voor het begin van de huidige jaartelling.
De gnostiek als 'christelijke' stroming is opnieuw onder de aandacht gekomen door de vondst van 52 geschriften bij Nag Hammadi in Egypte (1945). Onder deze geschriften bevinden zich merendeels gnostische en gnostiserende tekstem
Slavenburg is medevertaler van de geschriften die bij Nag Hammadi werden gevonden. Uit deze geschriften krijgen we een beeld, wat deze mensen dreef en wat zij geloofden. Hieruit blijkt ook, dat Jezus werd gezien als een profeet/leraar. 
In de geschriften van de geloofsgemeenschap, kunnen we lezen wat deze mensen tijdens hun leven geschreven hebben. 
Bovendien is de inhoud van de Bijbel ook vastgesteld door mensen.
Er waren velen geschriften/evangelien, maar honderden jaren na de gebeurtenissen werd door de kerkleiders vastgesteld, welke de Bijbel zouden vormen. Dus geschriften die niet overeenkwamen met de ideeen van de leiders werden apocrief verklaard en niet opgenomen.
O.a. het evangelie van Thomas en Marie Magdalena, die een andere kijk op bepaalde zaken geven. Overigens was er ook een stroming in de kerk, het Arianisme, die niet zagen als een goddelijk figuur. Hij was geschapen door God, en was een superieur mens, maar geen God.
Pas op het concilie van Nicea in 325 n.Chr. beslisten kerkleiders dat deze zienswijze niet juist was, en kwam men tot de triniteitsleer, de vader de zoon en de heilige geest. Ook weer mensenwerk dus.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *De Bijbel is geschreven door mensen,*


klopt, maar GOD was erbij.
omdat alle verslagen vrijwel kloppen met elkaar.

de koran , geloof je of geloof je niet??

Die is door verschillende mensen samen gesteld.

Met name die na mohammed leefde?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *klopt, maar GOD was erbij.
> omdat alle verslagen vrijwel kloppen met elkaar.
> 
> de koran , geloof je of geloof je niet??
> 
> Die is door verschillende mensen samen gesteld.
> 
> Met name die na mohammed leefde?*


Of God er bij was, weten we niet, omdat nog nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen is dat God al dan niet bestaat.
Als gelovige gaat je ervan uit, dat God er bij was, maar dat is iets anders.
Als we echter geschriften vinden, uit de tijd van vlak na de dood van Jezus, dan weten we in ieder geval zeker dat hetgene wat deze mensen schreven de situatie zoals die toen was.Want deze geschriften zijn dus niet pas eeuwen later ontstaan. Als zelfs de broer - andere zeggen weer halfbroer van Jezus meende, dat Jezus een profeet/leraar was, zou hij het niet het beste hebben geweten? Waarom geloofden de Arianisten ook in Jezus als een (superieur) mens, maar niet als God?
Wie zegt, dat in 325 n.Chr. de kerkleiders hebben gewonnen, die het bij het rechte eind hadden, en de kerkleiders die het verloren het fout hadden?
Dus, waarom zouden niet de broer van Jezus geloven, maar wel de bepaalde kerkleiders die eeuwen later leefden dus Jezus nooit gekend hebben?

Volgens de moslims is Koran overigens samengesteld uit teksten, die Mohammed van God had doorgekregen. Deze teksten zijn na zijn dood verzameld en in de Koran samengebundeld.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> 
> Als we echter geschriften vinden, uit de tijd van vlak na de dood van Jezus, dan weten we in ieder geval zeker dat hetgene wat deze mensen schreven de situatie zoals die toen was.Want deze geschriften zijn dus niet pas eeuwen later ontstaan. 
> 
> *


klopt in de eerste geschriften staat hetvolgende:

De engel antwoordde: De heilige Geest zal over je komen en de kracht van de Allerhoogste zal je als een schaduw bedekken. Daarom zal het kind dat geboren wordt, heilig worden genoemd en Zoon van God. 

In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.

Het Woord(Jezus) is mens geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de *enige Zoon van de Vader* . 15 Van hem getuigde Johannes toen hij uitriep: Hij is het over wie ik zei: Die na mij komt is meer dan ik, want hij was er vr mij! 16 Uit zijn overvloed zijn wij allen met goedheid overstelpt. 17 De wet is door Mozes gegeven, maar goedheid en waarheid zijn met Jezus Christus gekomen. 18 Niemand heeft ooit God gezien, maar *de enige Zoon, die zelf God is* , die (1:18) de enige Zoon, die zelf God is, die ( Andere handschriften lezen: de enige Zoon), die.aan het hart van de Vader rust, heeft hem doen kennen.

----------


## DieSter

I would n't bet my life on it  :zwaai:

----------


## Thermopylae

Zoals ik al schreef, de Bijbel is tot stand gekomen eeuwen nadat Jezus gestorven was. Bovendien werd de tekst geschreven in het koine=volksgrieks. Daarna vertaalt in het Hebreeuws, daarna vertaalt in het Latijn, en daarna in b.v. het Nederlands!
Wat kan er in de lange tijd die zit tussen hetgeen gebeurd is met Jezus en het op schrift stellen, maar ook steeds weer vertalen niet veranderd zijn!
Ik stel je een eenvoudige vraag, wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn (half)broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
En dan graag niet steeds teksten van de Bijbel geven, maar gewoon je eigen mening!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Zoals ik al schreef, de Bijbel is tot stand gekomen eeuwen nadat Jezus gestorven was!*


???
wat wil je, GELIJK?? ofzo??

----------


## Thermopylae

Je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vraag:

"wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn (half)broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
En dan graag niet steeds teksten van de Bijbel geven, maar gewoon je eigen mening"

----------


## chessmatazz

een familieband heeft toch niets met geloof te maken?

iets zeker weten in dit soort kwesties kan niet ...

mensen geloven toch altijd wat ze graag willen geloven ...

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vraag:
> 
> "wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn (half)broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
> En dan graag niet steeds teksten van de Bijbel geven, maar gewoon je eigen mening"*


Jacob was geen halfbroer van Jezus.

Jezus naasten op deze aarde waren zijn discipelen.
Deze schrijven allemaal dat Jezus GOD in de mens was.

Jezus zegt zelf dat hij de zoon van GOD is.
Jezus zegt zelf dat hij de verlosser van de wereld is.
Jezus zegt zelf dat hij de enige weg tot Eeuwig leven is.
Hij zegt ik ben de deur.
Niemand komt tot de vader dan door mij.

Dat is Echte liefde van GOD.
Niet een straffende GOD maar een vergevende, liefdevolle Vader, die omziet naar zijn kinderen.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Ik heb mijn huiswerk gedaan, nu jij nog.
> Na de dood van Jezus werd Jacob zijn broer de leider van geloofsgroep.
> Deze groep was Joods, zoals ook Jezus Joods was. Ook werd Jezus gezien als een profeet, geen zoon van God laat staan God. Overigens wel een heel belangrijke profeet, een leraar die de bedoelingen/leerstellingen van God nader kon uitleggen. Het was bij deze groep dat Saulus van Tarsus zich aansloot.
> Hij werd met veel achterdocht bekeken. Derhalve werd toen hij een tijd in de groep had doorgebracht en zich de leerstellingen had eigen gemaakt, zover mogelijk weggezonden om daar zijn zendelingen werk te kunnen doen. Men dacht ver weg sturen, dan kan hij niet veel kwaad uitrichten, mocht hij zich niet echt bekeerd hebben.
> Dar ging hij echter tot verbijstering en woede van Jacob en de groep, de rol van Jezus als profeet steeds verder "opwaarderen". Diverse keren werd hij teruggeroepen naar Jeruzelem, en dan betuigde hij spijt en zou zich beteren. Maar hij ging gewoon door met zijn praktijken. In feite is hij er - zoals ik al schreef - met een Joodse geloofsgroep vandoor gegaan. 
> Zoals de cultuurhistoricus Slavenburg schrijft:
> Er is praktisch geen enkele overeenkomst tussen de kerken van vandaag en de vroegste christelijke gemeenten. De 'oudste' christenen zouden zich op geen enkele manier in de kerkdiensten van vandaag herkennen. Het allervroegste en nog joodse christendom mag dan ook zeker nog geen 'kerk' worden genoemd. 
> 
> ...


interessant!

----------


## Thermopylae

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
*Jacob was geen halfbroer van Jezus.

Jezus naasten op deze aarde waren zijn discipelen.
Deze schrijven allemaal dat Jezus GOD in de mens was.

Jezus zegt zelf dat hij de zoon van GOD is.
Jezus zegt zelf dat hij de verlosser van de wereld is.
Jezus zegt zelf dat hij de enige weg tot Eeuwig leven is.
Hij zegt ik ben de deur.
Niemand komt tot de vader dan door mij.

Dat is Echte liefde van GOD.
Niet een straffende GOD maar een vergevende, liefdevolle Vader, die omziet naar zijn kinderen.* [/QUOTE


Ik heb geschreven over de rollen gevonden bij Nag Hammadi.
Dit zijn geschriften uit de tijd en door de mensen zelf geschreven van de geloofsgroep direct na de dood van Jezus.
De cultuurhistoricus J. Slavenburg - gespecialiseerd in de gnosis - is medevertaler van deze geschriften.
Zie hieronder enige uitspraken van zijn hand:

"Zo werd ook lange tijd in de buitenwereld het jonge Christendom als een tak van het Jodendom gezien. Het was zeker in Jeruzalem niet vreemd, omdat de eerste leider van die gemeente een broer van Jezus was. Hij heette Jacobus, de rechtvaardige, en dat was een joodse eretitel. Toen Jacobus in 62 de dood vond door steniging ging er een golf van ontzetting door zowel de christelijke gemeente als door de andere Joden in Jeruzalem. Want ze hadden een rechtvaardige gedood en de Hogepriester die daarvoor verantwoordelijk was werd afgezet, een unicum in de Joodse geschiedenis. Natuurlijk heel opvallend dat niet Petrus de gemeente leidde, de rots waar Jezus zijn kerk op zou bouwen volgens Matthes en ook niet Johannes, de leerling die Jezus liefhad. Nee, een* broer* van Jezus, Jacobus, leidt dus die jonge gemeente van Jeruzalem."

.
"De vroege Christenen zeiden dat Jezus een mens was van vlees en bloed, geboren uit een liefdesgemeenschap tussen zijn vader Joseph en zijn moeder Maria." 

"Men las in de Nag HammadiGeschriften niet dat Jezus God was, ook niet dat hij onderdeel was van de triniteit en helemaal niet dat hij voor onze zonden gestorven was. Er stond wel in te lezen dat Jezus een mens was van vlees en bloed die zich verenigd had met de Christus tijdens de doop in de Jordaan en dus daardoor de Christusgeest in de mens aangeblazen had om tot transformatie en ontplooiing te komen. Ook in de Nag Hammadi Geschriften werd Jezus dus wel de verlosser genoemd, maar niet de verlosser van buitenaf maar de innerlijke kracht waardoor de mens zichzelf tot ontplooiing kan brengen."

"Daarnaast zijn wij er sinds Nag Hammadi achter gekomen, wat velen allang vermoedden, maar nooit durfden uit te spreken, dat Maria Magdalena zeker een tijd lang de vrouw / echtgenote was van Jezus van Nazareth. In de evangelie van Philippus staat dat er vele vrouwen waren, die met Jezus meetrokken, maar Maria Magdalena was zijn metgezellin en hij kuste haar vaak. De andere leerlingen zijn een beetje ontstemd en vragen waarom houdt u meer van haar dan van ons? Jezus antwoordt met een wedervraag: waarom houd ik van haar op een andere wijze dan van jullie? Want je kunt eigenlijk nooit van iemand meer houden. Liefde is liefde en is volkomen inclusief. Je kan wel denken dat je van iemand meer houdt, maar dat bestaat in wezen dus niet.
Jezus zegt, ik zal het jullie vertellen. Als een ziende en een blinde in het donker zijn, dan zien zij geen van beide iets. Maar als het licht wordt, dan zal de ziende het licht zien en de blinde zal in het donker blijven. Daar bedoelde hij mee dat Maria Magdalena de enige was van zijn apostelen / leerlingen die het volledige licht zag, die dus de volledige betekenis van Jezus begreep, ook dat Jezus Christus geworden was.
Dat er al heel lang aanwijzingen zijn voor een huwelijk tussen Jezus en Maria Magdalena is dus volstrekt duidelijk. In joodse kringen is altijd gezegd dat zij niet begrijpen waar de Christenen zo moeilijk over doen. Het zou zelfs heel vreemd zijn geweest als Jezus niet getrouwd zou zijn geweest want dan kon je namelijk geen rabbi zijn en overtrad je het eerste gebod wees vruchtbaar en vermenigvuldig u."

"En in het evangelie volgens Philippus staat, dat mensen die die weg gaan, zijn niet langer meer een Christen, maar een Christus"

Let wel, de Nag Hammadi geschriften zijn geschreven door de mensen rond Jezus, die na zijn dood de geloofsgemeenschap hebben voortgezet.
Zoals ik al schreef, heeft Paulus in feite deze gemeenschap gekaapt, door hele andere zaken te gaan prediken. Jezus zou de zoon van God zoon zijn etc. 
Maar ook Petrus deed een duit in het zakje. Je kunt in de evangelien lezen, dat de apostelen - Paulus was dus geen apostel - zich groen en geel ergerden aan het feit dat Maria van Magdala (M. Magdalena) niet alleen de superapostel was die veel meer wist dan zij deden, maar ook de vrouw van Jezus. Het is niet voor niets, dat na de dood van Jezus, een apostel aan Maria M. vraagt, of zij alle zaken die Jezus haar had verteld, nu ook aan hun wil vertellen!
Dat beviel de heren niet, dus werd Maria van Magdala, later in de Bijbel weggemoffeld, zij was slechts een hoer!
Omdat Paulus en Petrus de status van Jezus de Profeet wilden verhogen tot zoon van God en deel van God, moest ook alle menselijke details van Jezus verdwijnen. Dat Jezus gewoon was voortgekomen uit de geslachtsdaad van zijn ouders was te banaal en te weinig goddelijk, dus moest het een "onbevlekte ontvangenis" zijn geweest.
Maria van Magdala was natuurlijk niet de vrouw van Jezus geweest, doch slechts een hoer waarover hij zich in zijn goedheid had ontfermd.
Een goddelijke persoon immers bedrijft natuurlijk niet zoiets ordinairs als de liefdesdaad. Zie je het patroon?
Maar ook vaardigde de (Katholieke) kerk uit, dat vrouwen geen ambt in de kerk konden dragen, dat zou n van de voorschriften zijn vanuit de christelijke oerkerk.
Onzin! In de groep rond Jacob waren mannen en vrouwen gelijk. Een vrouw mocht ook een "kerkdienst" leiden, zoals we ook weten vanuit de Nag Hammadigeschriften. Ook hier zie, dat de gezagsdragers van de Romeinse kerk, op allerlei manieren de de religieuze erfenis hebben aangepast zoals hen goed dunkten.
Dus nogmaals mijn vraag, zouden deze geschriften die zijn opgesteld door de mensen die ooggetuigen zijn geweest en in dezelfde tijd op schrift hebben gezet wat zij zagen en hoorden, niet veel geloofwaardiger zijn, dan de geschriften eeuwen later op schrift gesteld, terwijl er dan ook nog eens een aantal evangelien geen deel uit mochten van de Bijbel, omdat de inhoud niet strookte met de boodschap die de kerk zo graag wilde uitbrengen?

@chessmatazz "een familieband heeft toch niets met geloof te maken?"

Deze familieband is wel relevant als het aankomt, op de geloofwaardigheid van uitspraken. Bovendien was er niet alleen de familieband, maar maakte Jacob ook deel uit van de geloofsgemeente, zou hij niet hebben geweten wat Jezus was, en wat hij wilde?
Zie ook het feit, dat niet de apostelen de leider werden van de groep na de dood van Jezus, maar Jacob! Dat zegt ook al genoeg over zijn positie binnen de groep.

----------


## chessmatazz

> _Geplaatst door Thermoplae_ 
> 
> *Deze familieband is wel relevant als het aankomt, op de geloofwaardigheid van uitspraken. Bovendien was er niet alleen de familieband, maar maakte Jacob ook deel uit van de geloofsgemeente, zou hij niet hebben geweten wat Jezus was, en wat hij wilde?
> Zie ook het feit, dat niet de apostelen de leider werden van de groep na de dood van Jezus, maar Jacob! Dat zegt ook al genoeg over zijn positie binnen de groep.*


je hoeft geen familie van Jezus te zijn of zelfs deel uit te maken van de geloofsgemeenschap van Jezus ...

de apostel Paulus is geroepen door Jezus nadat Hij ten hemel was opgestegen ...

en dat wil niet zeggen dat de band die Jezus met Jakobus heeft sterker is dan de band met Paulus ...

het maakt in feite niets uit ...

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door chessmatazz_ 
> *je hoeft geen familie van Jezus te zijn of zelfs deel uit te maken van de geloofsgemeenschap van Jezus ...
> 
> de apostel Paulus is geroepen door Jezus nadat Hij ten hemel was opgestegen ...
> 
> en dat wil niet zeggen dat de band die Jezus met Jakobus heeft sterker is dan de band met Paulus ...
> 
> het maakt in feite niets uit ...*


Paulus was geen dicipel. Hij heeft zich pas bij de geloofsgemeenschap gemeld, nadat Jezus was gestorven. Paulus zei, dat hij op weg naar een volgende klus een visioen kreeg, we hebben echter alleen het woord van Paulus daarvoor.
Is het niet veelzeggend, dat niet n van de dicipelen na de dood van Jezus de leider werd van de geloofsgemeenschap, en ook niet Paulus, maar Jacob, de broer? Dat ondanks dat hij - maar ook de andere leden van de groep - Jezus niet zag als de zoon van God?

----------


## chessmatazz

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Paulus was geen dicipel. Hij heeft zich pas bij de geloofsgemeenschap gemeld, nadat Jezus was gestorven. Paulus zei, dat hij op weg naar een volgende klus een visioen kreeg, we hebben echter alleen het woord van Paulus daarvoor.*


ik geloof hem ...




> *Is het niet veelzeggend, dat niet n van de dicipelen na de dood van Jezus de leider werd van de geloofsgemeenschap, en ook niet Paulus, maar Jacob, de broer?*


er zijn oneindig veel theorien over Jezus en zo ook stromingen binnen het christendom ...

voor een Jood is het het een valse profeet, voor een christen de Zoon van God en voor een moslim slechts een profeet ...

het ene geschrift zegt dat Hij kind van Jozef en Maria is en het andere geschrift zegt dat Maria maagd was ...

en zo kunnen we nog wel een tijdje doorgaan ...

mijn mening is dat als Jezus een leraar was al die andere underground-theorien voor de grote massa stand hadden moeten houden en toegankelijk moesten blijven ...

want de gnostieke stromingen waren vaak kleine groeperingen die zo nu en dan in de geschiedenis opdoken om daarna weer voor lange tijd te verdwijnen ...

ik geloof dat het christelijke geloof een openbaringsreligie is en dat zij continu door alle tijden heen voor zoveel mogelijk mensen openbaar hoort te blijven ...

van de huidige kerk zoals we die nu kennen kan ik dat zeggen maar die gnostieke stromingen hebben de tijden niet overleefd of in ieder geval geen continuerende lijn getoond ...

nu kan je natuurlijk tegenwerpen dat de katholieke kerk er alles aan gedaan heeft om leerstellingen die in strijd waren met de hare te verwerpen, uit te bannen of teniet te doen maar ...

als Jezus een leraar voor de mensheid was en door God gestuurd is dan lijkt het me onwaarschijnlijk dat gewone stervelingen zijn leer kunnen tegenhouden of verbergen aangezien God toch altijd machtiger is dan wij mensen ...

ik werp nu misschien een heel ander licht op de zaak maar ik ben van mening dat mijn visie ook een mogelijke visie is net als die van jou eva (niet de vrouw van Adam maar en vele anderen) een mogelijke zou kunnen zijn ...

----------


## Thermopylae

Als jij Paulus op zijn woord wil geloven, is dat natuurlijk je goed recht.
Peroonlijk ga ik niet zomaar af op hetgeen mensen zeggen, maar wil ik wel "bewijs" zien, zeker in zo'n belangrijke zaak als geloof, waar je toch je hele leven inricht naar een heilig boek.

Je hebt gelijk als je stelt, dat er vele zienswijzen zijn, die van elkaar afwijken. Wat je dan alleen kan doen, is trachten bronnen te vinden, die e.e.a. waarschijnlijk maken of nog liever bewijzen. Ook kun je de omstandigheden natrekken, waarom iets is gelopen, zoals het is gelopen.
Bovendien moet je niet vergeten, dat de geschiedenis wordt geschreven door de overwinnaar!
De omstandigheid die de christenen een flinke duw in de rug hebben gegeven, was dat de Romeinse keizer Contantijn de Grote deze godsdienst bevorderde. Niet omdat hij daarin geloofde, maar hij meende, dat in de samenleving die op dat moment nogal tegenstellingen kende en uitelkaar viel in allerlei groeperingen - er waren ook heel veel verschillende heidense godsdiensten b.v. - er bij gebaat zou zijn als men zoveel mogelijk mensen zou verenigen rond n van die godsdiensten. waarschijnlijk zou hij voor de christenen gekozen hebben, omdat zij zeer standvastig waren, goed georganiseerd, en in tegenstelling tot de andere godsdienst monotheistisch was. Dat sprak hem als keizer natuurlijk aan, niet vele goden die de dienst uitmaken, maar 1 god, zoals er maar 1 keizer was die de lakens uitdeelde. Zelf bleef hij overigens vooral de heidense goden aanbidden.
Uiteraard heb jij en elke gelovigen het recht te geloven wat volgens hen waar is. Persoonlijk hecht ik grote waarde aan de geschriften van Nag Hammadi om redenen die ik heb uitgelegd.

----------


## chessmatazz

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Als jij Paulus op zijn woord wil geloven, is dat natuurlijk je goed recht.
> Peroonlijk ga ik niet zomaar af op hetgeen mensen zeggen, maar wil ik wel "bewijs" zien, zeker in zo'n belangrijke zaak als geloof, waar je toch je hele leven inricht naar een heilig boek.
> 
> Je hebt gelijk als je stelt, dat er vele zienswijzen zijn, die van elkaar afwijken. Wat je dan alleen kan doen, is trachten bronnen te vinden, die e.e.a. waarschijnlijk maken of nog liever bewijzen. Ook kun je de omstandigheden natrekken, waarom iets is gelopen, zoals het is gelopen.
> Bovendien moet je niet vergeten, dat de geschiedenis wordt geschreven door de overwinnaar!
> De omstandigheid die de christenen een flinke duw in de rug hebben gegeven, was dat de Romeinse keizer Contantijn de Grote deze godsdienst bevorderde. Niet omdat hij daarin geloofde, maar hij meende, dat in de samenleving die op dat moment nogal tegenstellingen kende en uitelkaar viel in allerlei groeperingen - er waren ook heel veel verschillende heidense godsdiensten b.v. - er bij gebaat zou zijn als men zoveel mogelijk mensen zou verenigingen rond n van die godsdiensten. waarschijnlijk zou hij voor de christenen gekozen hebben, omdat zij zeer standvastig waren, goed georganiseerd, en in tegenstelling tot de andere godsdienst monotheistisch was. Dat sprak hem als keizer natuurlijk aan, niet vele goden die de dienst uitmaken, maar 1 god, zoals er maar 1 keizer was die de lakens uitdeelde. Zelf bleef hij overigens vooral de heidense goden aanbidden.
> Uiteraard heb jij en elke gelovigen het recht te geloven wat volgens hen waar is. Persoonlijk hecht ik grote waarde aan de geschriften van Nag Hammadi om redenen die ik heb uitgelegd.*


is cool man .. respect!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Als jij Paulus op zijn woord wil geloven, is dat natuurlijk je goed recht.
> Peroonlijk ga ik niet zomaar af op hetgeen mensen zeggen, maar wil ik wel "bewijs" zien, zeker in zo'n belangrijke zaak als geloof, waar je toch je hele leven inricht naar een heilig boek.
> *


Een Christen heeft een bewijs.
Als men tot geloof komt, komt de Heilige Geest in jou wonen.

Dat veranderd mensen in denken en doen.

Maar goed bewijs eens waarom de koran de waarheid is??

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Een Christen heeft een bewijs.
> Als men tot geloof komt, komt de Heilige Geest in jou wonen.
> 
> Dat veranderd mensen in denken en doen.
> 
> Maar goed bewijs eens waarom de koran de waarheid is??*


Voor mij is dat een gevoel en geen bewijs.

Ik ben geen moslim. Maar net zoals ik schreef dat het visioen dat Paulus zegt te hebben gekregen, slechts het woord van Paulus is, en niet te controleren, is naar mijn mening ook de bewering van de profeet Mohammed, dat hij boodschappen van God als visioenen kreeg, het woord van Mohammed en ook voor niemand anders te controleren.
Overigens nog wel even vermelden, dat de moslims Jezus ook zien als profeet, en niet als zoon van God, of God in de zin van de triniteit.

Overigens heb je nog geen antwoord op mijn vraag gegeven:

"wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
En dan graag niet steeds teksten van de Bijbel geven, maar gewoon je eigen mening"

----------


## Mirjam N

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> ["wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
> En dan graag niet steeds teksten van de Bijbel geven, maar gewoon je eigen mening" [/B]


Waarom zou je wel geloven wat de broer van Jezus heeft gezegd? Dat kun je toch ook niet bewijzen?
Bovendien: dat is het mooie van geloof. Dat je gelooft in de dingen die je niet ziet en die bovendien misschien wel niet door mensen te bewijzen zijn. Anders zou het geen geloof meer zijn. En er staat in de bijbel dat de wijsheid van God dwaasheid is voor de wereld.

Met vriendelijke groet

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> 
> "wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
> *


JEZUS zelf.

zoals ik al eerder vermelde.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *JEZUS zelf.
> 
> zoals ik al eerder vermelde.*


Helaas beschikken we niet over een notarile akte, waarin Jezus heeft vastgelegd wie of wat hij is, en welke precies zijn boodschap is.
Derhalve moeten we het doen met verklaringen van mensen.
De verklaringen van de discipelen werden niet direct op schrift gesteld, maar van mond op mond doorgegeven, en pas vele jaren later op schrift gesteld. Dat blijkt ook uit het feit, dat het nieuwe testament in het Grieks is geschreven, terwijl de taal in de tijd van Jezus in Palestina het Aramees was.
De geschriften van Hag Namadi zijn geschreven direct in de tijd waarin de gebeurtenissen plaatsvonden. 
Persoonlijk lijken mij de laatste geschriften dus authentieker.

Overigens waarom zou Jezus aan het kruis geroepen hebben: 
"Mijn God, mijn God, waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten?" Matteus 27:46. .....Verliet God zichzelf?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Mirjam N_ 
> *Waarom zou je wel geloven wat de broer van Jezus heeft gezegd? Dat kun je toch ook niet bewijzen?
> Bovendien: dat is het mooie van geloof. Dat je gelooft in de dingen die je niet ziet en die bovendien misschien wel niet door mensen te bewijzen zijn. Anders zou het geen geloof meer zijn. En er staat in de bijbel dat de wijsheid van God dwaasheid is voor de wereld.
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet*



Op basis van het feit, dat het nieuwe testament aanvankelijk van mond tot mond is overgegaan, en pas later op schrift is gesteld.
De geschriften van Nag Hammadi stammen uit de tijd waarin de gebeurtenissen plaatsvonden. Als blijkt dat de broer van Jezus - en de hele geloofsgemeenschap - wit heet waren omdat Paulus predikte, dat Jezus de zoon van God was, dat zegt mij dat toch wel het n en ander. 
Uiteraard mag een ieder geloven wat hij/zij wil, maar we zijn nu aan het discussieren, en dat zet ik tegenover de mening van de hedendaagse christelijke gelovigen de mening die blijkt uit de geschriften uit die tijd, die op een heel ander geloof wijzen, waaronder Jezus niet als God.
Overigens waren ook al steeds meer geleerden er van overtuigd geraakt, dat ook uit de bijbel zelf kan worden afgeleid, dat Maria van Magdala de vrouw van Jezus was, en in feite de belangrijkste discipel.
Ook zeggen de geleerden, dat Jezus een rabbi was, en dat onwaarschijnlijk is volgens de gebruiken van die tijd dat hij niet getrouwd geweest zou zijn.
Deze feiten werden ook vebloemd door de kerkleiders, omdat die niet in hun kraam te pas kwamen, waarom zouden er dan ook de andere zaken die in de Nag Hammadi geschriften stonden niet weggewerkt kunnen zijn, in de later tot stand gekomen tekst van het nieuwe testament?

----------


## Mirjam N

Amen!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> *
> De gnostiek heeft een andere basis, namelijk zelfverheffing van de mens tot het niveau van God door (al dan niet door verborgen) kennis. In zekere zin komt deze misleidende gedachte al voor op de eerste bladzijden van de bijbel: in Genesis zegt de Satan tegen Eva dat zij 'als God kan worden, kennende goed en kwaad'. Een leugen, want het kennen van goed en kwaad maakt je nog geen God. 
> *


Desbetreffend Bijbelvers is in Genesis 3:5 te vinden, en na het eten enz. in Genesis 3:22 : ". . .Zie de mens is geworden als Onzer, kennende het goed en kwaad . . "
De in Genesis gehanteerde 1e persoon mrv. staat overigens voor de Engelen die in opdracht van Allah (s.w.t.) Zijn woord verkondigen; ook Engelen verschijnen voor Zijn troon om geoordeeld te worden.



> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> *
> Ze stierven voor en om dat getuigenis. 1. Jezus deed een aantal claims dat Hij God is. Dat is notabene DE reden dat 2. de Joden Hem dood wilden.
> *


1. De claim betreft Jezus (v.z.m.h.) die zelf verkondigt dat het door hem (v.z.m.h.) gesproken Woord van God afkomstig is
2. Het betreft alleen het segment legalistische Joden en zoals je het hier neerzet generaliseeer je feitelijk alle Joden waardoor je uiting zelfs riekt naar antisemitisme. 



> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> *
> Je vroeg ook:
> "Mijn God, mijn God, waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten?" Matteus 27:46. .....Verliet God zichzelf?
> De vraag stellen is hem beantwoorden. Jezus Christus is 100% mens, de vleesgeworden God. Als Hij geen mens is, kan Hij ook geen voorbeeld voor ons zijn toch? Om mieren te bereiken, zul je mier moeten worden, 100% mier. Anders kun je wel voordoen hoe je een stoel optilt, maar dat zal een mier nooit kunnen. Dan ligt de lat een beetje te hoog. Je moet mier worden en als mier leven, voordoen hoe die mieren zich moeten leven. En dat zonder je mens-zijn kwijt te raken. Dat deed God ook
> *


Al jij meent je dat het voor God noodzakelijk zou zijn om Zichzelf in een mens/mier te veranderen om ervaringsdeskundige te worden op het vlak van mens/mier zijn dan stel je jezelf minstens gelijk aan God, zo niet erger.



> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> *
> Als men de kerkgeschiedenis bestudeert, moet je concluderen dat er talloze zaken zijn ingeslopen die niets met het christendom te maken hebben. Politiek deed zijn intrede (vermenging van kerk en staat), valse leringen (gnostiek, vervangingstheologie, wetticisme), kerkscheuringen. Christenen mogen zich wat dat betreft best schamen. In dat kader is het interessant het laatste bijbelboek te lezen. Hierin waarschuwt en vermaant Jezus de 7 kerkgemeenschappen. 
> *


Het laatste Bijbelboek (Apocalyps, Openbaringen) is geschreven door Johannes (v.z.m.h.).

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Al jij meent je dat het voor God noodzakelijk zou zijn om Zichzelf in een menste veranderen om ervaringsdeskundige te worden op het vlak van mens zijn dan stel je jezelf minstens gelijk aan God, zo niet erger.*


*

De Keus kwam van GOD zelf , om de mens te redden.
Immers de mens kan zichzelf niet redden, door goede daden.

Dat is een liefde wat wij als mensen, niet kunnen begrijpen.

*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Voor mij is dat een gevoel en geen bewijs.
> 
> Ik ben geen moslim. Maar net zoals ik schreef dat het visioen dat Paulus zegt te hebben gekregen, slechts het woord van Paulus is, en niet te controleren, is naar mijn mening ook de bewering van de profeet Mohammed, dat hij boodschappen van God als visioenen kreeg, het woord van Mohammed en ook voor niemand anders te controleren.
> Overigens nog wel even vermelden, dat de moslims Jezus ook zien als profeet, en niet als zoon van God, of God in de zin van de triniteit.
> 
> Overigens heb je nog geen antwoord op mijn vraag gegeven:
> 
> "wie zou beter hebben geweten dan zijn broer Jacob, of Jezus een profeet was, of een God?
> En dan graag niet steeds teksten van de Bijbel geven, maar gewoon je eigen mening"*


Een profeet bevestigd het voorgaande wat getoond is door G'd en de andere profeten. Paulus doet dat, maar omdat hij leert vanuit de Genade (de tijd na het offer van Jezus) wordt de nadruk van de Wet verlegt naar de liefde. De liefde die de vervulling is van de Wet. En dat is mogelijk doordat Jezus de Wet voor ons heeft vervult en nu rest ons alleen nog de liefde te leven en niet meer de letter van de Wet te vervullen.

----------


## Yaron

En de 3-nheid blijft een lastige topic terwijl het eigenlijk zo simpel is.

Kijk naar jezelf.

We zijn allemaal Lichaam, Geest en Ziel. 3 op zich staande elementen die los van elkaar weinig betekenen maar samen n geheel vormen, zullen we het eens een 3-nheid noemen?

En aangezien we gemaakt zijn in het beeld van G'd zelf reflecteren we zelf al de waarheid van de 3-nheid. Het Woord bevestigd het.

Jezus als mens heeft Zijn heerlijkheid afgelegd en als zodanig sprak en relateerde Hij ook als mens tot de Vader. Door gebed, door te refereren naar Hem als Vader of God of God de Vader zoals wij dat ook doen. Hij IS de Zoon, het vleesgeworden Woord, in Hem kennen we de Vader want niemand heeft ooit God (de Vader) gezien.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Een profeet bevestigd het voorgaande wat getoond is door G'd en de andere profeten. Paulus doet dat, maar omdat hij leert vanuit de Genade (de tijd na het offer van Jezus) wordt de nadruk van de Wet verlegt naar de liefde. De liefde die de vervulling is van de Wet. En dat is mogelijk doordat Jezus de Wet voor ons heeft vervult en nu rest ons alleen nog de liefde te leven en niet meer de letter van de Wet te vervullen.*


Het oude testament is dus achterhaald, en niet meer van toepassing?
Waarom hadden Jacob en de apostelen dat dan niet begrepen?

----------


## Yaron

Dag Thermopylae,




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Het oude testament is dus achterhaald, en niet meer van toepassing?
> Waarom hadden Jacob en de apostelen dat dan niet begrepen?*


De Wet is niet achterhaald, de Wet is vervuld.

G'd gaf ons de Wet om naar te leven en als we die naleven/vervullen zijn we rechtvaardig voor G'd. Maar de ongehoorzaamheid oftewel de zonde breekt onze relatie met G'd. Wij, de zondige mens, heeft dus geen rechtvaardigheid uit zichzelf. Het is in Christus Jezus, die zijn rechtvaardigheid heeft opgeofferd voor ons dat we toch in rechtvaardigheid tot G'd mogen komen.

Nu dat is vervuld, gaf Jezus ons een nieuwe opdracht, om naar de liefde te leven. Liefde voor G'd en onze naasten. Dit nieuw Verbond wat al in het Oude Testament voorspeld stond Jeremia 31:33  is de vervulling van de Wet, want de Wet IS de liefde. Jezus had heel veel kritiek, vooral op de religieuze elite zoals de Farizeers, die waren de intentie vergeten en leefden naar de letter zonder de liefde, Hij gebied ons om nu naar de intentie te leven en niet meer naar de letter want de letter van de Wet heeft Hij voor ons volbracht.

Dus: nee de Wet is niet achterhaald.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Dag Thermopylae,
> 
> De Wet is niet achterhaald, de Wet is vervuld.
> 
> G'd gaf ons de Wet om naar te leven en als we die naleven/vervullen zijn we rechtvaardig voor G'd. Maar de ongehoorzaamheid oftewel de zonde breekt onze relatie met G'd. Wij, de zondige mens, heeft dus geen rechtvaardigheid uit zichzelf. Het is in Christus Jezus, die zijn rechtvaardigheid heeft opgeofferd voor ons dat we toch in rechtvaardigheid tot G'd mogen komen.
> 
> Nu dat is vervuld, gaf Jezus ons een nieuwe opdracht, om naar de liefde te leven. Liefde voor G'd en onze naasten. Dit nieuw Verbond wat al in het Oude Testament voorspeld stond Jeremia 31:33  is de vervulling van de Wet, want de Wet IS de liefde. Jezus had heel veel kritiek, vooral op de religieuze elite zoals de Farizeers, die waren de intentie vergeten en leefden naar de letter zonder de liefde, Hij gebied ons om nu naar de intentie te leven en niet meer naar de letter want de letter van de Wet heeft Hij voor ons volbracht.
> 
> Dus: nee de Wet is niet achterhaald.*



Beste Yaron,

Ik blijf dan met de vraag zitten, waarom wisten de apostelen onder leiding van Jacob dat dan niet, terwijl zij zo 100 % volgens de Wet leefden?

----------


## Yaron

Wie is Jacob precies (James de broer van Jezus misschien?), en hoe bedoel je dat ze het niet wisten, waaraan zie je dat ze het niet wisten.

Even een zijspoortje wat ik denk dat er aan gerelateerd is:
Er is wat voor te zeggen dat we als christenen teveel afstand hebben genomen van de Wet. Op het moment dat je weet dat de Wet al voor je vervuld is en dat de Wet als intentie de liefde heeft kan je eigenlijk weer een stap vooruit doen en de Wet in de praktijk gaan brengen. Het probleem met religieus leven is dat het een praktijk gevaar met zich mee brengt dat als je er goed in bent je je heel snel "beter" kan voelen dan een ander en als je er niet zo goed in bent dat je je niks waard voelt omdat je je omgeving en G'd teleurtsteld. Daarom is het mijn inziens beter de geboden van Jezus te volgen (heb je G'd en je naasten lief) en dan pas naar de Wet kijkt.

Is het te volgen? =)

----------


## Thermopylae

Uit de geschriften die zijn gevonden bij Qumran en die zijn gevonden bij Nag Hammadi, blijkt dat na de dood van Jezus de groep apostelen is verder gegaan onder leiding van de broer van Jezus, Jacobus.
Uit deze geschriften weten we ook, dat er steeds weer grote problemen ontstonden, omdat deze groep Jezus zag als de leraar die de bedoelingen van God duidelijk kon maken - en dus geen zoon van God was, of God in de triniteit - en 100 % hun leven lieten leiden door de Wet, terwijl Paulus Jezus centraal stelde en zag als zoon van God.
Jij schrijft, dat de Wet, was vervuld door het offer van Jezus, zodat derhalve daarna niet meer de Wet gevolgd diende te worden, maar de boodschap van Jezus. Derhalve mijn vraag, Paulus zou dat blijkbaar begrepen hebben, maar waarom zouden dan Jacobus en de groep apostelen, die Jezus "slechts" als leraar/profeet bleven zien, en 100 % aan de Wet bleven vasthouden dat dan niet hebben begrepen?
Overigens, Jacobus en de apostelen, hadden Jezus al 3 jaar gevolgd, waar Paulus zich pas bij de groep heeft aangesloten na de dood van Jezus. Toch zou hij beter hebben begrepen wat de bedoeling was?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Mirjam N_ 
> *Waarom zou je wel geloven wat de broer van Jezus heeft gezegd? Dat kun je toch ook niet bewijzen?
> Bovendien: dat is het mooie van geloof. Dat je gelooft in de dingen die je niet ziet en die bovendien misschien wel niet door mensen te bewijzen zijn. Anders zou het geen geloof meer zijn. En er staat in de bijbel dat de wijsheid van God dwaasheid is voor de wereld.
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet*


Weet je, Jezus heeft geen broer.
En voor mij is Jezus Christus geen geloof, omdat het allom bekend is, dat hij leefde.(en doorleefd).

Het is een bewijs.
De Geschiedenis laat zien:

De Schepper GOD zag om naar zijn schepselen.

Hoe??

Wel lees het maar, GOD's liefde,

In Jezus Christus.

----------


## Thermopylae

Marcus 6,3 ....de zoon van Maria en broeder van Jacobus......

Uit de Geschriften van Qumran en Nag Hammadi, komt ook naar voren, dat Jacobus de broer van Jezus was. Maar ja, dat schreven natuurlijk slechts mensen, die jarenlang met Jezus en Jacobus zijn opgetrokken.

De Protestanten gaan er ook van uit, dat Jacobus een broer van Jezus was.
In de Katholieke kerk ligt dat natuurlijk anders. Zoals ik schreef, heeft Paulus de rol van Jezus flink opgewaardeerd. Op het moment, dat Jezus werd voorgesteld als zoon van God, toen moest men natuurlijk ook alle "menselijke" trekjes van Jezus kwijt. Dus werd Maria van Magdala, 
van de vrouw van Jezus afgeserveerd als slechts een hoer waar Jezus zich had ontfermd, want de zoon van God trouwt natuurlijk niet. Ook kon Jezus natuurlijk geen mens als moeder hebben, dus kwam men met dat verhaaltje over de onbevlekte ontvangenis. En natuurlijk kan de zoon van God geen broer hebben!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Wie is Jacob precies (James de broer van Jezus misschien?), en hoe bedoel je dat ze het niet wisten, waaraan zie je dat ze het niet wisten.
> *


Jakobus (6)

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Jakobus (6)*


Thomas evangelie en Jacobus evangelie zijn voor mij twijfelachtige geschriften die zeker niet zomaar tot het Woord G'ds gerekend kunnen worden. En zoals je ziet niet voor niks want het doel van dwaalleer is twijfel zaaien, verwarring en verdraaing van het woord G'ds...nou en dat doet het dus prima zoals we hier in werking zien.

----------


## Yaron

Jezus had zeker wel een broer, een half broer. Jozef en Maria kregen samen ook kinderen nadat Jezus geboren was. Deze jongere broer heette James, in de engelse vertalingen anyway...

----------


## Thermopylae

De mensen die jarenlang met Jezus optrokken, de apostelen en zijn broer Jacobus, waren ervan overtuigd, dat Jezus geen zoon van God was, maar dat Jozef de vader van Jezus was, zoals ook Jacobus.

Ik ben nog steeds benieuwd naar je antwoord op de eerder door mij gestelde vraag:

"Jij schrijft, dat de Wet, was vervuld door het offer van Jezus, zodat derhalve daarna niet meer de Wet gevolgd diende te worden, maar de boodschap van Jezus. Derhalve mijn vraag, Paulus zou dat blijkbaar begrepen hebben, maar waarom zouden dan Jacobus en de groep apostelen, die Jezus "slechts" als leraar/profeet bleven zien, en 100 % aan de Wet bleven vasthouden dat dan niet hebben begrepen?
Overigens, Jacobus en de apostelen, hadden Jezus al 3 jaar gevolgd, waar Paulus zich pas bij de groep heeft aangesloten na de dood van Jezus. Toch zou hij beter hebben begrepen wat de bedoeling was?"

"Thomas evangelie en Jacobus evangelie zijn voor mij twijfelachtige geschriften die zeker niet zomaar tot het Woord G'ds gerekend kunnen worden. En zoals je ziet niet voor niks want het doel van dwaalleer is twijfel zaaien, verwarring en verdraaing van het woord G'ds...nou en dat doet het dus prima zoals we hier in werking" 

Dat je het Thomas en Jacobus evangelie ziet als dwaalleer, is natuurlijk je goed recht. Basis voor deze gedachte is dan, dan je ervan uitgaat, dat alle latere toevoegingen aan het geloof gedaan door de mens, meer waarde hebben, dan de woorden van de mensen die samen met Jezus drie jaar lang het geloof hebben verbreid, en dus uit de eerste hand van Jezus hebben vernomen wat Gods plan is. Persoonlijk hecht ik meer waarde aan deze authentieke geschriften, dan aan al dat mensenwerk van meer dan drie eeuwen later, die nog fundamentele wijzigingen aan het geloof hebben toegevoegd.
Zie b.v. het eerste concilie van Nicea in 325 n.Chr.
Daar worden een aantal besluiten genomen, die later nog worden uitgewerkt/vastgelegd op het concilie van Constantinopel I, in 381 n.Chr.
Daar werd o.a. de leer van Arianus - presbyter van Alexandrie - verworpen. 
In het arianisme wordt het dogma van de drie-eenheid niet geaccepteerd. Zowel Jezus als de Heilige Geest worden gezien als scheppingen van God de Vader, die ondergeschikt zijn. Jezus is hierbij alleen ondergeschikt aan God, terwijl de Heilige Geest ondergeschikt is aan zowel Jezus als God. Dus pas in 325 n.Chr. stellen mensen opeens vast, dat Jezus een goddelijke natuur heeft!
Dus worden ook, alle geschriften, die dat niet onderschrijven, maar even door mensen apocrief genoemd, en niet opgenomen in de Bijbel.
Let wel, dit gebeurd dus drie eeuwen, nadat Jezus zijn boodschap verkondigde! De christenen van nu, moeten het dus doen, met een bijbel, die door mensen is vastgesteld, en waarbij alle geschriften, die niet aangaven wat de bisschoppen drie eeuwen na de dood van Jezus wilden horen,zijn verwijderd! Op deze geschriften is het stempel dwaalleer gezet, ondanks dat deze - in tegenstelling tot de geschriften die vele jaren na de dood van Jezus in het Grieks zijn geschreven en wel in de bijbel zijn opgenomen - precies in de geest zijn met hetgeen blijkt uit de geschriften van Qumran en Nag Hammadi, die zijn geschreven door de menen die 3 jaren door Jezus zijn onderwezen, en ook door hen zelf zijn geschreven!
Dus wie zou Gods woord hebben verdraaid? De mensen die 3 jaar door hem zijn onderwezen, w.o. zijn broer, of de mensen die vele jaren later de evangelin op papier hebben gezet, en ook 3 eeuwen later,fundamentele wijzigingen in het geloof hebben aangebracht?

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Uit de geschriften die zijn gevonden bij Qumran en die zijn gevonden bij Nag Hammadi, blijkt dat na de dood van Jezus de groep apostelen is verder gegaan onder leiding van de broer van Jezus, Jacobus.
> Uit deze geschriften weten we ook, dat er steeds weer grote problemen ontstonden, omdat deze groep Jezus zag als de leraar die de bedoelingen van God duidelijk kon maken - en dus geen zoon van God was, of God in de triniteit - en 100 % hun leven lieten leiden door de Wet, terwijl Paulus Jezus centraal stelde en zag als zoon van God.
> Jij schrijft, dat de Wet, was vervuld door het offer van Jezus, zodat derhalve daarna niet meer de Wet gevolgd diende te worden, maar de boodschap van Jezus. Derhalve mijn vraag, Paulus zou dat blijkbaar begrepen hebben, maar waarom zouden dan Jacobus en de groep apostelen, die Jezus "slechts" als leraar/profeet bleven zien, en 100 % aan de Wet bleven vasthouden dat dan niet hebben begrepen?
> Overigens, Jacobus en de apostelen, hadden Jezus al 3 jaar gevolgd, waar Paulus zich pas bij de groep heeft aangesloten na de dood van Jezus. Toch zou hij beter hebben begrepen wat de bedoeling was?*


Hai Thermopylae,

Ik weet niet heel veel van Qumran en Nag Hammadi af maar de gevonden geschriften uit Qumran betreffen het Oude Testament en kunnen dus geen betrekking hebben op de apostelen. Wat betreft de Nag Hammadi geschriften (waar ik na enig online speurwerk nu uit begrijp dat daar oa het Thomas Evangelie uit komt) zijn gnostische geschriften en dat staat haaks op de 4 opgenomen evangelien en andere brieven en geschriften. zoals ik het zie verheerlijkt de gnostiek de potentie van de mens door zelfkennis en ontkent de goddelijkheid van Jezus en de verzoening door Hem.

Geloof (en dus ook hoop) in onszelf doet ons weglopen bij de hemelse Vader en dat leidt tot niets. Ik begrijp niet dat mensen hoop hebben op de mens, 12.000 jaar beschreven historie bewijst anders. Ik begrijp wel heel goed dat een sterke aversie tegen de gevestigde religieuze orde ons doet zoeken op andere plekken, en satan speelt daar gretig op in. Maar de Bijbel, het Woord G'ds en alles wat Jezus deed en zei is juist tegen de gevestigde orde, tegen hen die onderdrukken, tegen hypocrisie, tegen religieuze elite. De band met het goddelijke is individueel, persoonlijk en intiem en als we de weg gaan waarin Jezus ons voor ging wordt die band hersteld en zullen we daarin groeien. Dat is in ieder geval mijn weg.

En tot nu toe zijn voor mij alle apocriefe geschriften subtiele dwaalleringen die ons weg leidt van de verzoening met G'd door de Here Jezus. Dat is de basis en kern van ALLES wat er in het Woord staat. De verzoening door Hem en Hem alleen. Al het andere komt daaruit voort of leidt ernaar toe. Dat is mijn rots, mijn stevige ondergrond waarop ik al het andere bouw.

-------------------------------

Dus nu even specifiek over Jacobus en Paulus. Je mening over Jacobus en de apostelen is dus gebasseerd op de Nag Hammadi geschriften, het is zoals je het ook al mij toeschreef je eigen goed recht om te geloven wat je wil. Maar neem niks voor zoete koek aan want satan is al sinds dag 1 bezig met het verdraaien van G'ds Woord. Voel je verzet tegen "religie" en is dit een manier om daar vorm aan te geven dan begrijp ik dat heel goed. Verzet tegen religie is goed want religie is niks anders dan mensen die op eigen inzicht vorm geven aan wat G'd ons gegeven heeft, en we bakken er een potje van. Ikzelf heb jaren gevochten tegen G'd omdat ik een innerlijke afkeer had van religie en nog niet het onderscheidt kon maken tussen wat de mens deed en wat G'd ons gaf.

Religie gaat er vooral over hoe en wat wij moeten doen om bij G'd te komen. Werken voor genade, wat ons dus hooghartig en arrogant kan maken als we het "goed" doen of afkeer kweekt als we het niet goed doen. Nee de mens zal het niet volbrengen, maar het evangelie (het goede nieuws) laat ons zien dat G'd tot ons is gekomen...

----------


## Yaron

> Let wel, dit gebeurd dus drie eeuwen, nadat Jezus zijn boodschap verkondigde! De christenen van nu, moeten het dus doen, met een bijbel, die door mensen is vastgesteld, en waarbij alle geschriften, die niet aangaven wat de bisschoppen drie eeuwen na de dood van Jezus wilden horen,zijn verwijderd! Op deze geschriften is het stempel dwaalleer gezet, ondanks dat deze - in tegenstelling tot de geschriften die vele jaren na de dood van Jezus in het Grieks zijn geschreven en wel in de bijbel zijn opgenomen - precies in de geest zijn met hetgeen blijkt uit de geschriften van Qumran en Nag Hammadi, die zijn geschreven door de menen die 3 jaren door Jezus zijn onderwezen, en ook door hen zelf zijn geschreven!
> Dus wie zou Gods woord hebben verdraaid? De mensen die 3 jaar door hem zijn onderwezen, w.o. zijn broer, of de mensen die vele jaren later de evangelin op papier hebben gezet, en ook 3 eeuwen later,fundamentele wijzigingen in het geloof hebben aangebracht?


Ik ken de dubieuze geschiedenis van de kerk. Religie he, geweldig. Maar vergis je niet in de macht van het Concilie van Nicea, de vorm van de Bijbel was al min of meer vast voordat de religieuze elite erover moest vergaderen en beslissen. De kerk, levende ware kerk zoals die door Europa en grote delen van de wereld zich verspreide had geen centrale leiding (totdat de macht van het falende Romeinse rijk overging via de "bekeerde" keizers op de elite van de roomse kerk). Maar de geschriften die door die elite zijn vastgezet in een stramien waren allang in de eeuwen daarvoor gelezen, onderzocht en geaccepteerd bevonden door het volk, door de heiligen G'ds. Had de kerk daar vanaf geweken hadden ze het risico gelopen de massa tegen zich te keren. Dat menselijke aspect wat overigens nog ondergeschikt is aan het feit dat ik geloof dat G'd zelf Zijn Woord bewaard zorgt ervoor dat ik geen probleem heb met de Bijbel in zijn huidige vorm ondanks de dubieuze roomse kerk geschiedenis, toen en vandaag de dag nog steeds zeer dubieuze kerk.

Zou het kunnen dat er geschriften en teksten of brieven van heiligen ontbreken die best in de Bijbel hadden mogen staan, ja dat kan, maar mijn inziens vallen de bekende apocriefe geschriften die ik heb gelezen daar niet onder.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Thomas evangelie en Jacobus evangelie zijn voor mij twijfelachtige geschriften die zeker niet zomaar tot het Woord G'ds gerekend kunnen worden. En zoals je ziet niet voor niks want het doel van dwaalleer is twijfel zaaien, verwarring en verdraaing van het woord G'ds...nou en dat doet het dus prima zoals we hier in werking zien.*


Het apocriefe evangelie van Thomas is al binnen een paar regels middels syllogismes te karakteriseren als zijnde onwaarachtig.
Jakobus 6 eindigt met een groet ("amen") waardoor het geheel van de brieven van Jakobus afgesloten worden met een groet, net zoals de brieven van de drie andere briefschrijvers afgesloten worden met een groet.

De inhoud van de Brieven van vier Apostelische Schrijvers (Jakobus, Petrus, Johannes, Judas) is niet aan tijd en plaats gebonden maar refereeert aan de Tekst van het Evangelie, dit in tegenstelling tot de inhoud van de zogenoemde Handelingen en de inhoud van de zogenoemde Brieven van Paulus.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Daar worden een aantal besluiten genomen, die later nog worden uitgewerkt/vastgelegd op het concilie van Constantinopel I, in 381 n.Chr.
> Daar werd o.a. de leer van Arianus - presbyter van Alexandrie - verworpen. 
> In het arianisme wordt het dogma van de drie-eenheid niet geaccepteerd. Zowel Jezus als de Heilige Geest worden gezien als scheppingen van God de Vader, die ondergeschikt zijn. Jezus is hierbij alleen ondergeschikt aan God, terwijl de Heilige Geest ondergeschikt is aan zowel Jezus als God. Dus pas in 325 n.Chr. stellen mensen opeens vast, dat Jezus een goddelijke natuur heeft!
> *


Prophecy

Prophecy is _not_ a natural quality of man and thus is _not_ an integral part of the science - [influence in Islamic secularism]

Ibn Khaldun (r.a.) Mukkadimmah p. 47



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Op deze geschriften is het stempel dwaalleer gezet, ondanks dat deze - in tegenstelling tot de geschriften die vele jaren na de dood van Jezus in het Grieks zijn geschreven en wel in de bijbel zijn opgenomen - precies in de geest zijn met hetgeen blijkt uit de geschriften van Qumran en Nag Hammadi, die zijn geschreven door de menen die 3 jaren door Jezus zijn onderwezen, en ook door hen zelf zijn geschreven!
> *


Op zich is het klassieke Grieks juist geen bezwaar. Alle 4 de Evangelin leren in feite dat het begrijpen van Jezus (v.z.m..h) als Koning der Joden kan door middel van het Schrift in het Hebreeuws, het Latijn (kl.) Grieks. (Zie evt. Matthes 27:37; Markus 15:26; Lukas 23:38 en Johannes 19:19-20).
M.a.w. : binnen voorgaande benadering en/of interpretatie wordt het Aramees als cognate taal ter duiding van het Schrift expliciet niet aangewend.

De afgelopen decades is er ook sprake van een ontwikkeling waarbij het Arabisch als cognate taal aangewend wordt voor de duiding van het Schrift. 
Bijvoorbeeld Thomas McDaniel heeft veel baanbrekend wel verricht en de bekendste publikatie op dit gebied is _Hebrew is Greek_ ( Oxford 1982) geschreven door Joseph Yahuda die in een uiteenzetting van zo'n 700 pagina's een taalkundig equilibrium van het Hebreeuws en het klassieke Grieks beschrijft. Met betrekking tot het laatste is het zeer interessant om wat er in dit boek staat te koppelen aan de zeer grote Joodse aanwezigheid in het oude Griekenland ten tijde van de grote filosofen.

Maar hoe dan ook is er zelfs nog geen eenduidigheid over welke talen nou wel en welke talen nou niet geschikt zijn voor duiding van het Schrift.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> En tot nu toe zijn voor mij alle apocriefe geschriften subtiele dwaalleringen die ons weg leidt van de verzoening met G'd door de Here Jezus. Dat is de basis en kern van ALLES wat er in het Woord staat. De verzoening door Hem en Hem alleen. Al het andere komt daaruit voort of leidt ernaar toe. Dat is mijn rots, mijn stevige ondergrond waarop ik al het andere bouw.
> *


Er zijn meerdere manieren om tot God te komen maar zoals je door de Islam tot God komt is uiteraard niet op de manier zoals dit hiervoor beschreven wordt door o.a. dhr. Jansen (Arabist).

De Islamitische religie leert in hoofdlijnen dat de Laatste Boodschapper (v.z.m.h.) pas gevolgd kan worden nadat eerst Jezus (v.z.m.h.) in het vergeven gevolgd is.

In principe dus niets aan de hand tenzij de vroeg-middeleeuwse fabeltjes van een of andere paus voor zoete koek geslikt.

Daarbij komt ook dat de Islamitische religie leert dat na de primaire band met de God, de band en de familie (incl. traditie) de belangrijkste band is en de varianten van het Christendom die gebaseerd zijn op de Paulinische leer zijn op zich niet bezwaarlijk tenzij uitdrukkelijk de trinitaire entiteit aangevoerd wordt als bewijs van Christelijke superieuriteit ten aanzien van alle niet-Christenen en overigens ook ten aanzien van Christenen zoals Unitaristen of Christenen die de Holy Piby als hun bronboek zien.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Het apocriefe evangelie van Thomas is al binnen een paar regels middels syllogismes te karakteriseren als zijnde onwaarachtig.
> Jakobus 6 eindigt met een groet ("amen") waardoor het geheel van de brieven van Jakobus afgesloten worden met een groet, net zoals de brieven van de drie andere briefschrijvers afgesloten worden met een groet.
> 
> De inhoud van de Brieven van vier Apostelische Schrijvers (Jakobus, Petrus, Johannes, Judas) is niet aan tijd en plaats gebonden maar refereeert aan de Tekst van het Evangelie, dit in tegenstelling tot de inhoud van de zogenoemde Handelingen en de inhoud van de zogenoemde Brieven van Paulus.*


Het is prachtig nederlands alleen ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je probeert te vertellen. Ik moest syllogisme zelfs opzoeken. Keep it simple for a simple man =)

Wat betreft "amen", dat is geen groet. Shalom is de groet. Amen is een afsluiting, primair van gebed, betekende "het zij zo".

----------


## Yaron

Beste Rourchid,

Wederom een moeilijke lap tekst maar dit pik ik eruit, interessant.




> Er zijn meerdere manieren om tot God te komen


Het Woord leert mij het volgende: De relatie tussen mens en G'd begon in perfectie (Adam en Eva). Na de zondeval was de harmonie tussen mens en G'd verstoort en gaf G'd ons zijn Wet om de relatie tussen mens en G'd te handhaven. De Wet is onderdeel van het Verbond tussen mens en G'd. Gehoorzaam eraan en we zijn rechtvaardig voor G'd. Wees ongehoorzaam en wordt onrechtvaardig voor G'd. Dus de Wet is de enige manier tot G'd.

Ik hoor graag je reaktie op dit. Hoe je dit ziet vanuit de Islam, een wettisch geloof, en hoe je dan toch meerdere manieren ziet om tot G'd te komen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Het is prachtig nederlands alleen ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je probeert te vertellen. Ik moest syllogisme zelfs opzoeken. Keep it simple for a simple man =)
> *


Precies.
Een van de uitgangspunten van Averrros (r.a.) is dat er een verschil is tussen geleerden en het volk. Maar als je het binnen de contouren van eenvoud wil houden dan is het waken dat je niet laat verleiden tot speculatieve theologie. 
Derhalve een leesstuk dat vanuit het Jodendom commentaar levert op de 'incarnatie' :

*Logische onmogelijkheden en natuurlijke onmogelijkheden*

In Moreh Nebuchim (1.73.10 & 3.15) maakt Maimonides het onderscheid tussen het logisch onmogelijke, waarover God geen macht heeft, en het natuurlijk onmogelijke waarover God wel macht heeft. Met dit onderscheid als vertrekpunt, beargumenteren Joodse polemisten dat als men in een godsdienstige doctrine kan geloven die een logische onmogelijkheid veronderstelt.
Albo zet het op deze manier uiteen: Er zijn twee soorten onmogelijkheid. Er is de wezenlijke onmogelijkheid (_nimna'ot qayyamot-azman_) die wij niet kunnen bevatten als zelfs mogelijk voor God. Er is een andere klasse, de onmogelijkheid die denkbaar is als door God mogelijk te maken - namelijk dat wat volkomen onmogelijk is volgens de wetten van de natuur (_Ha-nimn'ot ezel Ha-teva bilvad_). Bijvoorbeeld, het is wezenlijk of logisch gezien onmogelijk dat een deel groter is dan het geheel of dat de zijde van een vierkant groter is dan de diagonaal of dat de hoeken van een driehoek gelijk zijn aan meer dan rechte hoeken. Dergelijke onmogelijkheden kunnen nooit erkend worden door traditie. Aan de andere kant is het volkomen onmogelijk dat doden tot leven zouden kunnen worden gewekt of dat een persoon veertig dagen en veertig nachten kon overleven zonder eten en drinken. Daarom veronderstellend dat er andere normen zijn ter verificatie zoals getuigen en betrouwbare overlevering, kan een godsdienst redelijkerwijs een geloof in een doctrine eisen gebaseerd op de opschorting van een natuurlijke onmogelijkheid ongeacht eventueel ander verondersteld bewijsmateriaal voor dit geloof.

In hun godsdiensttheorien over godsdienstige verificatie, vermeldde een Joodse polemist het volgende criterium voor de rationaliteit van een doctrine: als de onvolkomenheid een onvolkomenheid van God impliceert, is het niet aanvaardbaar. Bijvoorbeeld, Seph Kaspi (1279-1340) stelt , zeer benvloed door het Averroesme, de volgende vraag: Waarom aanvaarden de Joden Schepping en het herrijzen van de doden terwijl zij incarnatie en veranderen van God verwerpen? De antwoorden van Kaspi: Zij die de begrippen waarover God macht [b.v. Schepping] heeft, betrekken hier geen onvolkomenheid bij. God verbiedt dat tot het wezen van God, de kracht en de mogelijkheid van kwaad, onvolkomenheid, of gebrek of waardigheid, behoort. Het punt van Kaspi is als volgt: De schepping en de herrijzenis zijn doctrines die ons concept van God verbeteren, en zijn daarom geloofwaardig; de incarnatie is een doctrine die ons concept van God vermindert, en wordt daarom verworpen.

Abraham Bibago formuleert een gelijkaardige onderbouwing. Hij doet verslag van een Christelijke geleerde die in aanwezigheid van Koning Juan II van Aragon, de vraag stelt waarom de Joden incarnatie verwerpen, wat een rationeel onmogelijk geloof is, als zij tezelfdertijd de Schepping goedkeuren, waarvan Aristoteles had aangetoond dat die ook onmogelijk is. Of men zou alles moeten verwerpen wat door de rede wordt ontkracht , of men zou alle godsdienstige doctrines, ongeacht hoe schijnbaar irrationeel zij zijn, moeten aanvaarden. Bibago antwoordt door in eerste aanleg te ontkennen dat Aristoteles had aangetoond dat de Schepping onmogelijk is. Zich baserend op Maimonides, stelt Bibago dat de Schepping rationeel mogelijk is. Bibago gaat dan verder: Als wij de eerste onmogelijkheid [incarnatie] moesten geloven, zouden wij een onvolmaaktheid aan de goddelijke natuur toeschrijven, maar [een geloof binnen] de tweede onmogelijkheid [Schepping] schrijft perfectie aan de goddelijke natuur toe. Als wij moesten zeggen dat God, moge Hij geprezen worden, beteugeld werd, tot vlees werd , vermoord werd en stierf, is dit een onvolmaaktheid in de goddelijke natuur. Derhalve verwierp Bibago incarnatie.

Voorgaand basisargument kan tot twee syllogismes worden teruggebracht. Het eerste: (a) God kan niet het logisch gezien onmogelijke doen ; (b) God Die Zichzelf onvolmaakt maakt is logisch gezien onmogelijk; ergo (c) God kan Zichzelf niet onmogelijk maken. De majeurpremisse, God kan het logisch gezien onmogelijke niet doen , is een algemeen aanvaard principe dat hiervoor is besproken, dehet argument overlatend , natuurlijk als wat logisch gezien onmogelijk is. De mineurpremisse, God Die Zichzelf onvolmaakt maakt is logisch gezien onmogelijk, volgt op een algemeen aanvaarde, namelijk God is noodzakelijkerwijs perfect. De conclusie God kan logisch gezien onmogelijke niet doen niet, is de duidelijke gevolgtrekking uit deze premisse.
Het tweede syllogisme is dit: (a) God kan Zichzelf niet onvolmaakt maken (de conclusie uit het eerste syllogisme); (b) incarnatie, is voor God een onvolmaaktheid; ergo (c) God kan niet incarneren.
De conlusie, God kan niet incarneren, volgt logisch gezien op de daarbijbehorende premisses. Veronderstellend dat alle premisses waar zijn; aanvaardt iemand die gelooft dat God Zichzelf gencarneerd heeft een logisch gezien onmogelijke doctrine. Aldus onderbouwen Joodse polemisten dat incarnatie geen natuurlijke onmogelijkheid is maar maar logische.

Vertaald door  uit _Averroistic Trends in Jewish -Christian Polemics in the Late Middle Ages,_ Daniel J. Lasker, Philadelphia 1965.





> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Wat betreft "amen", dat is geen groet. Shalom is de groet. Amen is een afsluiting, primair van gebed, betekende "het zij zo".
> *


Het gaat primair om het consequent afsluiten van de Brieven van alle 4 de Briefschrijvers. De Brieven van Johannes sluiten bijvoobeeld af met : (3 Johannes 15) Vrede zij u. De vrienden groeten u. Groet de vrienden met name.
Jakobus 6 verstrekt ook de informatie dat de moeder van Maria de naam Hanna heeft en dat sluit weer aan op een_ hadieth_ (=profetische overlevering) waar je dat ook uit kunt leren.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Na de zondeval was de harmonie tussen mens en G'd verstoort en gaf G'd ons zijn Wet om de relatie tussen mens en G'd te handhaven. 
> *


De Islamitische religie kent geen zondeval. 



> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Hoe je dit ziet vanuit de Islam, een wettisch geloof, en hoe je dan toch meerdere manieren ziet om tot G'd te komen.
> *


De Islamitische religie is niet aan de orde en wat "wettisch" betreft leert een ("westers") sociologische determinatie het volgende :

De joods-christelijk-humanistische cultuur samengevat in een drietal hoofdpunten

- De joodse cultuur stelt de Wet centraal en daarmee de vader in de letterlijke en overdrachtelijke betekenis van het woord.

- De christelijke cultuur neemt het wettische karakter van het jodendom over, maar voegt daar en belangrijk element van collectiviteit, van gemeenschap aan toe.

- De humanistische cultuur vindt het individu uit en stelt individuele ontwikkeling en ontplooiing centraal, maar benadrukt tegelijkertijd de individuele verantwoordelijkheid voor het samenleven en voor het perspecticf dat het individu aan zijn eigen leven weet te bieden.

===============Op zich behoort het "wettische" (als vertrekpunt) bij het Jodendom. De Islamitische religie het predikaat "wettisch" toekennen is dus historisch bezien al incorrect en zo kun je dus oeverloos door blijven gaan met het weerleggen van onjuiste informatie over de Islamitische religie met de daarbij ook de verplichting - zoals je zelf aangeeft - dat het eenvoudig moet blijven.

Beter is het om iets te doen met impliciete kritiek op een deel van de Christenen die hun interpretatie van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) als het "bewijs" zien om zich boven niet-Christenen en overigens mede-Christenen te kunnen stellen. Dit laatste is ook het onderwerp van de draad en om de impliciete kritiek te uit6 de weg te gaan door te gaan speculeren over de Islamitische religie is m.i. een zinloze exercitie.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De Islamitische religie kent geen zondeval.*


Toch raar als hele kleine kinderen, met veel liefde opgevoed, soms niets van elkaar kunnen velen.





> [i]
> - De christelijke cultuur neemt het wettische karakter van het jodendom over, maar voegt daar en belangrijk element van collectiviteit, van gemeenschap aan toe.[/B]


Het Christendom neemt het wettische niet over.
Christus is de vervuller van alles.
Wij kunnen van die liefde voor eeuwig leven.
en zeker niet door goede daden.
de mens wil wel goed doen, maar het lukt hem nooit.
Daarom greep GOD zelf in.
GOD in de mens heeft de zonden aan het kruis weggedragen
Zodat de mens voor altijd bij hem mag zijn, wie dat geloofd.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door rinjea_
> *
> Het Christendom neemt het wettische niet over.
> *


Je verdraait mijn woorden.

----------


## Yaron

Hai Rourchid,




> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> De Islamitische religie kent geen zondeval.


Verwar je de zondeval niet met de erfzonde? Ik bedoel de zondeval is wel heel elementair tegenover de erfzonde waar heel veel discussie over is.




> De Islamitische religie is niet aan de orde en wat "wettisch" betreft leert een ("westers") sociologische determinatie het volgende :
> 
> De joods-christelijk-humanistische cultuur samengevat in een drietal hoofdpunten
> 
> - De joodse cultuur stelt de Wet centraal en daarmee de vader in de letterlijke en overdrachtelijke betekenis van het woord.
> 
> - De christelijke cultuur neemt het wettische karakter van het jodendom over, maar voegt daar en belangrijk element van collectiviteit, van gemeenschap aan toe.
> 
> - De humanistische cultuur vindt het individu uit en stelt individuele ontwikkeling en ontplooiing centraal, maar benadrukt tegelijkertijd de individuele verantwoordelijkheid voor het samenleven en voor het perspecticf dat het individu aan zijn eigen leven weet te bieden.
> ...


Een christen die de woorden van de Here Jezus leest en onderzoekt stelt zich juist niet boven anderen. In het erkennen van onze eigen zonde en gebrokenheid beseffen we hoeveel we mogen ontvangen. iemand die de volheid van de Genade ziet kan zich nooit meer boven een ander stellen. We zijn alleen zondig het is alleen in Hem dat we tot G'd komen. Enzo vraagt Jezus ons simpel te zoeken om te doen zoals Hij deed. Verwar de vele zondags/op papier/naam christenen niet met het evangelie en de Woorden en daden van de Here Jezus en hun die dat mogen zien en volgen. Er is een valse kerk en een ware kerk. Hoeveel woorden en vertellingen van Jezus wil je dat ik opzoek waaruit blijkt dat we alles moeten afleggen, alle eer, alle aardse macht, al het stoffelijke, willen we Hem volgen. 

Probeer eens minder de wetenschap van anderen aan te dragen en wat meer de simpele waarheid in Hem te zoeken. Zoek je een andere weg dan die de wereld gaat, dan het westen of het oosten, dan de "kerk", dan de massa, die zul je vinden in de Here Jezus.

De Wet toont onze zonden en vormt zo de maatstaf waarnaar onze zonden gemeten worden want niemand voldoet aan de standaard die G'd waardig is en zo zal ook niemand die de Wet onderhoudt erdoor behouden worden. Alleen door het offer van onschuldig bloed zal schuldig bloed rein gemaakt worden.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> 
> - De christelijke cultuur neemt het wettische karakter van het jodendom over, maar voegt daar en belangrijk element van collectiviteit, van gemeenschap aan toe.
> 
> *


En dat is??

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *En dat is??*


 .

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> Probeer eens minder de wetenschap van anderen aan te dragen en wat meer de simpele waarheid in Hem te zoeken.
> *


Dit beschouw ik als manipuleren om de kritiek op je foutieve gebruik van "wettische" te ontlopen. Bovendien vind ik het toontje waarop jij mij wenst te bevelen dat ik wetenschap in moet te ruilen voor het door jou gewenste simplistisch zoeken naar Hem, nogal badinerend. Ofwel : beveel de hond en blaf zelf!

Btw 
(Uit Mukkadimah, Ibn Khaldun r.a.) :
I
Het denken : De mensen maken beelden van zintuiglijke waarnemingen en vatten andere beelden samen die voorbij betekenis zijn; 

Het denken impliceert toepassing van betekenis op analyse en synthese van deze abstracte beelden (voorbij betekenis). Drie soorten van denken: onderscheidend, experimenteel en theoretisch (speculatief).

II
Zeer belangrijke Term : *Apperceptie* 

Slotsom van het denken (d.w.z. het kritieke denken). Het doel is kennis van de werkelijkheid te verwerven. Appercepties bevinden zich vaak op niveaus voorbij betekeniswaarneming.

III
De Beschrijving door Ibn Khaldun (r.a) van zijn Wetenschap :

Een originele Wetenschap;

Studieobjecten van Wetenschap: 1) de Lokale Menselijke Sociale Organisatie en 2) Beschaving van Wereld;

Doel van Wetenschap: om voorwaarden te verklaren die onderdeel worden van de beschaving;

Nut: culturele voorspoed.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *En dat is??*


Zoekt en ge zult vinden!

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Dit beschouw ik als manipuleren om de kritiek op je foutieve gebruik van "wettische" te ontlopen. Bovendien vind ik het toontje waarop jij mij wenst te bevelen dat ik wetenschap in moet te ruilen voor het door jou gewenste simplistisch zoeken naar Hem, nogal badinerend. Ofwel : beveel de hond en blaf zelf!*


Beste Rourchid,

Wettisch is simpelweg naar de Wet leven, dus tja ik weet niet wat de discussie is rond de term. Jodendom en Islam leven in de praktijk naar de wet...

Wat betreft mijn toon is dat helaas verkeerd overgekomen, mijn excuses. Ik heb me zin destijds geloof ik wel 4 keer herschreven om juist die toon eruit te halen. Ikzelf ben ook van de logica en wetenschap maar soms komt er een punt dat we gewoon even onze harses moeten houden en moeten luisteren naar G'd zelf, dat bedoelde ik te zeggen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Beste Rourchid,
> 
> Wettisch is simpelweg naar de Wet leven, dus tja ik weet niet wat de discussie is rond de term. Jodendom en Islam leven in de praktijk naar de wet...
> 
> *


De Praktijk laat zien dat geen mens zich houd aan de geboden van GOD.

Dus je kunt wel van alles uit gewoonten proberen goed te doen.
Maar Het Zal geen mens lukken.

Het mensje is nog niet geboren of ze slaan elkaar al bijna de hersens in.
Helaas is de mens zo.

Zie maar naar de profeten, ook zij waren zondige mensen, met zonden.

----------


## Thermopylae

Inderdaad, God heeft een mens geschapen die barst van de gebreken.
Niet alleen wat nare karaktereigenschappen betreft, ook wat gezondheid betreft. Je kunt het niet zo gek bedenken of het bestaat als ziekte of afwijking. 
Als de mens als product in een fabriek zou worden gemaakt, dan zouden er maar bitter weinig door de productkeuring komen!
Dus zeggen gelovigen altijd, tja de mens kan zelf beslissen, of je de goede dingen doet in het leven, of de verkeerde.
Natuurlijk is dat onzin, vanmorgen nog stond in de krant, dat onderzoek bij pedofielen bepaalde afwijkingen in de hersens hebben aangetoond.
Reden voor dat onderzoek was, dat een onderwijzer die altijd een onberispelijk leven had geleid, ineens op pedofiele sites geen kijken en veel belangstelling voor jonge meisjes kreeg. Zijn vrouw gooide hem op straat, en net toe hij zich voor de rechter moest verantwoorden, werd bij hem een hersentumor geconstateerd. Men ging zich afvragen, zou het feit, dat een man ineens belangstelling kreeg voor pedofilie, nadat hij een hersens tumor had, met elkaar te maken hebben? Dus ging men onderzoek doen in de hersens van pedofielen, en vonden inderdaad afwijkingen in de hersens, overeenkomstig met de situatie van de leraar nadat de tumor zich in de hersens had genesteld.
Dus net zo als met bepaalde karakter eigenschappen, als God deze in de mens stopt, dat moet ook niet vreemd worden opgekeken, als deze eruit komen! Dus geen sprake van vrije wil. Overigens, waarom zou de almachtige God in hemelsnaam, een product op de markt brengen, dat barst van de gebreken? Natuurlijk zal nu het obligate antwoord komen, de mens is niet in staat de redenen van God te doorgronden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> * Natuurlijk zal nu het obligate antwoord komen, de mens is niet in staat de redenen van God te doorgronden.*


  :tong uitsteken:  
Een mens is nooit 100% in staat om het gedrag van een ander mens te voorspellen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> * 
> Een mens is nooit 100% in staat om het gedrag van een ander mens te voorspellen.*


Ik denk, dat ik toch aardig in de goede richting zit!

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De Praktijk laat zien dat geen mens zich houd aan de geboden van GOD.
> 
> Dus je kunt wel van alles uit gewoonten proberen goed te doen.
> Maar Het Zal geen mens lukken.
> 
> Het mensje is nog niet geboren of ze slaan elkaar al bijna de hersens in.
> Helaas is de mens zo.
> 
> Zie maar naar de profeten, ook zij waren zondige mensen, met zonden.*



Hoe bedoel je?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Hoe bedoel je?*


Door daden zul je niet het eeuwig leven ontvangen.

----------


## Thermopylae

God heeft de mens geschapen, met al zijn ingebouwde fysieke en psychische mankementen. Dan geeft hij diezelfde mens met zijn ingebouwde karakterfouten leefregels, die veelal haaks staan, op die ingebouwde fouten. Als de mens daardoor die leefregels wel moet overtreden, zet God daar als straf op, gij zult niet naar de hemel gaan, gij zijt een zondaar!
Logisch toch?!

----------


## Salib Kweli

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *God heeft de mens geschapen, met al zijn ingebouwde fysieke en psychische mankementen. Dan geeft hij diezelfde mens met zijn ingebouwde karakterfouten leefregels, die veelal haaks staan, op die ingebouwde fouten. Als de mens daardoor die leefregels wel moet overtreden, zet God daar als straf op, gij zult niet naar de hemel gaan, gij zijt een zondaar!
> Logisch toch?!*


we kunnen alleen leven door zijn genade ..

----------


## Thermopylae

Je fokt een hond , die zo agressief mogelijk is, en naar alles bijt dat beweegt. Dan valt deze hond een aantal mensen aan, die hij ernstige wonden en verminkingen toebrengt. Is dat dan de schuld van jou als fokker, of van de hond?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Door daden zul je niet het eeuwig leven ontvangen.*


Wat zou het nut van alle 613 mitswot (ge- en verboden met name mbt het gedrag) door Gd aan de Joden geboden dan zijn? Recht en vereffening van de daden, spraak en gedachten worden door Gd berecht. Hij heeft mensen geschapen en ook mensen bedoelt. Engelen staan daarnaast als schepselen zonder wil. Juist door de keuze voor goed danwel kwaad wordt de "grootheid" van de mens boven de engelen duidelijk.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wat zou het nut van alle 616 mitswot (ge- en verboden met name mbt het gedrag) door Gd aan de Joden geboden dan zijn? Recht en vereffening van de daden, spraak en gedachten worden door Gd berecht. Hij heeft mensen geschapen en ook mensen bedoelt. Engelen staan daarnaast als schepselen zonder wil. Juist door de keuze voor goed danwel kwaad wordt de "grootheid" van de mens boven de engelen duidelijk.*


Hier ben ik het met je eens.
door een keuze te maken.
Maar niet door goede daden.
De ene keer doe je iets goed, een moment later doe je al weer iets verkeerd.(in woorden,werken of gedachten)
Daarom heeft GOD ingegrepen, zodat wij zondaars behouden kunnen zijn voor eeuwig.

----------


## Yaron

Wat betreft de Wet wil ik nog wel iets toevoegen. Zoals ik het zie vanuit de Bijbel en mijn relatie met G'd.

En van de taken van Israel, de joden, is het dragen van de Wet en dat doen ze al duizenden jaren. De Wet is goed en de Wet is rechtvaardig. Voor ons is de Wet onderdeel van het Woord en Jezus IS het Woord en dus ook de Wet. We kunnen de Wet dus niet afwijzen (maar natuurlijk maken we er een potje van) maar we zullen ook nooit door de Wet rechtvaardig worden, noem maar n persoon die door de Wet rechtvaardig is verklaard door G'd. Door onze zonde is de Wet de maatstaf van onze zonde/ongehoorzaamheid geworden. Abraham was ook niet gerechtvaardigd door zijn werken maar door zijn geloof.

Naar de Wet zal G'd ons oordelen, onder de Wet staan allen gelijk aan dezelfde maatstaf. Enzo aangezien iedereen faalt in de Wet, jood en heiden, staan we alleen voor het Oordeel G'ds. Yom Kipour (grote verzoeningsdag) is de dag dat heel Israel zijn zonden verzoend met G'd. Dat ritueel wordt volbracht door het volk te besprenkelen met een bloedoffer (simpele weergave van een complex ritueel wat nu niet gedaan wordt omdat er geen Tempel is). Er moet onschuldig bloed vloeien ter vergeving van zonden. MAAR, wat zal het bloed van een dier doen ter vergeving van zonde? Het is de voorschaduw van het ware offer, het ware offerlam. En daar komt dan het evangelie, Jezus, in Hem is de Wet volbracht, is het ware offer te vinden. Zijn onschuld werd geofferd voor onze schuld.

Alles wat Jezus, de Messias, deed voor de wereld werd ons al vooraf getoond in Israel.

1. Israel was in slavernij gebonden in Egypte -> alle mensen staan gebonden in de dood door de zonde
2. Mozes werd gestuurd om Israel te bevrijden -> Jezus kwam om allen te bevrijden van de dood.
3. Het volk ging door de Rode Zee richting het beloofde land een nieuw leven tegemoet -> zo worden ook wij net als Israel onder water gedoopt om een nieuw leven in te gaan na de verlossing.
4. Mozes leidde het volk 40 jaar door de woestijn -> we zijn verlost maar leven nog in deze wereld voor we naar G'd mogen, Jezus leidt ons door dit leven.
5. Uiteindelijk kwam Israel in het beloofde land -> zo ook zullen wij allen in het beloofde land komen, de Hemel, bij onze Vader.

Zo zijn er vele voorbeelden waarin Israel ons voorging. Israel de drager van het Woord, de drager van het zaad van de verlossing (uit Israel werd Jezus geboren), Israel het slachtoffer voor het heil van de wereld. De wereld wijst Israel af zoals men Jezus afwees.

Al met al, de Wet is goed. Maar aangezien we (en de heidenen al zeker niet) het nooit kunnen volbrengen staan we alleen in de Here Jezus rechtvaardig voor G'd en volgen we Zijn 2 geboden. De 2 geboden die de gehele Wet omvatten, heb uw G'd lief met geheel uw kracht en uw medemens als uzelf. In die 2 geboden leven we de GEHELE Wet.

----------


## Salib Kweli

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je fokt een hond , die zo agressief mogelijk is, en naar alles bijt dat beweegt. Dan valt deze hond een aantal mensen aan, die hij ernstige wonden en verminkingen toebrengt. Is dat dan de schuld van jou als fokker, of van de hond?*


je kan een hond ook aanleren een kudde te beschermen een huis te bewaken of een blinde te geleiden ..

dit voor ogen houdende herken je de boom aan zijn vruchten, de baas door zijn hond en de vader door zijn kinderen ..

----------


## Thermopylae

De fokker schept de hond, zoals God de mens schept. Er komt uit, wat je "erin" stopt! Net zo min als je het de hond kwalijk kunt nemen, dat hij is, zoals je hem "geschapen" hebt, kan God het ook de mens niet kwalijk nemen, dat deze verkeerde dingen doet door zijn karakter te volgen, dat God hem heeft gegeven!

----------


## Salib Kweli

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *De fokker schept de hond, zoals God de mens schept. Er komt uit, wat je "erin" stopt! Net zo min als je het de hond kwalijk kunt nemen, dat hij is, zoals je hem "geschapen" hebt, kan God het ook de mens niet kwalijk nemen, dat deze verkeerde dingen doet door zijn karakter te volgen, dat God hem heeft gegeven!*


niet alle honden zijn vals ..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_ 
> *Wat betreft de Wet wil ik nog wel iets toevoegen. Zoals ik het zie vanuit de Bijbel en mijn relatie met G'd.
> 
> En van de taken van Israel, de joden, is het dragen van de Wet en dat doen ze al duizenden jaren. De Wet is goed en de Wet is rechtvaardig. Voor ons is de Wet onderdeel van het Woord en Jezus IS het Woord en dus ook de Wet. We kunnen de Wet dus niet afwijzen (maar natuurlijk maken we er een potje van) maar we zullen ook nooit door de Wet rechtvaardig worden, noem maar n persoon die door de Wet rechtvaardig is verklaard door G'd. Door onze zonde is de Wet de maatstaf van onze zonde/ongehoorzaamheid geworden. Abraham was ook niet gerechtvaardigd door zijn werken maar door zijn geloof.
> 
> Naar de Wet zal G'd ons oordelen, onder de Wet staan allen gelijk aan dezelfde maatstaf. Enzo aangezien iedereen faalt in de Wet, jood en heiden, staan we alleen voor het Oordeel G'ds. Yom Kipour (grote verzoeningsdag) is de dag dat heel Israel zijn zonden verzoend met G'd. Dat ritueel wordt volbracht door het volk te besprenkelen met een bloedoffer (simpele weergave van een complex ritueel wat nu niet gedaan wordt omdat er geen Tempel is). Er moet onschuldig bloed vloeien ter vergeving van zonden. MAAR, wat zal het bloed van een dier doen ter vergeving van zonde? Het is de voorschaduw van het ware offer, het ware offerlam. En daar komt dan het evangelie, Jezus, in Hem is de Wet volbracht, is het ware offer te vinden. Zijn onschuld werd geofferd voor onze schuld.
> 
> Alles wat Jezus, de Messias, deed voor de wereld werd ons al vooraf getoond in Israel.
> 
> ...

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wat zou het nut van alle 613 mitswot (ge- en verboden met name mbt het gedrag) door Gd aan de Joden geboden dan zijn? Recht en vereffening van de daden, spraak en gedachten worden door Gd berecht. Hij heeft mensen geschapen en ook mensen bedoelt. Engelen staan daarnaast als schepselen zonder wil. Juist door de keuze voor goed danwel kwaad wordt de "grootheid" van de mens boven de engelen duidelijk.*


o.k maar geen mens volbrengd dit alles.
Daarom heeft GOD omgezien naar ons .
Hijzelf heeft ingegrepen, zodat elk mens de Kans heeft tot het leven na dit aardse.

----------

